# [d20 / D&D 3.5] d100 NPCs Thread



## Turanil (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, here is the idea: lets create * Various d20 / D&D 3.5 Everyday Life NPCs.*

The purpose of this thread is to create a stat-bloc document full of everyday life, common people of various sorts. This would help DMs to concentrate in creating villains and adventure, and spare the time devoted to create generic NPCs such as merchants, soldiers, thieves, local nobles, magistrates and the like.

Many of you already know _Everyone Else_, a PDF with numerous stat-blocks of various sorts of commoners. However, this commercial product provides only generic characters of the five NPCs classes (adept, aristocrat, commoner, expert, and warrior), and usually of levels 1, 5, or 10. On the other hand, in this thread you may add NPCs of various "adventuring" classes (such as clerics for priests, rather than adepts; or fighters for soldiers instead of warriors), not just NPC classes. Furthermore, they can be of various levels. Nonetheless, keep in mind that this thread is not intended to provide with adventurers or exceptional characters, but people with mundane lives. As such, you could add a 5th level wizard for instance, but one who makes a living as a public writer or local fortune teller, and knows a few simple and utility spells, not an adventurer throwing fireballs. 

--*Background:* Keep it short and generic enough so DMs may read it in a glance and easily improvise upon it. Lengthy backgrounds tend to be an hindrance right in the middle of the game.
--*Classes:* It would be best to restrict this thread to classes and prestige classes from the PHB, DMG, XPsi, as well as Unearthed Arcana, Complete series, Eberron, and Arcana Unearthed by Monte Cook. 
--*Abilities:* Common people should preferably have mundane ability score. The typical soldier probably has 14 in Strength and Constitution, and lower scores everywhere else. Of course you could have a NPC with 18 Strength and Consitution, but he must be special and unique, like the local strongman who is especially strong, but also dumb and clumsy. 
--*Equipment:* Keep it simple, and few magical items. Also don't include bonuses afforded by magical items directly into BAB, saves, etc., but put them in parenthesis. 

Once this document reaches 100 entries it will be turned into a PDF that will be made available for free to anyone on the Internet. Please respect the following format, to ease my job when I make a PDF of this thread. Note that if this thread has a great success, it needs not be limited to 100 entries, and could have many more! 

*
FORMAT (Note: suppress the / of the first [/X]of each pair of [/X])----------
*

#00 - [/COLOR=Yellow][/B]ENTRY'S DESCRIPTIVE NAME[/B][/COLOR]
[/B]Class(es) and Level(s)[/B]; Source (PHB, Arcana Unearthed, etc.)

Short description of this unique or generic character. You may describe the typical and simple behavior, type of work, where they may be found, etc. Remain generic so it could apply to several different persons.

[/U]Alignment:[/U] LG, N, etc. (blah blah)

[/B]Entry's name:[/B] Race and Class Xth-lvl.
[/B]Combat:[/B] AC= XX (touch XX, flat-footed XX); Hit-points: XX; Initiative: +X; Speed: XX; BAB +X /+X, Grap +X, melee: +X/ +X (dX+X, critical, weapon used), ranged: +X/ +X (dX+X, critical, weapon used).
[/B]Saves:[/B] Fort +X, Ref +X, Will +X. +X against xxxxxx (if any).
[/B]Abilities:[/B] Str XX (+X), Dex XX (+X), Con XX (+X), Int XX (+X), Wis XX (+X), Cha XX (+X).
[/B]Racial Traits:[/B] [/I]Race[/I]: Darkvision 60 ft., Bonus 1 feat, etc.
[/B]Skills:[/B] Craft (blah blah) +X, Knowledge (blah blah) +X, etc.
[/B]Feats and Powers:[/B] Alertness, Skill focus (blah blah), etc.
[/B]Equipment:[/B] sturdy clothing, weapon, blah blah
[/B]Note:[/B] Anything worth reminding about game mechanics for that character.
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Thanks to all!


----------



## Turanil (Sep 2, 2004)

*Here are the first examples*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*#01 -* *COMMON PEASANTS*
*Commoner [CR2 / 3rd lvl.]; DMG*

These are basic peasants who live in peaceful communities far away from dangers. They tend to be well fed and healthy, and live safe, albeit modest, lives. If confronted with some hostile creatures or people, they are likely to ask the local lord or authorities for assistance and protection. Such peasants rarely travel beyond the fields around their villages, and tend to be suspicious of strangers (adventurers). 
AL Lawful Neutral; Neither good nor evil, but used to conform to the law and obey the local Lord.

*Common Peasant:* Human Commoner 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 10; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30; Melee: +1 (1d6, 20/x2, staff); Ranged: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 11 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 12 (+1), Int 10 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 10 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills points (included below). 
*Skills:* Craft (any rural) +4, Handle animal +6, Profession (any rural) +9, Ride +4, Use rope +2.
*Feats and Powers:* Animal affinity, Run (to escape fast), Skill focus (Profession).
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, staff, dagger, tools, donkey.
*Note:* _Rural crafts_: basketweaving, blacksmithing, carpentry, cobbling, leatherworking, pottery, stonemasonry, trapmaking, weaving. _Rural professions_: farmer, herder, lumberjack, miller, rancher, stablehand, tanner, woodcutter. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*#02 -* *STARVING PEASANTS / OUTLAWS*
*Commoner/Rogue [CR2 / 3rd lvl.]; DMG - PHB*

These outlaws are in fact whole communities of peasants who had to flee their homes because of famine, war, or evil tyranny. As such they became starving vagabonds with no other opportunity than robbing people just to get by. Most of them died of deprivation, and so, those who remain (and are featured here) were the toughest and most determined to survive. They are driven by despair and hunger, and have no fear of death. However, feed them and they will calm down.
AL neutral; driven by despair and necessity to eat; would return to an honest life if possible.

*Starving Peasant Outlaw:* Human Commoner 2nd /Rogue 1st (Wilderness Rogue variant from UA).
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 8; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30; Melee: +1 (1d6–1, 20/x2, staff); Ranged: +2 (1d6, 19-20/x3, 60ft., shortbow).
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 9 (–1), Dex 10 (+0), Con 9 (–1), Int 10 (+0), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 10 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills points (included below).
*Skills:* Climb (or Swim) +2, Craft (any rural) +2, Handle animal +2, Profession (any rural) +6, Listen +4, Move silently +3, Hide +3, Survival +4. 
*Feats and Powers:* Endurance, Great fortitude, Run (to escape fast). Sneak attack +1d6.
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, staff, shortbow.
*Note:* _Rural crafts_: basketweaving, blacksmithing, carpentry, cobbling, leatherworking, pottery, stonemasonry, trapmaking, weaving. _Rural professions_: farmer, herder, lumberjack, miller, rancher, stablehand, tanner, woodcutter. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*#03 -* *WARRIOR PEASANTS*
*Commoner/Warrior [CR2 / 3rd lvl.]; DMG*

These are peasants who have learned to fight for whatever reason. They could be used to be regularly conscripted in times of war, they may be clansmen who must rely on their own to fend off beasts and brigands, or yet be woodcutters that constantly travel forests and thus need to be able to defend themselves. Peasants warriors tend to be more traveled and less suspicious of strangers (adventurers) than common peasants. 
AL Lawful Neutral or Neutral; Many warrior-peasants tend to be more independent minded. 

*Warrior Peasant:* Human Commoner 1st-lvl / Warrior 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 13 (touch 10, flat-footed 13); Hit-points: 15; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30; Melee: +4 (1d8+1, 20/x3, battleaxe); Ranged: +2 (1d8, 20/x3, 100ft., longbow).
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +0, Will +0.
*Abilities:* Str 13 (+1), Dex 10 (+0), Con 13 (+1), Int 10 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 10 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills points (included below). 
*Skills:* Climb (or Swim) +4, Craft (any rural) +3, Handle animal +4, Listen +2, Profession (any rural) +6, Ride +4, Spot +2.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Skill focus (Profession), Weapon focus (battleaxe).
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, studded leather armor, battleaxe, longbow, dagger.
*Note:* _Rural crafts_: blacksmithing, carpentry, leatherworking, stonemasonry, trapmaking. _Rural professions_: farmer, herder, hunter, lumberjack, rancher, stablehand, woodcutter. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Sep 3, 2004)

*#04 -* *Wizard's Apprentice*
*Wiz 2; PHb*

The wizard's apprentice is a young man. He could be a student at a college of wizardry, in which case he is probably perpetually short of money to pay for his fees and accomadations. He could be the apprentice of an individual wizard, in which case, he probably lives in the basement of the wizard's tower and is assigned the jobs that the wizard thinks too trivial for his time. In either case, he is likely to identify minor items for a fee and sell scrolls of minor spells that he scribes in his free time.

AL-Any. Whether he's a good or a bad man, the wizard's apprentice will most likely fill the same roles in the campaign.

*Wizard's Apprentice:* Human Wizard 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 11 (touch 11, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 14; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30ft; Melee: +1 (1d6+1, x2 critical, quarterstaff); Ranged: +2 (1d4+1, 19-20 critical, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +2.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 12 (+1), Con 14 (+2), Int 15 (+2), Wis 8 (-1), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills points (included below).
*Skills:* Concentration +4 2r, Craft: Alchemy +5 3r, Diplomacy +5, Knowledge: Arcana +7 5r, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +7 5r, Knowledge (any one other) +7 5r, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +9 5r.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness (b), Dodge, Negotiator, Scribe Scroll (b), Toughness (b).
*Equipment:* Spellbook, pen, ink, 5 sheets of paper, dagger, quarterstaff, scholar's robes, Spell component pouch, Toad familiar.
*Spells per day* 4/3 DC: 12+ spell level
*Typical Spells prepared*: 0-Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation; 1st--Identify, Magic Missile, Unseen Servant


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Sep 4, 2004)

*#05 -* *Half-orc Heavy*
*Warrior 3; DMG*

The half-orc heavy is tall, muscular, and imposing. He might be a bouncer at a dockside tavern, muscle who helps a local gang or thieves guild shake down businessmen for protection money, a mugger, a pitfighter, or an overbearing guard. He's not good at much other than scaring people and beating them up but he's quite good at that.
AL-Neutral, Chaotic Neutral, Neutral Evil, or Chaotic Evil.

*Half-orc Heavy:* Half Orc Warrior: 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13); Hit-points: 24; Initiative: +5; Speed: 30; Melee: +7 (1d3+4, x2, unarmed strike) or +7 (1d10+6, x2, greatclub); Ranged: +4 (1d4+4, 19-20, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 18 (+4), Dex 12 (+1), Con 14 (+2), Int 8 (-1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 8 (-1).
*Racial Traits:* Half-orc: Darkvision 60 ft., Orc-blood.
*Skills:* Intimidate +5 6r.
*Feats and Powers:* Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike.
*Equipment:* Commoner's garb, studded leather, greatclub, dagger, potion of cure light wounds, hip flask filled with whiskey.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Sep 5, 2004)

*#06 -* *Young Cutpurse*
*Rog 2; PHb*

The young cutpurse is often in his early teens--sometimes younger. He's had a hard life on the streets and has often fallen in with a gang of older criminals who will generally take the lion's share of his profits if he succeeds at his theft and will leave him to rot if he's caught. Sometimes he ran away from his parents or his apprenticeship but he is often an orphan and is sometimes an abandoned child or simply a bad seed. Though he's often on the wrong side of the law, literature often has this character joining forces with the desperate Prince (as in Raymond Feist's Riftwar books), aiding a friendless knight (Ladyhawke), or falling in love with a rebellious princess (as in Alladin). In grittier worlds, his prospects are generally much more limited.

AL-Chaotic Neutral or Chaotic Evil in all worlds, Chaotic Good in soft-edged worlds like Disney's Alladin or Feist's Riftwar saga.

*Young Cutpurse:* Human Rogue 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 13, flat-footed 11); Hit-points: 9; Initiative: +3; Speed: 30; Melee: +2 (1d4, 19-20, dagger); Ranged: +4 (1d4, 19-20, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +6, Will -1.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 16 (+3), Con 10 (+0), Int 13 (+1), Wis 9 (-1), Cha 14 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* Human: Bonus 1 feat, 1 skill point/level.
*Skills:* Balance +10 5r, Bluff +7 5r, Climb +5 5r, Diplomacy +5 3r, Escape Artist +8 5r, Jump +5 5r, Knowledge: Local +2 2r, Open Lock +8 5r, Sleight of Hand +11 5r, Spot +4 5r, Tumble +12 5r
*Feats and Powers:* Run, Skill Focus: Sleight of Hand, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding, Evasion
*Equipment:* Commoner's garb (urchin rags), lice-ridden padded armor, 2 daggers.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 7, 2004)

These ones use the Totem Warrior class from _Arcana Unearthed_ (by Monte Cook). You can nonetheless use them without having the book. The "Horse Totem" is new, added by myself.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#07 - *STEPPES' BARBARIANS*
*Totem Warriors 3rd Level*; Arcana Unearthed (by Monte Cook)

This is your typical Mongol horse-rider. They are feared by sedentary people (peasants, city dwellers) who live on the steppes, as Mongols horse-riders are fierce warriors using longbows and light cavalry speed to great effects, and are renown for continually raiding villages and cities.

Alignment: often LN or LE (loyal to their clan, with a sense of honor, but merciless against the sedentary people they raid).

*Steppes' Barbarian:* Human, Totem Warrior 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 12, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 24; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +5, melee: +5 (1d6+2, 18-20/x2, scimitar), ranged: +5 (1d8+2, 20/x3, 110 ft., composite longbow).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +2.
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 14 (+2), Con 15 (+2), Int 9 (–1), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 9 (–1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skill points (counted below).
*Skills:* Handle animal +4, Jump +2, Knowledge (geography) +4, Listen +2, Ride +6, Spot +2, and Survival +4.
*Feats and Powers:* Mounted combat, Mounted archery, Point blank shot, Precise shot; Tireless rider (Endurance), Light warhorse companion.
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, leather armor, small round shield, composite longbow + 24 arrows, scimitar.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#08 - *STEPPES' BARBARIAN (CLAN CHIEF)*
*Totem Warrior 6th Level*; Arcana Unearthed (by Monte Cook)

This is your typical Mongol clan's leader. They rule over nomad tribes of 20 to 200 individuals and are pretty independant from other tribes. However, sometimes a charismatic Khan will rally several tribes and lead them to war. 

Alignment: often LN or LE (loyal to their clan, with a sense of honor, but merciless against the sedentary people they raid).

*Steppes' Barbarian:* Human, Totem Warrior 6th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 12, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 50; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +6 /+1, Grap +8, melee: +8 /+3 (1d6+2, 18-20/x2, scimitar), ranged: +9 /+4 (1d8+4, 20/x3, 110 ft., composite longbow).
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +3.
*Abilities:* Str 15 (+2), Dex 14 (+2), Con 14 (+2), Int 12 (+1), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skill points (counted below).
*Skills:* Handle animal +7, Jump +10, Knowledge (geography) +9, Listen +10, Ride +12, Spot +10, and Survival +10.
*Feats and Powers:* Mounted combat, Mounted archery, Point blank shot, Precise shot, Weapon focus and specialization (longbow); Tireless rider (Endurance), Light warhorse companion, One with the mount (bonus counted above).
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, leather armor, small round shield, composite longbow + 24 arrows, scimitar.
*Note:* No magical equipment included, which can vary, so left a DM's discretion (typically a magic longbow and arrows).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*HORSE TOTEM*
(New Totem Warrior's totem by Turanil.)

The horse totem warrior is wild and free, a nomad at heart who lives on a horse, riding days after days in the endless steppes he calls home.

*Hit Dice:* d10

*Additional Class Skills:* Knowledge (geography).

*Weapons and Armor Proficiency:* The horse totem warrior is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, as well as light armor and shields (but not tower shields).

*Animal Companion:* Warhorse (light). At 6 hit-dice, the horse becomes size Large.

*Totem Powers:* The horse-totem warrior earns these powers as he gains levels:
--_1st level - Tireless Rider_. The horse-totem warrior gains Endurance as a bonus feat. 
--_4th level - One with the Mount_. The horse-totem warrior gains a +2 bonus on Ride checks made to ride a horse, and a +2 bonus to Handle Animal checks made with regard to horses. 
--_8th level - Shape of the Horse_. The horse-totem warrior can take on the form and stats of a horse totem animal companion appropriate to his level. In other words, a horse's stats with +1 HD for every level he has above 7th level. He can take this form once per day up to 10 minutes per level.
--_12th level - Improved Evasion_. When subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, a mount takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw, and half damage if the saving throw fails. 
--_16th level - Share Saving Throws_. For each of its saving throws, the mount uses its own base saves bonus or the totem warrior's whichever is higher. The mount applies its own ability modifiers to saves, and it doesn't share any other bonuses on saves that the totem warrior might have (such as from magic items or feats).
--_20th level - Fast like a Horse_. Both the horse-totem warrior and his mount companion gain a +2 bonus to initiative and their base speed increases by 10 feet.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Turanil (Sep 7, 2004)

For those who have seen this excellent movie: _The 13th Warrior_, use the stats below to portray the WENDOLS...    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#07 - *HILLS' BARBARIANS*
*Barbarian 3rd Level*; PHB 3.5

These are bastardized people who live harsh and primitive lives in the hills (usually in caverns), getting by in life by the strength of their arms and sharpness of their weapons. They appear brutish and stupid, but exceptionally tough. They often garb in furs, to look more like beasts. When raiding villages on the borders of their hills, they usually have no tactics except for screaming and charging madly in the melee. They however favor attacking during the night, as this tends to take their opponents off guard and scare them the more. 

Alignment: typically CN or CE (often brutish and prone to violence).

*Hills' Barbarian:* Half-orc, barbarian 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 13 (touch 10, flat-footed 13); Hit-points: 30; Initiative: +0; Speed: 40; BAB +3, Grap +5, melee: +6 (1d8+2, 20/x3, battleaxe), ranged: +5 (1d6+4, 20/x2, 10 ft., axe throwing).
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +1, Will +1. 
*Abilities:* Str 15 (+2), Dex 10 (+0), Con 15 (+2), Int 8 (–1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 8 (–1).
*Racial Traits:* _Half-orc_: Darkvision 60 ft., orc blood.
*Skills:* Climb +5, Craft +2, Intimidate +2, Jump +5, Listen +3, and Survival +3.
*Feats and Powers:* Great fortitude, Weapon focus (battleaxe); Fast movement, Rage (1/day), Uncanny dodge, Trap sense +1.
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, leather armor, shield, battleaxe, throwing axe.
*Note:* They often stink, giving a +2 to Spot check to notice them, or not being surprised, when weather conditions are appropriate.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#08 - *HILLS' BARBARIAN (WENDOLS' CHIEF)*
*Barbarian 6th Level*; PHB 3.5

This leader of the hills' barbarians is usually the toughest and fiercest of his tribe, having become the chief through brutality and intimidation. Such individuals don't know of any other way in life but violence to get anything they may want or need. 

Alignment: Typically CE (only the most brutal and violent can rise to leadership).

*Hills' Barbarian Chief:* Half-orc, barbarian 6th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13); Hit-points: 60; Initiative: +1; Speed: 40 ft.; BAB +6 /+1, Grap +10, melee: +11 /+6 (1d8+4, 20/x3, battleaxe), ranged: +10 /+5 (1d6+4, 20/x2, 10 ft., axe throwing).
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +3, Will +2. 
*Abilities:* Str 18 (+4), Dex 12 (+1), Con 16 (+3), Int 10 (+0), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Half-orc_: Darkvision 60 ft., orc blood.
*Skills:* Climb +10, Craft +3, Intimidate +8, Jump +10, Listen +8, and Survival +6.
*Feats and Powers:* Great fortitude, Power attack, Weapon focus (battleaxe); Fast movement, Rage (2/day), Uncanny dodge and Improved uncanny dodge, Trap sense +2.
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, leather armor, shield, battleaxe, 2 throwing axes.
*Note:* They often stink, giving a +2 to Spot check to notice them, or not being surprised, when weather conditions are appropriate. No magical equipment included, which can vary, so left a DM's discretion (typically very few, and preferably evil aligned weapons and armors).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Turanil (Sep 7, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#11 - *ELVEN FORESTERS*
*Ranger 3rd Level*; PHB 3.5

These elven foresters represent the guardians of elven forested lands. They patrol discreetly in the forest, normally in small groups of 3 to 5, with a leader (see below). They tend to be suspicious of strangers, especially those who do not respect the forest. Orcs and goblinoids are usually hunted on sight, so half-orcs, even if peaceful, will have a hard time with them. Elven foresters often watch over the forest from platforms concealed into trees, preferring to fire arrows from cover and above than attack in melee.

Alignment: Typically CG (benevolent and independent, yet unforgiving against those who desecrate the forest)

*Elven Forester:* Elf, Ranger 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 12, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 20; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +4, melee: +4 (1d8+1, 19-20/x2, longsword), ranged: +5 (1d8, 20 /x3, 100 ft., longbow).
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +2. Immune to sleep effects, +2 vs enchantment magic.
*Abilities:* Str 12 (+1), Dex 15 (+2), Con 13 (+1), Int 11 (+0), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 11 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Elf_: Low light vision 60 ft., immunities (see above), skill bonuses (included below), automatic Search check for concealed or hidden enemies.
*Skills:* Climb +5, Hide +6, Jump +5, Knowledge (nature) +4, Listen +7, Move silently +6, Search +4, Spot +7, Survival +5.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Point blank shot; Endurance, Favored enemy (usually orcs), Rapid shot, Track, Wild empathy.
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, leather armor, longsword, dagger, longbow, 24 arrows.
*Note:* Elven ability to notice concealed and secret doors is here used to notice concealed or hidden creatures in the forest. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#12 - *ELVEN FORESTER LEADER*
*Ranger 6th Level*; PHB 3.5

This is the typical leader of an elven patrol, who has a little of the elven magic at his disposal.

Alignment: Typically CG (benevolent and independent, yet unforgiving against those who desecrate the forest)

*Elven Forester Leader:* Elf, Ranger 6th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 15 (touch 13, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 36; Initiative: +3; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +6 /+1, Grap +8, melee: +8 /+3 (1d8+2, 19-20/x2, longsword), ranged: +9 /+4 (1d8, 20 /x3, 100 ft., longbow).
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +2. Immune to sleep effects, +2 vs enchantment magic.
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 17 (+3), Con 13 (+1), Int 13 (+1), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Elf_: Low light vision 60 ft., immunities (see above), skill bonuses (included below), automatic Search check for concealed or hidden enemies.
*Skills:* Climb +6, Heal +6, Hide +7, Jump +6, Knowledge (nature) +5, Listen +13, Move silently +10, Search +11, Spot +13, Survival +11.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Point blank shot, Precise shot; Animal companion, Endurance, Favored enemy (usually orcs and goblinoids), Manyshot, Rapid shot, Track, Wild empathy.
*Spells:* (2 1st-lvl. ranger spells): Entangle, Pass without trace.
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, leather armor, longsword, dagger, longbow, 24 arrows.
*Note:* Elven ability to notice concealed and secret doors is here used to notice concealed or hidden creatures in the forest. No magical equipment included, which can vary, so left a DM's discretion (typically elven boots and cloak, magical longbow, elven chainmail, etc.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Sep 7, 2004)

Here's one for you. Used 24 point buy, if that's OK.

#09- *Wandering Knight*
*Fighter Level 4*; Source (PHB)

This is a typical 'wandering knight'. A well equiped and experienced combatant - this person is most likely to be a successful adventurer, minor noble or mercenary. They may well be accompanied: most likely a squire, soldiers or adventuring companions.

Alignment: Typically LG, LN, N, LE.

*Entry's name:* Human, Fighter 4
*Combat:* AC= 21 (touch 11, flat-footed 20); Hit-points: 34; Initiative: +1; Speed: 20 (or 50 while mounted); BAB +4, Grap +6, melee: +8 (d8+2, 19-20/X2, Masterwork Longsword), melee +7 (D8+2, 20/X3, Lance) melee +9 (3d8+6, 20/(+2D8+4), Mounted lance charge), ranged: +5
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 15 (+2), Dex 12 (+1), Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 12 (+1).
[/B]Racial Traits:[/B] _human_: Bonus 1 feat, 1 skill point/level.
*Skills:* Diplomacy (cross class) +2 1r, Handle Animal +6 5r, Intimidate +8 7r, Ride +10 7r
*Feats and Powers:* Mounted Combat, Ride by Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample, Weapon Focus: Longsword, Weapon Focus: Lance.
*Equipment:* Full plate armour, Large steel shield, Masterwork longsword, Lance, Heavy warhorse (as monster manual + 4 AC/-2 armour check from Light chain barding), 100 GP.
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## Turanil (Sep 8, 2004)

A few basic aristocrats. Many higher level nobles would be interesting, multiclassed with fighter, wizards, etc. (I will probably add a few later).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#14 - *GENTRY (GENERIC)*
*Aristocrat 3rd level*; DMG

This is your typical upper class NPC, born and raised in wealth, like a lord's wife, a rich merchant, etc. Such person got a really good and broad education, including weapon use. These aristocrats are not warrior types and prefer to leave combat to others, but nonetheless learned how to wield a sword and move in armor, as part of the many things a gentleman / gentlewoman should be able to do. 

Alignment: Varies.

*Generic Gentry:* Human, Aristocrat 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 14; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +2, Grap +2; Atk: melee +2 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), melee +2 (1d6, 19-20/x2, shortsword), ranged +2 (1d8, 19-20/x2, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +6.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 11 (+0), Con 11 (+0), Int 14 (+2), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 16 (+3).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills points (counted below)
*Skills:* Appraise +6, Diplomacy +16, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (local) +8, Knowledge (nobility - royalty) +8, Listen +4, Perform (musical instrument) +7, Ride +4, and Sense motive +7.
*Feats and Powers:* (bonuses counted above) Iron will, Negotiator, Skill focus (Diplomacy).
*Equipment:* Fine clothing, dagger, jewelry and money, manor house, horses, etc.
*Note:* Gentry rarely wear any armor and weapons (except for a dagger), but when obliged to do so, may prefer a chain shirt (AC 14), and a shortsword and crossbow. No magical equipment included, which can vary, so left at DM's discretion (typically a couple of potions, a +1 dagger, and a ring of protection +1).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#15 - *INCOMPETENT FOP*
*Aristocrat 1st level*; DMG

This is the most worthless and incompetent type of fop, born in silk, and who never had anything to do to make a living or assure his own protection. If he was left to fend for himself, this character would probably not survive for longer than a couple of days. Fortunately, he has a protector who has taken care of him for all his life, so he still there and healthy, even if a whimp. Such character tends to be aggravating a lot, pretentious, etc. Only his protector seems to tolerate (or maybe even like) him. The fop could be the protector's lover, the bastard son of a prince, the only heir to the imperial throne, etc.

Alignment: Varies.

*Generic Gentry:* Human, Aristocrat 1st-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 3; Initiative: –1; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +0, Grap –1; Atk: melee –1 (1d4–1, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged –1 (1d8, 19-20/x2, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort –1, Ref –1, Will +2.
*Abilities:* Str 9 (–1), Dex 8 (–1), Con 9 (–1), Int 12 (+1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills points (counted below)
*Skills:* Bluff +5, Diplomacy +5, Intimidate +3, Knowledge (local) +4, Knowledge (nobility - royalty) +4, Listen +4, Perform (musical instrument) +5.
*Feats and Powers:* Influential protector*, Fools' luck*
*Equipment:* Fine clothing, dagger, fancy jewelry (Appraise check at DC = 5, it looks like it is worth 1500 gp.; but at DC = 20 it reveals that it's false and not worth more than 10 gp.).
*Note:* (*) new feats for this NPC only. _Influential Protector_: +4 bonus to bluff checks to convince others it's better to not attack him, or his powerful protector would avenge him otherwise. _Fools' Luck _: once per day whenever the npc's life is in jeopardy, something happens that will take him out of danger.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Turanil (Sep 8, 2004)

The following characters are both evolved from the Generic Gentry npc described above. They represent diplomats who spend their time in courts and official places, never on battlefields or in arcane mysteries.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#16 - *SORCERER DIPLOMAT*
*Aristocrat/Sorcerer 6th level*; DMG / PHB

Lady Erinna Druas is the most devious and scheming diplomat of King [insert appropriate name] of [insert appropriate kingdom]. Outwardly she appears as a kind and affable woman, yet she is a devious and evil schemer who constantly develop a web of intrigue to advance the nefarious goals of her employer as well as her own benefit. Not only she doesn't care for the fate of others, but takes great pleasure in inflicting pain and misery upon others, especially macho men (including knights and warriors of all sorts) whom she despises. As such, she makes a really great use of the few spells she knows. She will otherwise always avoid fights, resorting to allies if need be. 

Alignment: CE (not a murderous psychopath, but a master evil schemer subtly seeding hate and mayhem, to benefit her own objectives.)

* Sorcerer Diplomat:* Human, Aristocrat 3rd-lvl/ Sorcerer 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 22; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +3; Atk: melee +3 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), melee +3 (1d6, 19-20/x2, shortsword), ranged +3 (1d8, 19-20/x2, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +9. Impervious to mind detection (ring).
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 11 (+0), Con 11 (+0), Int 14 (+2), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 16 (+3).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills points (counted below)
*Skills:* Appraise +6, Bluff +12, Diplomacy +16, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (local) +8, Knowledge (nobility - royalty) +8, Listen +10, Perform (musical instrument) +7, Ride +4, Sense motive +7, and Spellcraft +3.
*Feats and Powers:* (bonuses counted above) Iron will, Negotiator, Skill focus (Diplomacy), Skill focus (Listen). Familiar: bat. 
*Spells:* (6 0-lvl and 6 1st-lvl sorcerer spells cast at 3rd level): _0-lvl._: Change voice*, Detect magic, Mage hand, Message, Prestidigitation. _1st-lvl._: Charm person, Comprehend languages, and Disguise self.
*Equipment:* Fine clothing, dagger, boots of teleportation, ring of mind-shielding, potion of gaseous form.
*Note:* (*) new spell identical to Disguise Self in all respects except that it only alters the subject's voice.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#17 - *PALADIN DIPLOMAT*
*Aristocrat/Paladin 6th level*; DMG / PHB

Sir Richard Arthgallen is the trusted representative of King [insert appropriate name] of [insert appropriate kingdom]. Outwardly he appears as an aging knight who left the battlefield a long time ago. He always carries his longsword by his side but will don his breast plate armor only in exceptional circumstances. Sir Richard is usually welcome in most courts, and is appreciated not only for his gentleness, but also his great knowledge of the court, and keen advice on political matters. He will otherwise avoid fights whenever he can, despite having being a warrior in younger ages. If confronted with an aggression, he will prefer to call for reinforcement and use diplomacy instead of his sword.

Alignment: LG (trustworthy individual who knows how to make compromises that benefit both parties).

* Sorcerer Diplomat:* Human, Aristocrat 3rd-lvl/ Paladin 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 12* (touch 12, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 31; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +5, Grap +5; Atk: melee +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), melee +7 (1d8+2, 19-20/x2, longsword), ranged +5 (1d8, 19-20/x2, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +10. Immune to fear and diseases.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 11 (+0), Con 11 (+0), Int 14 (+2), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 16 (+3).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills points (counted below)
*Skills:* Appraise +6, Diplomacy +20, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (local) +8, Knowledge (nobility - royalty) +15, Listen +4, Perform (musical instrument) +7, Ride +4, and Sense motive +9.
*Feats and Powers:* (bonuses counted above) Iron will, Negotiator, Skill focus (Diplomacy), Skill focus (Knowledge: nobility - royalty); Aura of good, Detect evil, Smite evil (1/day), Divine grace, Lay on hands (9 hp), Aura of courage, Divine health.
*Equipment:* Fine clothing, dagger, +2 longsword, ring of AC +2, elixir of truth.
*Note:* (*) If necessary could don a breast plate armor AC= 17 (touch 12, flat-footed 17).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now there is still room for other types of diplomats: elves, dwarves, etc. Feel free to submit them!


----------



## Turanil (Sep 8, 2004)

This one is the typical Law Enforcement Structure found in medieval human cities. As you will note, for me the average human is 3rd level, not 1st as suggested in the core rules.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*HUMAN CITY LAW & MILITIA*

Most cities don't have the money necessary to keep up an army of professional soldiers. As such, most of a city's defense and police will be done by citizen conscripts chosen for their abilities to wield a weapon with some efficiency. Despite city-guards nonetheless get training and equipment, only the officers can be considered professional warriors. The others often have another profession with which make a living.

City Militia:
*Guards conscripts* (commoner lvl.2/ warriors lvl.1)
*Guards regular* (warriors lvl.2)
*Sergeants* (fighter lvl.3)
*Provost* (Fighter lvl.8)
*Executioner* (Thug lvl.6)
*Civil servants* (Expert lvl.3)
*Bailiff* (UA Expert lvl.8)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#18 - *MILITIAMAN (CONSCRIPT)*
*Commoner/Warrior 3rd Level*; DMG 3.5

Conscripts are citizen, usually of modest mean, who act as part time city guards either to complement a meager income, or as obliged due to city law. They are before all commoners with their own profession, but receive nonetheless some basic combat training. They are less effective in combat, but tend to be more cautious. They are less willing to accept bribes than regular guards (see below), but can be more easily intimidated to look the other way (Intimidate check at DC=12).

Alignment: usually N (willing to do what is right, but not endanger their life).

*Militiaman - conscript:* Human, Commoner 2nd-lvl./ Warrior 1st-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13); Hit-points: 15; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB: +2, Grap: +2; Atk: melee +2* (1d10, 20/x3, halberd), ranged +3 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +0. 
*Abilities:* Str 11 (+0), Dex 12 (+1), Con 12 (+1), Int 9 (–1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 10 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Craft (any) +1, Handle animal +2, Listen +4, Profession (any) +3, and Spot +4.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Point blank shot, Toughness.
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, studded leather armor, halberd, dagger, and light crossbow (+15 quarrels).
*Note:* (*) halberds can be used to make trip attacks.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


#19 - *MILITIAMAN (REGULAR)*
*Warrior 2nd Level*; DMG 3.5

Regular guards are usually young men who enrolled in the city militia, seeking to make a career in the military. Generally, only the less ambitious and more lazy will remain low level guards all of their life. Many will become professional soldiers (evolving into the fighter class), either leaving the militia for the army, or remaining in it as sergeants. Then, other will return to the civil life (becoming commoners or experts), while a few actually turn to banditry (evolving into the thug class). As such, regular guards are the more willing to do their duty when need be (i.e.: fight), but won't sacrifice their lives for the common good. Furthermore, they are the most mercenary minded, thus may accept bribes to look the other way (Diplomacy check at DC=12, plus a few silver pieces).

Alignment: varies, but usually LN or LE (obey orders and do not think by themselves).

*Militiaman - regular:* Human, Warrior 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 16 (touch 11, flat-footed 15); Hit-points: 17; Initiative: +1; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB: +2, Grap: +3; Atk: melee +3* (1d10+1, 20/x3, halberd), ranged +3 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +0. 
*Abilities:* Str 13 (+1), Dex 12 (+1), Con 13 (+1), Int 9 (–1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 9 (–1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Handle animal +2, Intimidate +3, Ride +4.
*Feats and Powers:* Point blank shot, Toughness.
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, chainmail, halberd, shortsword, dagger, and light crossbow (+15 quarrels).
*Note:* (*) halberds can be used to make trip attacks.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


#20 - *MILITIAMAN (SERGEANT)*
*Fighter 3rd Level*; PHB 3.5

Sergeants lead units of 4 to 8 guards, and patrol the streets looking after incidents that may disturb the city. They are accustomed to handle every day life incidents, or defend the city in times of war, but could rapidly feel overcame in case of exceptional events. They well know the law, and have the right to enter any non-noble house for investigation purposes. They nonetheless are susceptible to bribery in order to look the other way (Diplomacy check at DC=20, plus a few gold pieces). 

Alignment: LN (abide to the letter of the law, doesn't interpret it according to the circumstances.)

* Sergeant Guard:* Human, Fighter 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 16 (touch 11, flat-footed 15); Hit-points: 33; Initiative: +1; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB: +3, Grap: +5; Atk: melee +6 (1d8+2, 19-20/x2, long-sword), ranged +4 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +1. 
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 12 (+1), Con 14 (+2), Int 11 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Gather information +4, Handle animal +3, Listen +4, Ride +3, Spot +4.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Iron will, Point blank shot, Toughness, Weapon focus (longsword).
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, chainmail, longsword, dagger, and light crossbow (+15 quarrels).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


#21 - *GUARDS CAPTAIN (PROVOST)*
*Fighter 8th Level*; PHB 3.5

The Provost is an efficient and professional soldier, but his role requires of him to be more than a mere swordsman. His role of leadership requires diplomatic skills and knowledge of the law. He is well known and respected in the city, and is called upon in cases of exceptional circumstances. It's difficult to bribe him, yet possible, especially if he is evil (Diplomacy check at DC= 30/LG, 25/LN, 15 LE, plus a fair amount of gold pieces).

Alignment: lawful, either LG, LN, or LE (abide by the law but may do it for the good of the city with a sense of justice, or may apply the law to the letter, or may use the law and his position to further his own benefits).

* Guards Captain:* Human, Fighter 8th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 20 (touch 13, flat-footed 19); Hit-points: 60; Initiative: +5; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB: +8 /+3, Grap: +10; Atk: melee +13/+8 (1d8+6, 17-20/x2, long-sword +2), ranged +10/+5 (1d8+1, 19-20/x2, 80ft, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +5. 
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 12 (+1), Con 13 (+1), Int 14 (+2), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 15 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Diplomacy +5, Gather information +6, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (local) +7, Listen +8, Ride +6, Spot +8.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Improved critical (longsword), Improved initiative (+4), Iron Will, Leadership, Point blank shot, Weapon focus & specialization (longsword).
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, Half-plate +2, longsword +2, light crossbow, dagger.
*Note:* an

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


#22 - *EXECUTIONER*
*Thug 5th Level*; Unearthed Arcana (fighter variant*)

Every city has its executioner, whose official work consists not only of executing peoples on the scaffold (hanging commoners, beheading nobles), but also torturing suspects to get them make a confession (which is usually dependant on a weak will rather than real culpability). Normally, an executioner only practice his trade under control of the relevant magistrate. It's possible to bribe him, so prisoners won't suffer (Diplomacy check at DC=15, plus a few silver pieces).

Alignment: LE (doesn't care for the suffering of others, and may even enjoy it. However, only kills and torture as ordered by the magistrates).

*Executioner:* Human, Thug 5th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 13 (touch 11, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 37; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB: +5, Grap: +8; Atk: melee +9 (1d12+3, 20/x3, great axe), melee +8 (1d4+3, 20/x2, light hammer), ranged +6 (1d4+3, 20/x2, light hammer).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +1. 
*Abilities:* Str 16 (+3), Dex 13 (+1), Con 13 (+1), Int 9 (–1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 7 (–2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Craft (torture) +10, Intimidate +8, Profession (executioner) +4, Use rope +5.
*Feats and Powers:* Power attack, Skill focus (Craft: torture), Weapon focus (greataxe); Sneak attack (+3d6).
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, greataxe (only used for beheading convicts), light hammer (essentially used as tool, occasionally as weapon), leather armor, black hood.
*Note:* Gets a +2 synergy bonus to Intimidation from Craft (torture). Coup de grace/execution (to a helpless victim): full round action, automatic hit, and automatic critical hit + sneak attack damage. [(*) Thug is a fighter with 4 skill points per level, light armor only, and sneak attack as rogue instead of bonus fighter feats.]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


#23 - *CIVIL SERVANTS*
*Expert 3rd Level*; DMG

The city employs a few civil servants to take care of such activities as official clerks, tax collectors, lesser magistrates, etc. Civil servants do not fight, and are accompanied by at least two guards when having to inspect or intervene where they could be some danger. Civil servant have a certain tendency for stubbornness, but they can be bribed (Diplomacy check at DC=20, plus a few silver pieces).

Alignment: normally LN (the law id the law and must be applied, they don't to hear about anything else, unless it is the sound of coins).

*Entry's name:* Human, Expert 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 10; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB: +2, Grap: +1; Atk: melee +1 (1d4–1, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged +1 (1d4–1, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +6. 
*Abilities:* Str 9 (–1), Dex 10 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 12 (+1), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 11 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Appraise +5, Diplomacy +4, Forgery +5, Gather information +6, Knowledge (law) +7, Knowledge (local) +10, Listen +5, Profession (civil servant) +7, Search +9, Sense motive +5.
*Feats and Powers:* (bonus counted above) Investigator, Iron will, Skill focus (Knowledge: local).
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, dagger.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


#24 - *BAILIFF*
*Expert 8th Level*; Unearthed Arcana (generic expert)

The bailiff is the supreme magistrate of the city. He oversees that law is respected, pass judgments in important criminal affairs, etc. The city militia is ultimately under his command, although its leadership and organization is left to the Guards Captain. The bailiff is well known and respected in the city, and is called upon in cases of exceptional circumstances. It's difficult to bribe him, yet possible, especially if he is evil (Diplomacy check at DC= 30/LG, 25/LN, 20 LE, plus a large amount of gold pieces).

Alignment: lawful, either LG, LN, or LE (abide by the law but may do it for the good of the city with a sense of justice, or may apply the law to the letter, or may use the law and his position to further his own benefits).

*Bailiff:* Human, Generic Expert 8th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 17 (touch 11, flat-footed 16); Hit-points: 38; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB: +6 /+1, Grap: +6; Atk: melee +9 /+4 (1d6+2, 19-20/x2, shortsword +2), ranged +6 /+1 (1d8+1, 19-20/x2, 80ft, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +10. 
*Abilities:* Str 11 (+0), Dex 12 (+1), Con 12 (+1), Int 16 (+3), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 14 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Appraise +11, Diplomacy +14, Forgery +11, Gather information +15, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (law) +14, Knowledge (local) +17, Knowledge (nobility - royalty) +11, Listen +12, Profession (civil servant) +13, Search +13, Sense motive +18, and Spot +4.
*Feats and Powers:* (bonus counted above) Alertness, Investigator, Iron will, Negotiator, Skill focus (Knowledge: local), Skill focus (Gather information), Skill focus (Sense motive), Weapon focus (shortsword).
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, shortsword +2, bracers AC +6, ring of mind shielding.
*Note:* His high scores in Gather information, Listen, Knowledge (local), etc. are not only personal skills, but also represent is network of spies and informants, so the bailiff has a good idea of what is happening in the city at all times.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*You are welcome to propose a similar law enforcement structure for other races (dwarves, elves, etc.) and cultures (oriental, etc.).*


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Sep 8, 2004)

#25 - *DWARVEN BOUNTY HUNTER*
*Ranger 4*; PHB, CW

This is a typical dwarven bounty hunter/justiciar. He might be a freelancer or in the employ of a city or similar organization.

Alignment: Usually non-chaotic. Although some bounty hunters, especially those attached to less pristine groups, may be chaotic, on the whole they tend towards law.

*Bounty Hunter:* Dwarven ranger 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 16 (touch 12, flat-footed 14); Hit-points: 29; Initiative: +2; Speed: 25 ft; BAB +4, Grap +7, melee: +6 (1d8+3 subdual, critical x3, masterwork warhammer)/+5 (1d6+1 subdual, critical x2, masterwork light mace) ranged: +6 (1d4+3, critical x2, light hammer).
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +1. +2 against poison, +2 against spells and spell-like abilities, .
*Abilities:* Str 16 (+3), Dex 14 (+2), Con 15 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 8 (-1).
*Racial Traits:* _Dwarf_: Darkvision 60 ft., Stonecunning, Weapon Familiarity (waraxe and urgrosh), Stability, +2 save vs. poison, +2 save vs. spells, and spell-like abilities, +1 attack vs. orcs and goblinoids, +4 AC vs. giants, +2 Appraise with stone and metal items, +2 Craft with stone and metal items.
*Skills:* Craft (weaponsmithing) +7, Hide +9, Knowledge (nature) +7, Listen +4, Move Silently +9, Spot +3, Survival +7 (+9 in aboveground natural settings).
*Feats and Powers:* Track, Animal Empathy +3 (-1 w/ magical beasts), Favored Enemy (any common race +2), Subdual Strike*, Two-Weapon Fighting, Dash**, Animal Companion (something with scent), Endurance
*Equipment:* sturdy clothing, masterwork warhammer, masterwork light mace, 4 light hammers, dagger and handaxe, masterwork chain shirt, masterwork manacles, hunting gear.
*Note:* *Subdual Strike removes the -4 penalty to deal subdual damage with a normal weapon. **Dash is from the Complete Warrior, and gives a +5 bonus to footspeed in light armor. Rather weak, IMO, but I didn't want to use AU's Fleet of Foot. If I had CW with me at the moment, I'd have set him up to qualify for Justiciar soon, but I don't so I didn't.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Sep 9, 2004)

Another one.

#26 - *Priest*
*Expert 3*; Source (PHB)

This is a community priest, most likely serving a good or neutral deity. While unable to wield divine magics, this person serves their community in a valuable manner. They tend to be knowledgable, a peacemaker within the community and have a certain skill in dealing with minor injuries. If encountered outside their community, they may well be leading a pilgrimage or visiting their superiors. They may well be accompanied by commoners.

Alignment: Mostly N or G.

*Priest* Human Expert 3
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 16; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30; BAB +0  Grap +0, melee: +0 (d3+0, 20 / X2 , unarmed strike), *Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +6. 
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 13 (+1), Int 12 (+1), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 14 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus 1 feat, bonus skillpoints.
*Skills:* Sense Motive +9 (6r), Diplomacy +10 (6r), Knowledge: Religion +7 (6r); Local +7 (6r); History +7 (6r), Heal +12 (6r), Perform: Preach +8 (6r), Handle Animal +8..
*Feats and Powers:* Negotiator, Skill Focus: Heal, Iron Will.
*Equipment:* clerical clothing, healers kit, 25 GP of church funds.
*Note:* Unarmed and unskilled, so attracts attacks of opportunity against armed opponents.
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Sep 9, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> #27 - *Evil Priest*
> *Human Cleric 5*; Source (PHB, Complete Warrior)
> 
> This is an evil priest who has infiltrated a community. They pose as a good priest and subvert the villagers to their dark god. They favor lies and blackmail. Most likely a number of community members have already been recruited, possibly the entire community. They will have a secret temple to their god somewhere in or around the area. This will be protected by a number of skeletons and zombies, possibly unhallowed by a higher level member of their order.
> ...


----------



## Turanil (Sep 10, 2004)

*THREE BROTHER DWARVEN MINER*

These three dwarves are brothers, and can be found in some isolated mine, dwarven clan, travelling on the road, etc. Use them as typical dwarven miners, who can also be valuable guides of the underground, or employees of any PC who would have a mine, etc. In any case, these three dwarves are brothers and always stay together; plus they avoid combat whenever they can. As third level npcs they weren't given magical items, but they can own a great deal of mundane equipment, plus gold and gems.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
#28 - *DWARF MINER (BODUR)*
*Expert 4th Level*; DMG 3.5

Bodur is the smartest of the three dwarven brothers. His knowledge of the caverns and sense of direction makes him a good underground guide.

Alignment: LN

*Dwarf Miner #1:* Dwarf, Expert 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 12 (touch 10, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 23; Initiative: +0; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +4, melee: +4 (1d6+1, 20/x4, heavy pick), ranged: +3 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +5. Bonus +2 against poison, spells and spell-like effects.
*Abilities:* Str 12 (+1), Dex 11 (+0), Con 13 (+1), Int 14 (+2), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 10 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Dwarf_: Darkvision 60 ft., Save bonus, +2 bonus stonecunning, +2 bonus to Appraise and Craft (metal-stone related) checks, +1 to attack goblinoids, and +4 dodge AC bonus against giants.
*Skills:* Appraise +7, Climb +7, Craft (gemcutting) +8, Gather information +4, Hide +7, Knowledge (underground history) +8, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +8, Profession (miner) +10, Search +6, and Survival +8.
*Feats and Powers:* Martial weapon (heavy pick), Skill focus (Profession: miner).
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, leather armor, dagger, light crossbow (+ 20 bolts), and heavy pick.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#29 - *DWARF MINER (VADUR)*
*Expert 4th Level*; DMG 3.5

Vadur is the paranoid of the three dwarven brothers. He trains in weapons and is constantly on his guard for fear of attacks. 

Alignment: LN

* Dwarf Miner #2:* Dwarf, Expert 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 12 (touch 10, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 28; Initiative: +0; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +4, melee: +4 (1d8+1, 20/x3, warhammer), ranged: +3 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +4. Bonus +2 against poison, spells and spell-like effects.
*Abilities:* Str 13 (+1), Dex 11 (+0), Con 15 (+2), Int 11 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 09 (–1).
*Racial Traits:* _Dwarf_: Darkvision 60 ft., Save bonus, +2 bonus stonecunning, +2 bonus to Appraise and Craft (metal-stone related) checks, +1 to attack goblinoids, and +4 dodge AC bonus against giants.
*Skills:* Appraise +2, Climb +4, Craft (gem cutting) +4, Hide +4, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +4, Listen +9, Move silently +4, Profession (miner) +5, Spot +9, Survival +2.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Martial weapon (warhammer).
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, leather armor, dagger, light crossbow (+ 20 bolts), and warhammer.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#30 - *DWARF MINER (DIDUR)*
*Expert 4th Level*; DMG 3.5

Didur is the weakest of the three dwarves brothers. He is almost always complaining about his health, and asks for (useless) healing spells whenever he can.

Alignment: LN

* Dwarf Miner #3:* Dwarf, Expert 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 12 (touch 10, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 14; Initiative: +0; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +3, melee: +3 (1d4, 20/x4, light pick), ranged: +3 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +3. Bonus +2 against poison, spells and spell-like effects.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 11 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 11 (+0), Wis 09 (–1), Cha 09 (–1).
*Racial Traits:* _Dwarf_: Darkvision 60 ft., Save bonus, +2 bonus stonecunning, +2 bonus to Appraise and Craft (metal-stone related) checks, +1 to attack goblinoids, and +4 dodge AC bonus against giants.
*Skills:* Appraise +2, Bluff +4, Climb +4, Craft (gemcutting) +4, Heal +5, Hide +4, Perform (play ill) +7, Profession (miner) +4, Search +4, and Survival +2.
*Feats and Powers:* Martial weapon (light pick), Run.
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, leather armor, dagger, light crossbow (+ 20 bolts), and light pick.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Sep 13, 2004)

#31 - *Yoeman*
*Ranger 1/Fighter 1*; PHB, CW

This is a human woodsman/archer. He would probably be part of the town guard or a noble's hunting entourage.
Alignment: Any. Usually conforms to the norm of the area in which he lives.

*Yoeman:* Human Ranger 1/Fighter 1
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 12, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 17; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30 ft; BAB +2, Grap +3, melee: +3 (1d6+1, critical x3, handaxe), ranged: +5 (1d10+1, critical x3, greatbow).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 13 (+1), Dex 15 (+2), Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 8 (-1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: 1 Bonus feat, 1 bonus skill point/level (x4 at first).
*Skills:* Craft (fletcher/bowyer) +5, Hide +5, Knowledge (nature) +4, Listen +5, Move Silently +5, Profession (skinner/tanner) +3 Spot +5, Survival +5
*Feats and Powers:* TrackB, Point-Blank ShotB, Wild Empathy +0, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Greatbow), First Strike*
*Equipment:* sturdy clothing, greatbow, 2 quivers, handaxe, dagger, leather armor.
*Note:* Yoemen typically travel and hunt in groups, although this stat block could also represent a solitary mountain man.
*First Strike is from _Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed_. It lets you deal an extra 1d6 points of damage with a melee attack, or a ranged attack within 30 ft., against a flat-footed opponent.


#32 - *Green mercenary*
*Warrior 1*; PHB, DMG, CW

This is a mercenary that has sparred with more experienced soldiers, but has probably not seen much actual combat yet.
Alignment: Any. Probably not particularly good or evil.

*Green mercenary:* Human warrior 1st-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 15 (touch 11, flat-footed 14); Hit-points: 7; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +3, melee: +3 (1d8+2, critical (depends), battleaxe, longsword, or warhammer), ranged: +2 (1d6, critical x3, shortbow).
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +0.
*Abilities:* Str 15 (+2), Dex 13 (+1), Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 10 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: 1 bonus feat, 1 bonus skill point/level (x4 at first)
*Skills:* Knowledge (local) +4, Perform (weapon drill) +4, Profession (Soldier) +4
*Feats and Powers:* Improved Toughness*, Power Attack
*Equipment:* sturdy clothing, martial weapon (probably an axe, sword, or hammer), shortbow, case with 10 bolts, studded leather armor, light wooden shield.
*Note:* *Improved Toughness is from CW. It grants 1 bonus HP/level, but requires base Fort save +2.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is a high level mundane character. This thread can also include high level NPCs, not just 3rd level commoners.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#33 - *DWARF HIGH GUARD*
*Warmain/Dwarven Defender 10th level*; Arcana Unearthed (by Monte Cook), and DMG 3.5

Important dwarven clans, and dwarves leaders are usually defended by elite warriors known as "dwarven defenders". The following character is such a typical character, clad in heavy full-plate armor and wielding a dwarven war-axe. This is the typical type of character making the elite guard of the dwarven high king, or guarding the golden door of the imperial throne room, etc.

Alignment LN (sworn and indomitable defender of his charge).

*Dwarf High Guard:* Dwarf Warmain 8th-lvl./ Dwarven-Defender 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 22 (touch 12, flat-footed 21); Hit-points: 100; Initiative: +1; Speed: 15 ft.; BAB +10 /+5, Grap +13; Atk melee +17/+12 (1d10+8, 19-20/x3, dwarven waraxe +3 keen), melee +14/+9 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2, dagger +1), ranged: +12/+7 (1d10, 19-20/x2, 80ft, heavy crossbow +1).
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +3, Will +7. Bonus +2 against poison, spells and spell-like effects.
*Abilities:* Str 17 (+3), Dex 13 (+1), Con 17 (+3), Int 12 (+1), Wis 11 (+1), Cha 10 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Dwarf_: Darkvision 60 ft., Save bonus, +2 bonus stonecunning, +2 bonus to Appraise and Craft (metal-stone related) checks, +1 to attack goblinoids, and +4 dodge AC bonus against giants.
*Skills:* Climb +7, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (nobility royalty) +5, Listen +8, Sense motive +3, Spot +8.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Dodge, Endurance, Toughness, Weapon focus and specialization (dwarven waraxe), Power attack, Crushing blow (1/day). Defensive awareness (Dex bonus to AC), Defensive stance (1/day).
*Equipment:* Full-plate armor, shield +1, dagger +1, heavy crossbow +1 (+ 20 bolts), and dwarven waraxe +3 keen.
*Note:* The only special thing about this character, is that it uses the Warmain as its base class, rather than the fighter. The Warmain is a (OGC) class from Arcana Unearthed by Monte Cook. However, even if you don't have the book, you can use this npc. Basically, more than a fighter, it can be seen as a dwarven tank, wearing heavy metal arms and armor. Crushing blow = automatic successful critical hit, at +1 if already critical. Defensive stance = +2 saves, +4 AC, +1 att-dmg, +20 hp, duration: 8 rounds.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 19, 2004)

*Basic people*

I saw this thread and was thinking about making a couple of characters, but most of the people on this thread are fighter/warriors of some sort (high guards, foresters, barbarians, etc).  I was thinking more like a smithy or apothecary, which I was debating on creating since I need to do that for my campaign as well.  Are these too mundane for this thread or have they been done already somewhere else and not needed here?


----------



## Turanil (Sep 19, 2004)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I saw this thread and was thinking about making a couple of characters, but most of the people on this thread are fighter/warriors of some sort (high guards, foresters, barbarians, etc).  I was thinking more like a smithy or apothecary, which I was debating on creating since I need to do that for my campaign as well.  Are these too mundane for this thread or have they been done already somewhere else and not needed here?




I don't know what has been done already somewhere else. As far as this thread is concerned a smith and an apothecary are much welcome. Get a look at the three dwarven brothers: they are miners with the expert class. So feel free to add your "mundane" NPCs. This thread is certainly not restricted to warriors; priests (clerics, druids, shamans, etc.), academicians (akashic, wizards, etc.), witches (sorcerers, AU witches, etc.), mundane people (apothecary, farmer, smith, etc.), and others are ALL WELCOME.

In fact, the only NPCs who are not appropriate are typical adventurers, and high level individuals. High level NPCs are okay, but only if they could be used as an archetypal villain (like a thieves guild master, assassin grandfather, etc.) or archetypal ally (army general, renown alchemist, local archbishop, etc.). So don't submit your 8th level barbarian-fighter minautor with 20 in strength and a vorpal sword plus cloack +5 of protection. However, you can submit a typical squad of minautor mercenaries including basic 3rd level soldiers minautors, a 5th level sergeant, and maybe their 8th level fighter mercenary captain (with normal strength, and very few magical item of the mundane sort).


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Sep 20, 2004)

#34 - *Layabout*
*Com 2*; DMG

The Layabout is a common character. With no real skills and no real prospects, he often drifts through life. If he has a trade, he's not very good at it and does the minimum amount of work he needs to do to get by. In fantasy societies, there's plenty of manual labor to be done so he will often find himself as a laborer in someone else's fields at harvest time or a sailor on a merchant vessel. In the latter case, he may have been shanghaied or he may have signed on because he had nothing else to do and sailing is better than starving. In either case, if he stands out, it will only be as the person who wouldn't be missed, the trouble-maker who reduces the standards for good work, or the one to make an example of. 

Alignment:  N, CN, NE, or CE If evil, the layabout will never be a serious threat. He might abuse those he's given care of or embezzle important funds but he will never raise an army of darkness or look beyond the next day.

*Layabout:* Human Commoner 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 5; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft; BAB +1, Grap +1, melee: +1 (1d4, 19-20, dagger), ranged: +1 (1d4, 19-20, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +0, Will -1.
*Abilities:* Str 11 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 11 (+0), Wis 8 (-1), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: 1 Bonus feat, 1 skillpoint per level, favored class: Any.
*Skills:* Bluff: +5 1r cc, Craft (any--alternatively, this NPC may have a single rank in a productive profession at +0) +1 1r, Diplomacy +4 0r,  Profession (gambler) +0 1r,  Listen +3 2r, Spot +2 1r.
*Feats and Powers:* Skill Focus: Bluff, Skill Focus: Diplomacy
*Equipment:* peasant's outfit, dagger, dice, cards, a few copper pieces, a bottle of cheap alcohol.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 23, 2004)

*HUMAN GOOD/LAWFUL PARISH PRIESTS*

Here  is a set of typical human communities' parish priests. They are typically clergy members of the main local Church dedicated to a typical religion emphasizing on law or goodness. Most of the time such priests are not combatants, thus most use the Cloistered Cleric variant from _Unearthed Arcana _ (p.50). 

*Cloistered Cleric:* (Unearthed Arcana OGC) The cloistered cleric spends more time than other clerics in study and prayer and less in martial training. They are more appropriate than clerics (whom with their combat training could be seen more as crusader types) for being parish priests of quiet humanoid communities, especially when they belong to religion emphasizing on peace or knowledge. 
Cloistered clerics get d6 hit-dice, poor bab, and are only proficient with simple weapons and light armors. On the other hand, they get 6 skill-points per level, have access to more skills (add Decipher script, all Knowledge skills, and Speak languages), have access to Knowledge as a third clerical domain, get the bard's Bardic Knowledge ability, and have access to a few more spells (including Identify).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#35 - *HUMAN PARISH PRIEST (ACOLYTE)*
*Cloistered cleric 1st Level*;  PHB 3.5 / Arcana Unearthed

Acolytes are novices who act as assistants to a curate. They typically are young clergymen who will become curates themselves after a few years of service as underlings. 

Alignment: NG, LG, or LN (used to serve the faith or community, could be either austere or benevolent).

*Parish Priest (Acolyte):* Human, Cloistered Cleric 1st-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 6; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +0, Grap +0; Atk: melee: +0 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +0 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +3. 
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 11 (+0), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Craft (*) +4, Diplomacy +5, Heal +7, Knowledge (local) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Profession (clergyman) +5, Spellcraft +4.
*Feats and Powers:* Scribe scrolls, Skill focus (Heal); Spontaneous casting (cure), Turn undead, Lore (as bardic knowledge) +1.
*Spell:* (Cleric 1st-lvl.; Spells per day: 4 /2+1; Domains: good, knowledge, and law.) An acolyte's spell selection of course depends on circumstances: 

_Times of peace_: _0-lvl._: Create water, Light, Mending, Purify food and drink. _1st-lvl._: Bless water, Protection from evil or chaos (domain), Unseen servant.
_Times of plagues_: _0-lvl._: Create water, Detect poison, Purify food and drink (x2). _1st-lvl._: Deathwatch, Protection from evil or chaos (domain), Unseen servant.
_Times of troubles_: _0-lvl._: Cure minor wound (x2), Detect poison, Resistance. _1st-lvl._: Magic weapon, Protection from evil or chaos (domain), Sanctuary.
*Equipment:* Religious outfit, holy symbol, vial of holy water, dagger.
*Note:* (*) Parish priests and monastics will often work in addition to studying and praying. Typical craft they could practice include Bookbinding and Calligraphy (illuminating), but also Brewing (liquors). 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#36 - *HUMAN PARISH PRIEST (CURATE)*
*Cloistered cleric 3rd Level*;  PHB 3.5 / Arcana Unearthed

Curates are the most common parish priests that may be found in a typical human community. They are generally in charge of a small temple, and are the priests you may expect to find in a village, or district's church in towns and cities. They run the daily religious life, performing ceremonies, as well as assisting and counseling the flock. They normally know their parishioners fairly well, and are usually held in high esteem in their community.

Alignment: NG, LG, or LN (used to serve the faith or community, could be either austere or benevolent).

*Parish Priest (Curate):* Human, Cloistered Cleric 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 13; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +1; Atk: melee: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +5. 
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 11 (+0), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Craft (*) +6, Diplomacy +7, Heal +10, Knowledge (local) +6, Knowledge (religion) +6, Profession (clergyman) +8, Spellcraft +6.
*Feats and Powers:* Brew potions, Scribe scrolls, Skill focus (Heal); Spontaneous casting (cure), Turn undead, Lore (as bardic knowledge) +3.
*Spell:* (Cleric 3rd-lvl.; Spells per day: 4 /3+1 /2+1; Domains: good, knowledge, and law.) A curate's spell selection of course depends on circumstances: 

_Times of peace_: _0-lvl._: Create water, Light, Mending, Purify food and drink. _1st-lvl._: Bless water, Endure elements, Protection from evil or chaos (domain), Unseen servant. _2nd-lvl._: Augury, Calm emotions (domain), Make whole.
_Times of plagues_: _0-lvl._: Create water, Detect poison, Purify food and drink (x2). _1st-lvl._: Deathwatch, Protection from evil or chaos (domain), Remove fear, Unseen servant. _2nd-lvl._: Calm emotions (domain), Delay poison, Gentle repose.
_Times of troubles_: _0-lvl._: Cure minor wound (x2), Detect poison, Resistance. _1st-lvl._: Command, Magic weapon, Protection from evil or chaos (domain), Sanctuary. _2nd-lvl._: Calm emotions (domain), Hold person, Summon monster II.
*Equipment:* Religious outfit, holy symbol, vial of holy water, dagger.
*Note:* (*) Parish priests and monastics will often work in addition to studying and praying. Typical craft they could practice include Bookbinding and Calligraphy (illuminating), but also Brewing (liquors). 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#37 - *HUMAN MILITANT PRIEST*
*Cleric 3rd Level*;  PHB 3.5

Militant priests can be leaders or sergeants of church soldiers, bodyguards of important clergymen, or even in some cases, parish priests in troubled areas where violence is frequent. Their faith and dedication is the same as that of other parish priests, but their training emphasizes less on knowledge and more on combat. Their duty usually includes performing religious ceremonies as well as defending the community. However, they spend less time socializing and educating the flock. Whenever a regular curate would be confronted with supernatural or heretic threats, he is likely to call upon a militant priest for help.

Alignment: LG, or LN (used to serve and defend the faith or community).

*Militant Priest:* Human, Cleric 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 15 (touch 10, flat-footed 15); Hit-points: 25; Initiative: +0; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB +2, Grap +3; Atk: melee: +4 (1d8+1, 20/x2, heavy mace), ranged: +2 (1d8, 19-20/x2, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +4. 
*Abilities:* Str 12 (+1), Dex 10 (+0), Con 12 (+1), Int 11 (+0), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 10 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Concentration +5, Heal +5, Knowledge (religion) +6, Listen +3, Spellcraft +4, Spot +3.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Extra turning, Toughness; Spontaneous casting (cure), Turn undead, Weapon focus (heavy mace) -from war domain-.
*Spell:* (Cleric 3rd-lvl.; Spells per day: 4 /3+1 /1+1; Domains: law and war): _0-lvl._: Detect magic, Light, Mending. _1st-lvl._: Cause fear, Command, Magic weapon, Protection from evil or chaos (domain). _2nd-lvl._: Calm emotions (domain), Hold person (or Zone of truth for inquisitorial tasks).
*Equipment:* Religious outfit, holy symbol, vial of holy water, chainmail, heavy mace, light crossbow.
*Note:* At DM's discretion this cleric could have a +1 weapon which would in fact belong to his Church.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#38 - *HUMAN PARISH PRIEST (CANON)*
*Cloistered cleric 5th Level*;  PHB 3.5 / Arcana Unearthed

Canons are higher in the clergy hierarchy than curates, yet are nonetheless way inferior to bishops or abbots. They are either in charge of the more important temples (those of larger villages or small towns), or oversee several smaller temples and communities, going from one to the other and supervising their curates' activities. They are usually among the most respected individuals in their areas, on par with minor nobles. Their work usually includes much counseling among the community, and can be expected to know the local people fairly well.

Alignment: NG, LG, or LN (used to serve the faith or community, could be either austere or benevolent).

*Parish Priest (Canon):* Human, Cloistered Cleric 5th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 20; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +2, Grap +2; Atk: melee: +2 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +2 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +6. 
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 13 (+1), Wis 15 (+2), Cha 14 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below). 64
*Skills:* Diplomacy +12, Gather information +8, Heal +10, Knowledge (local) +9, Knowledge (religion) +9, Profession (clergyman) +10, Sense motive +8, Spellcraft +9.
*Feats and Powers:* Negotiator, Scribe scrolls, Skill focus (Gather information); Spontaneous casting (cure), Turn undead, Lore (as bardic knowledge) +6.
*Spell:* (Cleric 5th-lvl.; Spells per day: 5 /4+1 /3+1 /1+1; Domains: good, knowledge, and law.) A canon's spell selection of course depends on circumstances: 

_Times of peace_: _0-lvl._: Create water, Detect magic, Light, Mending, Purify food and drink. _1st-lvl._: Bless water, Comprehend languages, Endure elements, Protection from evil or chaos (domain), Unseen servant. _2nd-lvl._: Augury, Calm emotions (domain), Make whole, Zone of truth. _3rd-lvl._: Clairvoyance (domain), Create food and water.
_Times of plagues_: _0-lvl._: Create water, Detect poison (x2), Purify food and drink (x2). _1st-lvl._: Command, Deathwatch, Protection from evil or chaos (domain), Remove fear, Unseen servant. _2nd-lvl._: Calm emotions (domain), Delay poison (x2), Gentle repose. _3rd-lvl._: Clairvoyance (domain), Remove disease.
_Times of troubles_: _0-lvl._: Cure minor wound (x2), Detect poison, Resistance (x2). _1st-lvl._: Cause fear, Command, Magic weapon, Protection from evil or chaos (domain), Sanctuary. _2nd-lvl._: Aid, Calm emotions (domain), Hold person, Summon monster II. _3rd-lvl._: Clairvoyance (domain), Summon monster III.
*Equipment:* Religious outfit, holy symbol, vial of holy water, dagger.
*Note:* Canons are likely to be accompanied by at least a militant priest (see 3rd lvl. cleric above) in their travels. They may own a couple of magical items at DM's discretion.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Turanil (Sep 23, 2004)

*Template reminder, just in case:*

FORMAT (Note: suppress the / of the first [/X] of each pair of [/X])----------


#00 - [/COLOR=Yellow][/B]ENTRY'S DESCRIPTIVE NAME[/B][/COLOR]
[/B]Class(es) and Level(s)[/B]; Source (PHB, Arcana Unearthed, etc.)

Short description of this unique or generic character. You may describe the typical and simple behavior, type of work, where they may be found, etc. Remain generic so it could apply to several different persons.

[/U]Alignment:[/U] LG, N, etc. (blah blah)

[/B]Entry's name:[/B] Race and Class Xth-lvl.
[/B]Combat:[/B] AC= XX (touch XX, flat-footed XX); Hit-points: XX; Initiative: +X; Speed: XX ft.; BAB +X /+X, Grap +X; Atk: melee: +X/ +X (1dX+X, critical, weapon used), ranged: +X/ +X (1dX+X, critical, weapon used).
[/B]Saves:[/B] Fort +X, Ref +X, Will +X. +X against xxxxxx (if any).
[/B]Abilities:[/B] Str XX (+X), Dex XX (+X), Con XX (+X), Int XX (+X), Wis XX (+X), Cha XX (+X).
[/B]Racial Traits:[/B] [/I]Race[/I]: Darkvision 60 ft., Bonus 1 feat, etc.
[/B]Skills:[/B] Craft (blah blah) +X, Knowledge (blah blah) +X, etc.
[/B]Feats and Powers:[/B] Alertness, Skill focus (blah blah), etc.
[/B]Equipment:[/B] sturdy clothing, weapon, blah blah
[/B]Note:[/B] Anything worth reminding about game mechanics for that character.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I did this stat-block as a mean to get the most important info easily at first glance. I really don't like the usual stat-blocks which contain everything grouped together, and are painful to read. However, if you have remarks about my way of presenting stat-blocks, let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 24, 2004)

Whee another d100 thread  chances are I won't use the whole list or ever role on it but I love trolling for ideas - some of the city thread has appeared in my game every now and then 


#39 *City Tout *  
*Rogue1*; Source (PHB)

The city tout is a young lad that acts like a tour guide, for copper or silver he will show you the way an inn of whatever quality you want, armorers, weaponsmiths, magic item dealers.  They hang out near the city gates and will persetantly offer thier services to adventures (who usually have lots of cash) costing 1-2 coppers per destination.  They will charge more for private info such as thief guild contacts, juicy rumors, or local news 

Alignment: N, CG, CE, CN  

*City Tout :* Rogue human, half -elf/orc/ling 1st lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 12 (touch 12, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 5; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +0, Grap -1 Atk: melee: -1(1d4-1), Dagger, ranged: +2 (1d4-1), Dagger.
*Saves:* Fort +-1, Ref +4, Will +0. 
*Abilities:* Str 8 (-1), Dex 14 (+2), Con 8 (-1), Int 10 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 13(+1).
*Racial Traits:* varies 
*Skills:* Bluff +5, Spot +6, Slieght of Hand +6, Gather Information +7, Appraise +4, Knowledge (local)  +4, Listen +6, Perform (storytelling) + 5, Diplomacy + 4 , Search +2
*Feats and Powers:* Investigator, Alertness 
*Equipment:* tattered clothing, generally dirty 
*Note:* These touts should be mentioned at each new city, for a couple of coppers they can shorten errand time. If asked to guide a single PC they may lead them into a thief trap, vanishing afterward.  They will rarely try and steal directly, the tips are better than theft in most cases. They are not loyal unless tipped to be and will gladly sell any info regarding the players that they manage to pick up.


----------



## Thanael (Sep 26, 2004)

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> *#06 -* *Young Cutpurse*
> *Rog 2; PHb*
> 
> The young cutpurse is often in his early teens--sometimes younger. He's had a hard life on the streets and has often fallen in with a gang of older criminals who will generally take the lion's share of his profits if he succeeds at his theft and will leave him to rot if he's caught. Sometimes he ran away from his parents or his apprenticeship but he is often an orphan and is sometimes an abandoned child or simply a bad seed. Though he's often on the wrong side of the law, literature often has this character joining forces with the desperate Prince (as in Raymond Feist's Riftwar books), aiding a friendless knight (Ladyhawke), or falling in love with a rebellious princess (as in Alladin). In grittier worlds, his prospects are generally much more limited.
> ...




How'd he get so high on Tumble? Diplomacy should be +6 with 3 ranks. Know Local at +3 with 2 ranks.

Where did he learn Balance, Jump and Tumble, Open Lock to such a degree?
No Appraise, Hide, Gather Info?

I'd say give him: 
*Skills:* Appraise +4 3r, Balance +5 2r, Bluff +7 5r, Climb +3 3r, Disguise +4 (+6 acting) 1r, Diplomacy +5 0r, Escape Artist +8 5r, Gather Information +6 2r, Hide +8 5r, Intimidate +5 0r, Jump +2 2r, Knowledge: Local +6 5r, Listen +1 2r, Move Silently +5 2r, Sense Motive +1 2r, Sleight of Hand +11 5r, Spot +4 5r, Tumble +4 1r
*Equipment:* Commoner's garb (urchin rags), lice-ridden padded armor, small knife, miscalleneous stolen (magical?) item(s).(read: story hook!)


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Sep 29, 2004)

+3 dex, +5 ranks, +2 synergy from balance, +2 synergy from jump=+12 tumble.

I've no idea how you'd get +6 diplomacy for him. +3 from 3 ranks. +2 charisma. That's +5 where I learned math.

You caught me on Knowledge: Local though. His int bonus should make it +3.

The NPC is actually something of a composite. He's a cutpurse, but the older thieves often boost him through a window to open doors from the inside as well. He also does a lot of running away--including running over rooftops and things like Alladin. (Which is what jump, tumble, and balance are for). He doesn't really need to hide in order to use sleight of hand--just not be seen, so hide is unnecessary. Appraise is something that he doesn't really deal with. He'll get a rank or two later but right now, his leaders just tell him what to steal and give him a few coppers every now and then. Gather Info is also not really his area. He knows where the good places to hide out are but he doesn't have a network of informants or anything.



			
				dyx said:
			
		

> How'd he get so high on Tumble? Diplomacy should be +6 with 3 ranks. Know Local at +3 with 2 ranks.
> 
> Where did he learn Balance, Jump and Tumble, Open Lock to such a degree?
> No Appraise, Hide, Gather Info?
> ...


----------



## Turanil (Sep 29, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#40 - *INFORMANT - FIREBRAND*
*Expert 2nd level*; DMG 3.5

These people hang out in bars and other places, learning any rumor they can, and giving the info to whomever employ them or is willing to pay for it. Then, they are also hired to spread rumors and opinions of kinds, when some organization or powerful individual needs to manipulate or influence the population. There is a fair chance that anytime adventurers enter an important inn or shabby tavern, some informant /firebrand will be there, either reporting their presence to the thieves guild, authorities, etc., or trying to sell them false, or at least carefully selected information to eventually benefit their employer. These informants /firebrands are trained "ears and tongues", but other than that are petty individuals with few ambitions beyond the easy coin they earn for drinking and speaking with people in taverns.

Alignment: N (limited moral ethic, no ideas of their own, few ambitions)

*Informant - Firebrand:* Human, Expert 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 8; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +1; Atk: melee: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +3.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 11 (+0), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 14 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Bluff +10, Diplomacy +9, Gather information +7, Knowledge (local) +5, Listen +5, Perform (orator) +7, Sense motive +7.
*Feats and Powers:* Negotiator, Skill focus (bluff).
*Equipment:* Clothing, dagger.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#41 - *AGITATOR (CON MAN)*
*Rogue 4th level*; PHB 3.5

The agitator is a rare character expert at spreading rumors and manipulating people's opinions. They may operate discreetly or openly, posing as prophets or authority figures, in order to deceive their audience and lead them to think in a way benefiting their employer. When having to sway a whole population's convictions, they will supervise several underlings (see Informant - firebrand above), while themselves doing the most important part of the scheme. Agitators can otherwise work as charlatans and con-men, when nobody is willing to put their talents to use.

Alignment: CN (no morals nor ethics, revel in conning and manipulating people)

*Agitator (Con-Man):* Human, Rogue 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 17; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +3; Atk: melee: +3 (1d6, 19-20/x2, shortsword), ranged: +3 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +2.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 11 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 13 (+1), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 16 (+3).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Bluff +13, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +12, Forgery +10, Gather information +10, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (local) +8, Listen +8, Perform (orator) +10, Sense motive +10.
*Feats and Powers:* Deceitful, Negotiator, Skill focus (bluff); Sneak attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Trap sense +1, Evasion, Uncanny dodge.
*Equipment:* Clothing, shortsword, dagger.
*Note:* This character carries some weapons for self-defense but will avoid combat as much as he can, preferably relying on fast-talk to get out of trouble.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## joss66 (Sep 29, 2004)

I wondered if it would be of any use to anybody if I quickly programmed a php page to generate this table ? You know, just a "Roll" button, it throws the d100 and a random npc from the table appears on the screen, stuff like that...

It would just need to be uploaded on someone's website...


----------



## Thanael (Sep 29, 2004)

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> +3 dex, +5 ranks, +2 synergy from balance, +2 synergy from jump=+12 tumble.



There's no synergy from balance in 3.5. AFAIK. It's the other way round. 


> I've no idea how you'd get +6 diplomacy for him. +3 from 3 ranks. +2 charisma. That's +5 where I learned math.



 D'oh! My bad...     must have had the +3 from Int in mind.


> You caught me on Knowledge: Local though. His int bonus should make it +3.



Yup.


> The NPC is actually something of a composite. He's a cutpurse, but the older thieves often boost him through a window to open doors from the inside as well. He also does a lot of running away--including running over rooftops and things like Alladin. (Which is what jump, tumble, and balance are for). He doesn't really need to hide in order to use sleight of hand--just not be seen, so hide is unnecessary. Appraise is something that he doesn't really deal with. He'll get a rank or two later but right now, his leaders just tell him what to steal and give him a few coppers every now and then. Gather Info is also not really his area. He knows where the good places to hide out are but he doesn't have a network of informants or anything.




I see. Perhaps you want to include that in his description. 
I'm not sure whch Alladin you mean, probably the cartoon which I'm not familiar with. But with balance and tumble only slightly lower than his specialty sleight of hand and such a high open lock skill I'm not sure if he should be titled Cutpurse only. More Cutpurse/budding Acrobat or Second Story Man or Guild Thief. 

IMO a typical young cutpurse/street urchin should have at least some Hide for getting lost in the crowd, avoiding bullies and such (but ok, you could say he makes liberal use of the run feat). Appraise is a must for a serious cutpurse IMO to size up potential victims, and Gather Info seems a natural just as Know Local is. Also notice the nice synergies on intimidate and diplomacy without any ranks. Where'd a street urchin learn diplomacy i.e. etiquette anyways?

Perhaps a compromise:
Skills: Appraise +2 1r, Balance +8 3r, Bluff +7 5r, Climb +3 3r, Disguise +3 (+5 acting) 0r, Diplomacy +5 0r, Escape Artist +6 3r, Gather Information +5 1r, Hide +5 2r, Intimidate +5 0r, Jump +7 5r, Knowledge: Local +6 5r, Move Silently +5 2r, Sense Motive +1 2r, Sleight of Hand +11 5r, Spot +4 5r, Tumble +8 5r.

Or let's agree we disagree. Perhaps I'll post an alternate cutpurse/urchin...


----------



## Turanil (Sep 29, 2004)

dyx said:
			
		

> Or let's agree we disagree. *Perhaps I'll post an alternate cutpurse/urchin*...




Great idea! Please don't use this thread to argue over how an NPC should be made. If you don't like how an NPC is made, just post yours that will be added to the final document! The more NPCs will be included, the more chances it will have to be useful to DMs, and often. It should be obvious that some NPCs presented here do not fit with what others would have in mind for such roles. After all, I personnally tend to think that basic cutpurses and pickpockets are low level Experts with appropriate skills; and I certainly don't equate Rogue with Thief (at least not automatically).

Thanks. 




			
				Joss66 said:
			
		

> I wondered if it would be of any use to anybody if I quickly programmed a php page to generate this table ? You know, just a "Roll" button, it throws the d100 and a random npc from the table appears on the screen, stuff like that...




Thanks for the proposal. However, I think that rolling a dice to get a random NPC out of this compilation is not how this supplement will be used most of the time. In my idea of it, the DM at some point needs a specific character (such as Guard when entering the king's palace, or an Alchemist when entering the alchemist' shop), and so will search for the corresponding appropriate character, rather than rolling a d100 and see what appears. So, all in all, i think that this PHP random roller would be much work not for much usefulness. 

Thanks.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 29, 2004)

I got the idea for these NPCs today, in noticing a guy in the street, who had a mean and stupid look, while keeping on his face a (seemingly) perpetual sneer of aggressiveness and arrogance. Unfortunately it's not an uncommon sight at all, in the part of the town I live in… :/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#42 - *COMMONER BULLY*
*Commoner 6th level*; DMG 3.5

The commoner bully is an everyday life villain. Probably a peasant or a mine's / factory's foreman, he reigns upon others by sheer brute force. The primary victims of his brutality usually are his own family. The bully is the ultimate egoist who wants everything and everyone caters to his caprices and desires, but not only doesn't care about others, but also delights in harming and humiliating them. Note however, that the commoner bully is a coward at heart who quickly turns obsequious when confronted with the authority or powerful looking strangers. The commoner bully is usually recognizable by his arrogant and brutish face (Sense motive DC = 15), even when behaving obsequiously with anyone who might be stronger than himself (which can be pretty everyone but his own family victims).

Alignment: LE (makes himself obeyed and feared through bullying, but fearful of those stronger than himself)

*Commoner Bully:* Human, Commoner 6th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 30; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +5; Atk: melee: +5 (1d6+2, 20/x2, club), ranged: +3 (1d6+2, 20/x2, 10 ft., club).
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 15 (+2), Dex 10 (+0), Con 14 (+2), Int 9 (–1), Wis 8 (–1), Cha 10 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below)
*Skills:* Craft (any) +4, Intimidate +7, Use ropes +5.
*Feats and Powers:* Improved unarmed strike, Power attack, Skill focus (Intimidate), Toughness.
*Equipment:* Peasant's outfit, club.
*Note:* This villain probably even managed to get a magical potion or two, probably stolen, at DM's discretion.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#43 - *MALTREATED COMMONERS*
*Commoner 1st level*; DMG 3.5

The maltreated commoners (typically the beaten wife, abused children, or exploited servants) have lived most of their life in fear, under the domination of the commoner bully (see above). As such, they were unable to develop any capacity of their own, and so remained poor victims barely able to fend off for themselves (so they are but 1st level for their entire life), toiling and suffering under the rule of their evil master.

Alignment: N (has no real opinion of his own, neither real ethical or unethical tendencies)

*Maltreated Commoner:* Human, Commoner 1st-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 3; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +0, Grap –1; Atk*: melee: –1 (1d6–1, 20/x2, club), ranged: +0 (1d6–1, 20/x2, 10 ft., club).
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 9 (–1), Dex 10 (+0), Con 11 (+0), Int 9 (–1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 9 (–1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below)
*Skills:* Craft (any) +3, Hide +5, Listen +2, Spot +2.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Skill focus (Hide).
*Equipment:* Peasant's outfit.
*Note:* (*) These people never fight, being too feeble or afraid for that; nonetheless, they would use clubs in the extremely rare case where they would be obliged to fight.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Turanil (Oct 6, 2004)

*COMMONLY SOUGHT NPCs*

The following NPCs represent archetypes that PCs will come to deal with, at one point or another. The most commonly encountered professionals are generally the merchant or weaponsmith, when buying equipment, the healer when being wounded with no appropriate cleric in the vicinity, the sentinel in front of the palace's gate, and of course the bartender in the many tavern adventurers will pay a visit to.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#44 - *BARTENDER*
*Commoner 4th level*; DMG 3.5

Bartenders are found in most inns and taverns. They not only serve food and drink to the patrons, but also speak with them, so at times may prove to be a valuable source of local information. 

Alignment: LN, N (neutral opinions)

*Bartender:* Human, Commoner 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 10; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +2, Grap +2; Atk: melee: +3 (1d6, 20/x2, club), ranged: +2 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 ft., light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +2.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 11 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below)
*Skills:* Craft (cooking) +6, Listen +3, Profession (bartender) +6, Knowledge (local) +6.
*Feats and Powers:* Simple weapons proficiency, Skill focus (knowledge - local), Weapon focus (club).
*Equipment:* Simple clothes, club and light crossbow behind the counter.
*Note:* Bartenders only fight to protect their business or their own life.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#45 - *HEALER*
*Expert/Adept 4th level*; Source (PHB, Arcana Unearthed, etc.)

Healers are found in any communities, from small villages in the country to town and cities. The fact is that some people won't get to the priest when ill or wounded, for a variety of reasons (one of which being not of his devout followers); and in some cases there aren't priests around to provide healing. As such, there is always a need for a competent healer who does his job to make a living not as a way to propagate a religion. 

Alignment: NG, CG (typical benevolent character)

*Healer:* Human, Expert 1st-lvl./ Adept 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 14; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +0; Atk: melee: +0 (1d4–1, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +1 (1d4–1, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +6. 
*Abilities:* Str 9 (–1), Dex 10 (+0), Con 11 (+0), Int 11 (+0), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below)
*Skills:* Craft (medicines) +5, Diplomacy +4, Heal +11, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Profession (healer) +7, Sense motive +5.
*Feats and Powers:* Brew potion, Great fortitude, Skill focus (heal). 
*Spell:* (Adept 13th-lvl.; Spells per day: 3 /3): _0-lvl._: Cure minor wound (x2), Purify food and drink. _1st-lvl._: Cure light wounds (x2), Sleep.
*Equipment:* Peasant's outfit, dagger, medicine bag.
*Note:* Healers use their Sleep spell to defend themselves when need be, but before all to help them keep their patients quiet when curing them. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#46 - *MERCHANT*
*Expert 4th level*; DMG 3.5

This is your typical merchant that the PCs will come to at one time or another, to buy some equipment. This merchant is often an artisan with a few employees, who sell his own production, rather than a trader who travel to distant places, to buy goods that he will sell once back home.

Alignment: LN (typical, well integrated citizen)

*Merchant:* Human, Expert 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 14; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +3; Atk: melee: +3 (1d6, 19-20/x2, shortsword), ranged: +3 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 ft., light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +6.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 13 (+1), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 14 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Appraise +8, Bluff +9, Craft (any) +8, Diplomacy +11, Handle animal +4, Knowledge (local) +8, Listen +2, Profession (merchant) +10, Sense motive +9, and Spot +3.
*Feats and Powers:* Iron will, Negotiator, Skill focus (profession - merchant).
*Equipment:* Good clothing, shortsword, light crossbow.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#47 - *SENTINEL*
*Warrior 4th level*; DMG 3.5

Sentinels are men at arms whose job consist in guarding a place from attack and intrusion. As such, they typically spend their time standing still in front of a gate or slowly pacing a castle's walls, watching out for potential threats. Hence, even if they keep training with weapons, sentinels still have less military practice than typical soldiers or mercenaries (i.e.: of the fighter class, and focused on combat feats). Sentinels are nonetheless often chosen among relatively experienced militiamen, and thus could stand their ground in combat.

Alignment: Any, but usually LN.

*Sentinel:* Human, Warrior 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 16 (touch 11, flat-footed 15); Hit-points: 26; Initiative: +0; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB +4, Grap +6; Atk: melee: +6 (1d10+2, 20/x3, halberd), ranged: +5 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 ft., light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 12 (+1), Con 13 (+1), Int 9 (–1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 9 (–1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below)
*Skills:* Listen +7, Intimidate +3, Ride +3, Spot +7.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Skill focus (listen and spot).
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothes, chainmail, halberd, light crossbow.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#48 - *WEAPONSMITH*
*Expert/Warrior 4th level*; DMG 3.5

This is your typical weaponsmith that the PCs will come to at one time or another, to buy weapons or get their armor repaired. This artisan is both a craftsman and merchant, not only skilled in his actual craft, but also in dealing with customers, bargaining and all. Manufacturing weapons and armors has them being somewhat proficient in their use, even if they aren't combatants.

Alignment: LN (typical, well integrated citizen)

*Weaponsmith:* Human, Expert 3rd-lvl/ Warrior 1st-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 12 (touch 10, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 26; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +5; Atk: melee: +5 (1d6+2, 19-20/x2, shortsword), ranged: +3 (1d4+2, 20/x2, 20 ft., light hammer).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +3.
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 10 (+0), Con 14 (+2), Int 13 (+1), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Appraise +7, Concentration +5, Craft (armorsmithing) +10, Craft (blacksmithing) +7, Craft (weaponsmithing) +7, Diplomacy +7, Handle animal +3, Heal +3, Intimidate +3, Profession (smith) +6, and Spot +6.
*Feats and Powers:* Power attack, Skill focus (craft - weaponsmithing), Toughness.
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, leather armor (in fact a work apron), hammer, shortsword.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Turanil (Oct 6, 2004)

*LESSER COMMONERS*

Here are a few commoners of lesser ambitions and experience (i.e.: of lesser levels). 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#49 - *BARMAID (GENERIC)*
*Commoner 2nd level*; DMG 3.5

This is a common barmaid found in most inns and taverns. She does her job well, knows how to be charming with the customers, and sometimes also knows a bit of rumors about the neighborhood.

Alignment: Any, but typically LN or N (basic bland citizen).

*Barmaid:* Human, Commoner 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 11 (touch 11, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 5; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +1; Atk: melee: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger*), ranged: +2 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger*).
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +3, Will –1.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 12 (+1), Con 10 (+0), Int 9 (–1), Wis 9 (–1), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Craft (cooking) +5, Diplomacy +3, Knowledge (local) +1.
*Feats and Powers:* Lightning reflexes, Skill focus (craft).
*Equipment:* Clothing, dagger*.
*Note:* (*) the dagger is given just in case, but most of the time barmaids don't fight and don't have weapons.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#50 - *DOMESTIC*
*Commoner 2nd level*; DMG 3.5

Domestics are found in wealthy people's households. For PCs they will often appear more like an annoyance than anything else. That is, they are almost always incompetent, yet always good at giving excuses and telling you how well they performed. Then, they are obsequious and seem to spend their time listening to your conversations from behind the door instead of working.

Alignment: Any, but typically LN or N (basic bland citizen).

*Domestic:* Human, Commoner 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 7; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +1; Atk: melee: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +0.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 12 (+1), Int 9 (–1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 9 (–1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Bluff +3, Diplomacy +1, Listen +7.
*Feats and Powers:* Skill focus (bluff and listen).
*Equipment:* Clothing, dagger.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#51 - *JOURNEYMAN*
*Commoner 3rd level*; DMG 3.5

Journeymen are all manners of craftsmen who make a modest living by plying their trade. Often they are employees to artisans and merchants, at other times they own a modest workshop and sell their production to some merchants. Journeymen rarely have any preoccupation beyond that of supporting their family.

Alignment: Any, but typically LN or N (basic bland citizen).

*Journeyman:* Human, Commoner 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 11 (touch 11, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 8; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +1; Atk: melee: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +2 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 12 (+1), Con 11 (+0), Int 10 (+0), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 10 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Appraise +3, Craft (any) +9, Handle animal +2, Spot +2, Use rope +3. 
*Feats and Powers:* Endurance, Great fortitude, Skill focus (craft).
*Equipment:* Clothing, dagger.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#52 - *SHOPKEEPER*
*Commoner 3rd level*; DMG 3.5

Shopkeepers are all manners of tradesmen and humble peddlers who make a modest living in selling cheap everyday life's goods. Sometimes they are employees to artisans and merchants, while at other times they own a small shop and sell their goods to the neighborhood. Shopkeepers rarely have any preoccupation beyond that of supporting their family.

Alignment: Any, but typically LN or N (basic bland citizen).

*Shopkeeper:* Human, Commoner 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 7; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +1; Atk: melee: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 11 (+0), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Appraise +5, Bluff +6, Diplomacy +5, Knowledge (local) +1, Sense motive +4.
*Feats and Powers:* Negotiator, Skill focus (appraise and bluff).
*Equipment:* Clothing, dagger.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Turanil (Oct 6, 2004)

*BEGGARS*

Beggars and others underprivileged people always pop up at some time or the other in urban adventures. Here are two kind of generic beggars.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#53 - *BEGGAR (VAGRANT)*
*Commoner 2nd level*; DMG 3.5

Vagrants are at the pit-bottom of social hierarchy. They are even lower than vagabonds (see below), as the latter are still able to travel around and do what they can to survive, which is not the case of vagrants. Vagrants stink, suffer, have no hope, and could not have ambitions if they could grasp the concept. Their life is hell, but fortunately tends to be shorter than that of other people. Vagrants are unable to survive on their own, and can't but rely on others' charity. For that reason, they will be found begging in front of benevolent religions' temples, where the followers will give them a copper every now and then, and the clergy help them as they can. 

Alignment: CN, NE, CE (outcasts, often mean spirited and despaired)

*Vagrant:* Human, Commoner 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 5; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +0; Atk: melee: +0 (1d6–1, 20/x2, club), ranged: +1 (1d6–1, 20/x2, club).
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +0, Will –1.
*Abilities:* Str 9 (–1), Dex 10 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 7 (–2), Wis 9 (–1), Cha 7 (–2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below)
*Skills:* Knowledge (local) +0 (2r), Spot +0 (1r).
*Feats and Powers:* Great fortitude, Simple weapons proficiency.
*Equipment:* Ragged and stinky clothing, club.
*Note:* Vagrants beg some copper pieces, and sometimes know a few things about local urban life.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#54 - *BEGGAR (DRUNKARD)*
*Rogue 2nd level*; PHB 3.5

The drunkard is a petty criminal of limited skills who sinks his life in bad wine and other cheap alcohol. As a result he has become a destitute whose only goal in life is to get one more drink. Without friends and despised by all, he nonetheless survives in selling whatever info he may get by, or sometimes perform some insignificant petty job for the thieves' guild or other villains. The drunkard has no dignity, no honor, and no ethic; he is reliable only when suitably scared and at the same time offered the prospect of a drink. Of course, he cannot be asked but something extremely simple, or would nonetheless fail to do anything.

Alignment: CN, NE, CE (outcasts, often mean spirited and despaired)

*Vagabond:* Half-orc, Rogue 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 8; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +3; Atk: melee: +3 (1d6+2, 19-20/x2, shortsword), ranged: +1 (1d4+2, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +0.
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 10 (+0), Con 9 (–1), Int 10 (+0), Wis 7 (–2), Cha 6 (–2).
*Racial Traits:* _Half-orc_: Darkvision 60 ft., orc-blood.
*Skills:* Bluff +3, Gather information +3, Hide +5, Intimidate +3, Knowledge (local) +5, Move silently +5, Search +5, Sleight of hands +5.
*Feats and Powers:* Great fortitude; Evasion, Sneak attack +1d6, Trapfinding.
*Equipment:* Ragged and stinky clothing, shortsword, dagger.
*Note:* When drunk, the character gets a –1 to –4 penalty to all his rolls (according to the degree of his drunkenness).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#55 - *VAGABOND*
*Commoner 4th level*; DMG 3.5

Vagabonds are your typical wandering destitute, a hobo and beggar on the road. However, since life is harder in a fantasy world than in a modern one, the vagabond's life is even more difficult. Hence, only the strongest will survive, which in turns means a slightly higher level than more regular commoners. As wanderers, vagabonds have learned to rely on their own in nature, and supplement this by begging and stealing whatever they can in communities. Vagabonds rarely remain in one place, preferring to wander from one place to another, being most of the time solitary outcasts without ties nor family.

Alignment: CN, NE, CE (outcasts, often mean spirited and despaired)

*Vagabond:* Human, Commoner 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 14; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +2, Grap +2; Atk: melee: +2 (1d6 20/x2, club), ranged: +2 (1d6 20/x2, club).
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 13 (+1), Int 9 (–1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 8 (–1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below)
*Skills:* Hide +5, Sleight of hands +3, Survival +5.
*Feats and Powers:* Great fortitude, Skill focus (hide), Skill focus (survival).
*Equipment:* Ragged and stinky clothing, club.
*Note:* Vagabonds normally survive in getting out of the way of trouble, so will almost never attack powerful looking individuals unless outnumbering them greatly. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Turanil (Oct 7, 2004)

*VERY HIGH LEVEL BASIC NPCs*

A thread I did read in the General Discussion forum enticed me to create very high level NPCs classes, such as 17th level commoners and the like. The fact is, usually I find ludicrous the mere idea of a 17th commoner (the class) for instance (it's more tolerable when it is a 17th level aristocrat or expert though…). Commoners (the class) are basic people of little abilities and few ambitions, and as such in theory shouldn't exceed the 5th or 6th level. In fact, in my campaign, it even goes to the extent that, say, a 3rd level warrior who remains a professional soldier spending his life on battlefields, will eventually not only gain levels, but also upgrade to the fighter class. However, as written the NPC classes authorize up to 20 levels, and as such I tried to find the rationale for how some characters of these classes would reach very high levels.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#56 - *THE ARMS MERCHANT*
*Expert/Warrior/Aristocrat 17th level*; DMG 3.5

The arms merchant is a successful dwarf businessman who made his fortune in manufacturing and selling armors and weapons. As such he is a competent weaponsmith who also developed some fighting skills to help him create better weapons and armors, as well as defend his business. Then, with success came wealth and renown, so the rich dwarf climbed the social ladder and eventually belonged to the nobility. The arms merchant is the kind of guy one would have to deal with, if he was to equip an army with armors and weapons. Needless to say that this dwarf is not just a competent craftsman, but also a shrewd merchant.

Alignment: LN (trustworthy dwarf businessman)

*Arms Merchant:* Dwarf, Expert 7th-lvl/ Warrior 5th-lvl/ Aristocrat 5th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 19 (touch 15, flat-footed 19); Hit-points: 104; Initiative: +0; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB +13/ +8/ +3, Grap +15; Atk: melee: +19/ +14/ +9 (1d6+5, 20/x2, light hammer +3), ranged: +17/ +12/ +7 (1d4+5, 20/x2, 20 ft., light hammer +3).
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +4, Will +11. +2 saves vs. poison and spells / magic 
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 10 (+0), Con 14 (+2), Int 13 (+1), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Dwarf_: Darkvision 60 ft., stonecunning, stability, resistance (see above), +1 combat vs. orcs, +4 AC vs. giants.
*Skills:* Appraise +11 (+13 metal), Bluff +9, Craft (armorsmithing) +13, Craft (blacksmithing) +13, Craft (weaponsmithing) +13, Diplomacy +9, Gather information +7, Handle animal +6, Heal +3, Intimidate +9, Profession (smith) +16, Ride +4, Sense motive +9, and Spot +7.
*Feats and Powers:* Leadership, Negotiator, Persuasive, Power attack, Skill focus (profession - smith), Weapon focus (light hammer).
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, chain shirt +3, light hammer +3, ring +2 AC, ring of mind shielding.
*Note:* The arms merchant is often accompanied by his cohort (a powerful dwarven defender), and has numerous underlings, all of whom are extremely loyal to him (i.e.: leadership feat).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#57 - *THE FABLED BARTENDER*
*Commoner 15th level*; DMG 3.5

There is this much renown inn where adventurers and legendary NPCs are often met. As such, the aging bartender, who has been here for years, has seen many things and lived many incidents that were like minor adventures in themselves. So, the bartender eventually got much experienced, and become a small legend in his own right, despite having done nothing peculiar at all, and remained in his inn for all those years.

Alignment: N (he has seen so many different people, that he now prefers to remain careful about what to believe and how to behave)

*Bartender:* Human, Commoner 15th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 38; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +7/ +2, Grap +9; Atk: melee: +7/ +2 (1d6, 20/x2, club), ranged: +10/ +5 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 ft., light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +7.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 14 (+2), Con 10 (+0), Int 13 (+1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 15 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below)
*Skills:* Craft (cooking) +11, Diplomacy +9, Handle animal +5, Listen +5, Profession (bartender) +12, Knowledge (arcana) +3, Knowledge (geography) +6, Knowledge (local) +10.
*Feats and Powers:* Iron will, Simple weapons proficiency, Skill focus (knowledge - local), Weapon focus (light crossbow), Point blank shot, Precise shot.
*Equipment:* Simple clothes, club and light crossbow behind the counter.
*Note:* The bartender is used to fight with his crossbow from cover (usually behind the bar).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#58 - *THE DEDICATED SENTINEL*
*Warrior 15th level*; DMG 3.5

This now aging half-orc is the most dedicated sentinel to have ever lived. In fact, he had been charmed by his spellcaster employer to become extremely serious about his job, and so this character spent his time training as he could in weapon practice during his watch. Furthermore, his employer summoned creatures everyday and sent them against the sentinel so he would remain on his guard and get further training. As such, the half-orc became an extremely effective sentinel, even if he is not a true soldier or mercenary (i.e.: of the fighter class) trained in actual battlefield combat and warrior war tactics (i.e.: focusing on combat feats).

Alignment: LN (extremely reliable and stubborn sentinel who cannot be bribed). 

*Bodyguard:* Half orc, Warrior 15th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 18 (touch 13, flat-footed 17); Hit-points: 100; Initiative: +1; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB +15/ +10/ +5, Grap +18; Atk: melee: +20/ +15/ +10 (1d10+5, 19-20/x3, halberd +2 keen), melee +19/ +14/ +9 (1d6+4, 19-20/x2, shortsword +1), ranged: +16/ +11/ +6 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 ft., light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +11, Ref +6, Will +6.
*Abilities:* Str 17 (+3), Dex 13 (+1), Con 15 (+2), Int 9 (–1), Wis 8 (–1), Cha 8 (–1).
*Racial Traits:* _Half orc_: Darkvision, orc blood.
*Skills:* Intimidate +1, Listen +8, Spot +8.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Combat expertise, Iron will, Skill focus (listen and spot), Power attack, Cleave.
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothes, chainmail +2, halberd +2 keen, shortsword +1, light crossbow.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#59 - *THE LUCKY VAGABOND*
*Commoner 18th level*; DMG 3.5

This poor old vagabond never had any ambition beyond daily survival. Nonetheless, long ago he per chance found two magical items when some adventurer died and fell from a high wall in front of him. The vagabond just had the great idea to take his belonging then flee, and it's how he came by a ring of sustenance and a stone of good luck. The fact is, these two items greatly helped him survive for a so long time. Then, in the troubled land in which he remained for a so long time, always hiding and moving away from danger, he eventually acquired much experience, even if of a much narrow sort. As such, he became the highest level beggar in the world.

Alignment: CN (a solitary outcast)

*Lucky Vagabond:* Half-elf, Commoner 18th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 81; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +9 /+4, Grap +9; Atk: melee: +9 /+4 (1d6, 20/x2, club), ranged: +9 /+4 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +6, Will +7. Immunity to sleep effects, +2 vs. Enchantment magic.
*Abilities:* 10 (+0), Dex 11 (+0), Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 8 (–1).
*Racial Traits:* _Half-elf_: Low light vision, Immunities (see above), Skill bonuses (counted below), elven blood.
*Skills:* Climb +7, Heal +3, Hide +9, Listen +11, Move silently +4, Profession (beggar) +4, Spot +7, Survival +8.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Great fortitude, Run, Self sufficient, Skill focus (hide, survival), Stealthy.
*Equipment:* Ragged and stinky clothing, club, ring of sustenance, stone of good luck.
*Note:* This character never attacks, only fight when unable to do otherwise, and will try to hide and escape anytime he could be confronted with danger. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#60 - *THE ELDER WISE-WOMAN*
*Expert/Adept 16th level*; Source (PHB, Arcana Unearthed, etc.)

When she was young, the elder wise-woman discovered that she had been gifted with a talent for healing. Then, as she was much caring for others, and living in troubled times, she could but spend her time helping and healing people around. Then, over the years she became a much experienced and respected healer in her own community, and at old age is a renown character in her region.

Alignment: NG (benevolent person willing to help, at least among her own community)

*Elder Wise-woman:* Half-elf, Expert 3rd-lvl./ Adept 13th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 40; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +8 /+3, Grap +7; Atk: melee: +7 /+2 (1d4–1, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +8 /+3 (1d4–1, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +14. Immunity to sleep effects, +2 vs. Enchantment magic.
*Abilities:* Str 8 (–1), Dex 10 (+0), Con 9 (–1), Int 11 (+0), Wis 17 (+3), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Half-elf_: Low light vision, Immunities (see above), Skill bonuses (counted below), elven blood.
*Skills:* Craft (medicines) +12, Diplomacy +9, Heal +20, Knowledge (local) +12, Knowledge (nature) +12, Listen +4, Profession (healer) +12, Sense motive +9, Spot +4.
*Feats and Powers:* Brew potion, Great fortitude, Skill focus (craft, heal, 2 knowledge skills). 
*Spell:* (Adept 13th-lvl.; Spells per day: 3/ 4/ 4/ 3/ 1): _0-lvl._: Cure minor wound (x2), Purify food and drink. _1st-lvl._: Cure light wounds (x3), Sleep. _2nd-lvl._: Cure moderate wounds (x3), Invisibility. _3rd-lvl._: Neutralize poison, Remove disease (x2). _4th-lvl._: Restoration.
*Equipment:* Peasant's outfit, dagger, medicine bag.
*Note:* Healer use their Sleep spell to defend themselves when need be, but before all to help them keep their patients quiet when curing them. Invisibility is kept only as an emergency spell however.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Turanil (Oct 7, 2004)

Guys! I have plans to add many more NPCs: 
- The Circus : acrobats, troubadours, entertainers, etc.
- The Navy: mariners, buccaneers, pirates, captains, etc.
- The Arena: gladiators of all sorts
- The Thieves' Guild: prostitutes, pick-pockets, burglars, racketeers, guild-masters, assassins, etc.
- The Elven Host: elven enchantresses, champions, and others
- The Brigands: low level bandits and their leader

So the most commonly used/encountered NPCs will be found in this compilation. However, there is room for more: there is room for more unique individuals, higher level characters (range 5th to 12th), yet NPCs integrated into a medieval society. That is, any villain generic enough so it could be reused, would be welcome. Also archpriests, high nobles, and the like would be useful. The only thing inappropriate are the typical PC adventurer who doesn't fit within society.

I otherwise hope you find this thread / compilation useful.

Thanks.


----------



## Thanael (Oct 7, 2004)

This thread is phenomenal! Great work Tulanil.
I like all the ideas you listed, esp carnival and thieves guild.
I`ll try to contribute some soon...


----------



## Turanil (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks. Here is the carnival; next time should be either the pirates or the thieves' guild.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*THE CIRCUS*

Not all troubadours and acrobats should be of the bard class. The latter is for exceptional characters, who belong to bardic colleges, or were raised among the elves. In fact, most troubadours and other entertainers are usually of the expert class: their trade requires to be competent in many skills, but magic is not one of them. Otherwise, troubadours and the like will often be found travelling the land in bands, be they gypsies or circuses of some sort.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#61 - *MINSTREL*
*Bard 4th level*; PHB 3.5

The minstrel is a true artist who lives for her music. She most probably belongs to a bardic college and learned her magic as part of its traditions. When belonging to a troupe of troubadours, the minstrel is likely to be the main person around whom the troupe will organize its shows. The minstrel is likely to be the best singer and musician, whose art enthrall the audience rather than just entertain it. 

Alignment: Typically NG, CG (free wandering individualist, and lover of the arts).

*Minstrel:* Half-elf, Bard 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 11 (touch 11, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 14; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +3; Atk: melee: +3 (1d6, 18-20/x2, rapier), ranged: +4 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +6. Immunity to sleep effects, +2 vs. Enchantment magic.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 12 (+1), Con 11 (+0), Int 10 (+0), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 15 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Half-elf_: Low light vision, Immunities (see above), Skill bonuses (counted below), elven blood.
*Skills:* Bluff +6, Concentration +4, Diplomacy +6, Knowledge (history) +4, Listen +6, Perform (music & singing) +12, Profession (artist) +6, Sense motive +6.
*Feats and Powers:* Skill focus (perform); Bardic knowledge (+4), Bardic music (4/day): Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire courage +1, Inspire competence.
*Spell:* (Bard 4th-lvl.; Spells per day: 3/ 3/ 1): Spell known: _0-lvl._: Cure minor wound _1st-lvl._: Cure light wounds, Sleep. _2nd-lvl._: Invisibility.
*Equipment:* Nice outfit, rapier, dagger, fine musical instrument.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#62 - *ACROBAT*
*Expert 4th level*; Unearthed Arcana (Generic Expert variant)

The acrobat is the athletic counterpart of the minstrel, focusing on acrobatics rather than music. As such, an acrobat tumbles, juggles, and performs feats of balance, but usually doesn't know how to sing or play a musical instrument.

Alignment: Typically CG, CN, N (free wandering individualist).

*Acrobat:* Human, Expert 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 18; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +4; Atk: melee: +4 (1d6+1, 20/x2, staff), ranged: +5 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +8, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 13 (+1), Dex 15 (+2), Con 12 (+1), Int 10 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Balance +9, Climb +8, Concentration +8, Jump +13, Perform (juggling) +6, Profession (artist) +3, Ride +9, Tumble +14. 
*Feats and Powers:* Acrobatic, Endurance, Lightning reflexes, Run, Skill focus (jump, tumble).
*Equipment:* Entertainer outfit, staff and dagger (also used in shows).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#63 - *STRONGMAN - TAMER*
*Expert 4th level*; Unearthed Arcana (Generic Expert variant)

The strongman is the guy who performs feats of strength, lifting heavy weights, brawling with spectators, and so on. He is well muscled, and part of his show consists in showing his bulging muscles, and in fact, he usually manages to look stronger than he really is. In addition, the strongman doubles as a tamer who shows some big animal to the spectators. This is usually a single animal, like a bear, as small troupes of troubadours are unlikely to have any more.

Alignment: Typically CG, CN, N (free wandering individualist).

*Strongman-Tamer:* Half orc, Expert 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 11 (touch 11, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 23; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +6; Atk: melee: +6 (1d8+3, 20/x3, warhammer), melee: +4 (1d3+3, non-lethal, 20/x2, whip).
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +0.
*Abilities:* Str 16 (+3), Dex 12 (+1), Con 13 (+1), Int 9 (–1), Wis 8 (–1), Cha 11 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Half-orc_: Darkvision, orc blood.
*Skills:* Balance +5, Concentration +5, Handle animal +10, Heal +3, Intimidate +4, Jump +7, Profession (artist) +3, Use rope +5.
*Feats and Powers:* Endurance, Great fortitude, Skill focus (Handle animal), Toughness, Wild empathy (as druid).
*Equipment:* Entertainer outfit, warhammer and whip (also used in shows).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#64 - *TROUBADOUR*
*Expert 3rd level*; DMG 3.5

The troubadour is the most common sort of acting and singing artist. He is well rounded in many kinds of stage performance, from music to juggling to hand manipulations. Troubadours are not always welcome, usually as a result of bad performance or populace's suspicion (they sometimes have a reputation for being thieves as well as artists), so they have learned to be fleet of foot when need be.

Alignment: Typically CG, CN, N (free wandering individualist).

*Troubadour:* Human, Expert 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 14; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +3; Atk: melee: +3 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +3 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +4.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 12 (+1), Con 10 (+0), Int 10 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 14 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +4, Escape artist +5, Jump +4, Perform (act, music, sing) +7, Profession (artist) +3, Tumble +5, Sleight of hands +5.
*Feats and Powers:* Acrobatic, Agile, Run.
*Equipment:* Entertainer outfit, dagger, musical instrument.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

#65 - *ENTERTAINER*
*Commoner 2nd level*; DMG 3.5

Entertainers are typically found in troubadour troupes and circuses as aids and walk-ons. They may either be young and inexperienced people who learn the trade (and will later evolve into the expert class to become troubadours), or older performers who simply lacks any talent. When they do not belong to a troupe and are left to their own, they generally end up as vagabonds.

Alignment: Typically CG, CN, N (free wandering individualist).

*Entertainer:* Human, Commoner 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 5; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +1; Atk: melee: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +2 (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +0.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 12 (+1), Con 10 (+0), Int 10 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: bonus feat and skills (counted below).
*Skills:* Craft (any) +2, Jump +5, Perform (any) +6, Tumble +6.
*Feats and Powers:* Skill focus (perform, tumble).
*Equipment:* Entertainer outfit, dagger, musical instrument.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## joss66 (Oct 14, 2004)

#66 - *MANHUNTER*
*Urban Ranger 6/ Justicar 3*; Unearthed Arcana/Complete Warrior

The Manhunter is a kind of bounty hunter specialized in finding people and bringing them back alive. 

Alignment : LG or LN

*Manhunter* : UrRan6/Jus3
*Combat * : AC 19 (+1 Dex, +6 Banded Mail, +2 Shield) ; HD 9d10 ; HP 60 ; Init +3 (+3 Dex) ; Spd 30 ft. ; Attack +11/+6 melee, or +10/+5 ranged
*Saves * : Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +3
*Abilities* : Str 15, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 13
*Skills* : Bluff +1.5, Climb +10, Concentration +8, Survival +10, Hide +5, Listen +3, Move silently +8, Profession +10, Search +10, Spot +10, Tumble +5, Gather Information +6 (+2)
*Feats* : Blind-fight, Combat reflexes, Dodge, Improved unarmed strike, [Urban Tracking], Bring'em back alive, nonlethal strike +1d6, street savvy +2, Improved grapple, Crippling Strike
*Spells* : (Ranger Spells Per Day:  2) _1th:_ comprehend languages, detect alignment, message, find secret doors
*Equipment * : Large Steel Shield; Banded Mail; Masterwork Halbred +2; Silver Longsword +1; Longbow; 34 Masterwork Arrows; Masterwork Manacles; Potion of Jump; Scroll of Resistance (Divine magic; lvl 3); Amulet of Natural Armor +1; Cloak of Resistance +1; 2 Vials of Antitoxin


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Oct 19, 2004)

#67 - *ELITE ELVEN CAVALRY*
*Ranger 4*; Source (PHB)

This is an elite elven mounted warrior. It is intended primarily to represent a Valenar elf focused on mounted archery at the middle of his mandatory military service, but can of course be used for any elite elf cavalryman.

Alignment: Valenar usually TN; standard elf usually CG.

*Elven Cavalry* Elven ranger 4.
*Combat:* AC= 17 (touch 14, flat-footed 13); Hit-points: 25; Initiative: +3; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +4, Grap +6, melee: +7 (1d6+2, critical 18-20/x2, masterwork scimitar), ranged: +6/+6 (1d8+1, critical x3, masterwork composite longbow (Str +1)).
*Saves:* Fort 4+1, Ref 4+3, Will 1. +2 against enchantments.
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 17 (+3), Con 12 (+1), Int 10 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 10 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Elf_: Low-light vision, weapon proficiency, immune to _sleep_, +2 vs. enchantments, +2 Spot, Search, Listen, automatically search for secret doors.
*Skills:* Handle Animal +7, Hide +9, Listen +9, Move Silently +9 Ride +10, Spot +9, Survival +7.
*Feats and Powers:* TrackB, Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery, Rapid ShotB, EnduranceB, Animal Companion (war-trained heavy horse), Wild Empathy (+4; +0 with magical beasts), Favored Enemy (humans +2).
*Equipment:* Light clothing, masterwork chain shirt, masterwork scimitar, masterwork light wooden shield, masterwork composite longbow (Str +1), quiver of arrows.
*Note:* Elven cavalry often use hit-and-run tactics; their bonds with their mounts gives them a significant advantage in combat.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Oct 20, 2004)

#68 - *HUMAN WAR-MARINER*
*Unfettered 2*; PHB, Arcana Unearthed

A combat seaman, these stats could represent marines or combat-trained sailors, and of course, PIRATES!

Alignment: Any; pirates usually evil, often chaotic

*Human war-mariner* Human unfettered 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 15 (+2 armor, +2 Dex, +1 class) (touch 13, flat-footed 12, vs. melee 16); Hit-points: 14; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30 ft; BAB +2, Grap +4, melee: +4 (1d6+2, 19-20/x2, cutlass), +0 (1d6+1, x3, boarding axe), ranged: +4 (1d8, 19-20/x2, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort 0+1, Ref 3+2, Will 0
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+X), Dex 15 (+X), Con 13 (+X), Int 10 (+X), Wis 10 (+X), Cha 10 (+X).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat, 1 skill point/level, 4 at 1st.
*Skills:* Climb +9, Profession (seaman) +5, Spot +3, Swim +9, Tumble +6, Use Rope +7
*Feats and Powers:* Two-Weapon Fighting, Athletic, Defensive Stance.
*Equipment:* Sturdy sea clothes, cutlass, heavy crossbow, boarding axe, leather armor
*Note:* This character's armor will often be some equivalent to leather, rather than actual leather armor. I used AU's TWF system, because I like it better. It is +0/-4 rather than -2/-2. A war-mariner who operates a ship's ballistae or catapults would have Profession (siege engineer) +4 rather than Tumble +6.


----------



## Turanil (Oct 30, 2004)

*HILDA & OLGA, THE BARMAIDS SISTERS*

Hilda and Olga were born from a prostitute from different fathers. Both eventually ended as barmaids in one of the PCs' favored inn. However, despite they feel attached to each other, the two sisters are extremely different from each other; in fact they have been nicknamed "the night and the day".

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

#69 - *BARMAID (OLGA)*
*Commoner 5th level*; DMG 3.5

Olga, the half-orc sister, was unfortunately born ugly. Then, as she was also born strong, she was usually held in fear and left alone. She thus grew lonely, and witnessing the suffering and violence around her, yet being spared of it, grew sad yet good hearted. As an adult Olga regrets being held at bay because of her appearance, and thus has become of an abrupt temperament, even if deep in herself, she is nonetheless kind hearted. Hilda is her only family, and thus she is very protective of her, even if she dislikes her evil ways.

Alignment: NG (benign and good hearted behind her gruff behavior and ugliness)

*Olga:* Half-orc, Commoner 5th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 11 (touch 11, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 26; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +2, Grap +5; Atk: melee: +5 (1d6+3, 20/x2, club), ranged: +3 (1d6+3, 20/x2, 20 ft., club).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 16 (+3), Dex 12 (+1), Con 14 (+2), Int 8 (–1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 7 (–2).
*Racial Traits:* _Half-orc_: Darkvision, orc blood.
*Skills:* Climb +5, Craft (cooking) +3, Handle animals +6, Swim +5.
*Feats and Powers:* Great fortitude, Toughness.
*Equipment:* Clothing, club.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

#70 - *BARMAID (HILDA)*
*Rogue 3rd level*; PHB 3.5

Hilda, the half-elf sister, was born beautiful, and because of this and living in a violent environment, she was unfortunately abused during her childhood. As a result, she grew mean and evil, bent on taking her revenge on many men as she can. Hilda is no fool however, and will always take great care to not do anything that would put her in danger, using devious schemes and trickery if need be. With her clever lies and charming, she indeed has led many men to kill each others. Olga is the only person she trusts and cares for, even if outwardly she keeps taunting her at every opportunity.

Alignment: NE (vicious and hateful behind her charming behavior and prettiness)

*Hilda:* Half-elf, Rogue 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 12 (touch 12, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 11; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +2, Grap +1; Atk: melee: +1 (1d4–1, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +4 (1d4–1, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +1. Immunity to sleep effects, +2 vs. Enchantment magic.
*Abilities:* Str 8 (–1), Dex 14 (+2), Con 10 (+0), Int 10 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 16 (+3).
*Racial Traits:* _Half-elf_: Low light vision, Immunities (see above), Skill bonuses (counted below), elven blood.
*Skills:* Bluff +11, Craft (cooking) +2, Diplomacy +9, Gather information +7, Knowledge (local) +4, Listen +6, Profession (prostitute) +2, Sense motive +6, Sleight of hands +8, Use rope +8.
*Feats and Powers:* Deft hands, Skill focus (bluff); sneak attack +2d6, Evasion, Trap sense (+1).
*Equipment:* Clothing, dagger.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Connorsrpg (Dec 2, 2004)

Turanil.

This is a GREAT thread.  VERY USEFUL.

I have been following it for some time and am giving it a little bump 

Have long had plans to contribute, but rarely have my books when on net.  I need to copy the template you use and get to work.  I did a series of NPCs for Port Jevid (for and adv from Dungeon).  Some of these would be good here, but again I will need to format them.

Furthermore I have used some of these NPCs already.  Worked great.  It is si handy having several options for commonly met NPCs when in town.  This would have to be one of the most useful threads ever.

Connors


----------



## Connorsrpg (Dec 2, 2004)

#71 - *City Crime Lord (Imlik)*
*Expert10*; Source (DMG & Monte Cook’s Arcana Unearthed.)

This crime lord is the King of the underground, preferably in a port city.  He also has strong connections to a Necromancer secret society and is in charge of all their dealings here.  Imlik is extremely intelligent, crafty and ruthless.  He has a good memory and always speaks calmly and rationally, never admitting to his involvement in any crime; he just suggests accusers go to the city guard (who of course are also in his pockets).  He avoids fights, having so many lackeys to do this for him.  He also squints when talking.   Nearly 50 yrs old, thin and balding, with a hawk nose and craggy features.
  Nefarious activities: Produces poison, has money lending stores, gaming houses, prostitutes, supplies bodies to necromancers and deals in drugs: ‘blue’ (mushroom powder) & agony’ (liquid pain) – Both detailed in Book of Vile Darkness.

Alignment: Any evil

*Imlik:* Human Expert 10th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 17 (touch 13, flat-footed 14); Hit-points: 55; Initiative: +3; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +7 /+2, Grap +6; Atk: melee: +11/ +6 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger +1), melee: +12/ +7 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2, bladeboot +2), ranged: +11 (1d4, 19-20, dagger +1).
*Saves:* Fort +5 (+6 vs poison), Ref +6, Will +9. 
*Abilities:* Str 8 (-1), Dex 17 (+3), Con 14 (+2), Int 15 (+2), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 11 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: 1 Bonus feat, 1 skill point per level, Unbound: extra talent feat at first level.
*Skills:* Balance +9, Craft (poison) +16, Craft (Sculpting) +3, Diplomacy +10 (+14 convincing someone), Disguise +2, Forgery +4, Gaming (Intrigue – card game) +9, Gaming (Old Men’s Bones – pick up sticks) +4, Gather Information +14, Hide +5, Jump +4, Knowledge (Business) +16, Knowledge (Religion) +13, Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Open Lock +4, Sleight of Hand +13, Spot +2, Swim +11.
*Feats and Powers:* Born Leader [talent], Expertise, Poison Immunity (spider venom), Skill Focus (Craft (Poison)), Spy [House Regional feat grants +2 Disguise, Forgery & G.I], Weapon Finesse (factored into attacks above).
*Equipment:* Fine clothing, 15gp, 25sp, golden ring with personal seal (hand with silver and gold coin on it), dagger +1 (hidden in small of back), blade boot +2 (FRCS p95), antitoxin, neck collar/protector (SS) & buff coat (treat as leather armor) +2 w SR13, silver hip flask with potion of bulls strength.  (Of course he has access to much more than this [especially poisons], but does not carry around anything that could have him arrested)
*Note:* Natural leader feat from MCAU – added in to skills, also has extra feat due to being unbound.


I hope this guy is OK.  I actually generated him using random generator and then 'back-built' his skills etc to suit the guy I had in mind, which involved switching several skills (hoping I haven't mixed which were class and which were not due to experts 'choosing' 10 class skills)


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Dec 3, 2004)

#72 - *Brigand Scout*
*Rgr 2*; Source (PHB)

The merchant's wagon was rolling along the track just fine until he came to the fallen log. It must have been toppled by the previous night's storm. Well, it would be a few minutes' work for him and his guard to clear it off the road. Or so he had hoped. An unnatural "bird call" alerted him to the danger, but it was already too late. A dozen men, clad in lincoln green and armed with bows appeared, marching forward out of the bushes. "If I'm lucky," the merchant thought, "they'll only take my money and my goods."

Bandit leaders can't afford to be too picky about whom they recruit and lawless young men both ready to kill their fellows for money and able to hide within eyesight of the road without being seen are not too common. Far better to have only a single scout or two hide by the road and alert their companions who are out of sight when the quarry is within reach.

Alignment: usually NE or CE (the brigand scout survives through murder and robbery) Possibly CG or even LG if you seek to emulate the Robin Hood legends.

*Bandit scout* Male Human Ranger 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 15 (touch 13, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 9; Initiative: +3; Speed: 30ft; BAB +2, Grap +3, melee: +3 (1d8+1, /x3, battle axe), ranged: +5 or +3/+3 (1d8, /x3, longbow).
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 13 (+1), Dex 16 (+3), Con 12 (+1), Int 10 (+0), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 9 (-1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat, +1 skill point/level.
*Skills:* Climb +3, Hide +10, Knowledge: Nature +2, Listen +7, Move Silently +10, Search +5, Spot +7, Survival +5 (+7 tracking).
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Rapid Shot (b), Stealthy, Track; Favored Enemy: Animals [+2].
*Equipment:* Leather armor, longbow, 20 arrows, battle axe, dagger, 2 days' rations, winter blanket, wineskin, 1 pp, 2 gp, 5 sp, 3cp.

*Notes:* the bandit scout is also a very good poacher and it is likely being caught poaching that led to his becoming a bandit.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Dec 3, 2004)

#73 - *Brigand*
*Com 1/War 1*; Source (PHB, DMG)

A lot of brigands don't start out that way. At least this brigand didn't. He was born to a respectable family of (relatively) poor farmers. He wasn't the oldest son, but the his older brother was conscripted by the Duke when several of the the neighboring towns raised the Bundschuh standard in revolt. Though the Duke was victorious, his older brother never came back. Ordinarily, that would have made him his father's heir. But his father was unhappy with his lazy ways and the company he kept. His father declared the youngest brother his heir. That didn't sit well with the soon-to-be-brigand, who took to doing even less work on the farm and to drinking long hours with his friends (the ones of whom his father didn't approve). So, when one of them proposed leaving the life of working in the fields and toiling for their landlords and going to the Greenwood to join the brigand gang, sharing a common purse and spending the money they stole on ale and whores, he joined up.

Alignment: usually NE or CE, etc. Though, if you want to emulate the Robin Hood legends, he could even be lawful good (with a slightly different backstory).

*Brigand* Human Com 1/War 1.
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13); Hit-points: 8; Initiative: +5; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +2, melee: +2 (1d8+1 morning star), ranged: +2 (1d8, /x3, longbow).
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +3, Will -1.
*Abilities:* Str 13 (+1), Dex 12 (+1), Con 10 (+0), Int 11 (+0), Wis 8 (-1), Cha 11 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus Feat, +1 skill point/level.
*Skills:* Climb +2, Handle Animal +2, Listen +3, Profession: Farmer +1, Spot +3, Survival +0
*Feats and Powers:* Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes.
*Equipment:* leather armor, morning star, dagger, longbow, 20 arrows, coin purse (1 gp, 7 sp, 3cp), hip flask of whiskey.

*Note:* Despite this character's 2 HD, I would still treat him as being CR 1/2 (call it an ad-hoc adjustment if you insist on a formal justification). Everything except his HD and some largely combat-irrelevant skills are the same as a normal War 1.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Dec 3, 2004)

#74 - *Veteran Brigand*
*Ranger 3/Rog 2*; Source (PHB, Complete Warrior)

Some brigands have been in the game a fair amount of time or were experienced hunters and warriors before turning to banditry. The veteran brigand is just such a character. He will form the backbone of a group of brigands and could even lead a small group of brigands that's a suitable encounter for a low-level party.

Alignment: usually NE or CE. (He makes his living by waylaying and murdering travelers).

*Entry's name:* Human Rgr 3/Rog 2
*Combat:* AC= 17 (touch 13, flat-footed 14); Hit-points: 35; Initiative: +3; Speed: 30ft,; BAB +4, Grap +6, melee: +7 (1d8+2, 19-20, longsword), ranged: +9 or +7/+7 (1d8+2, /x3, composite longbow).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +9, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 16 (+3), Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus Feat, bonus skill points, favored class: any.
*Skills:* Climb +7 5r, Craft (bowyer/fletcher) +8 8r, Hide +11 8r, Jump +7 5r,  Listen +8 8r, Move Silently +11 8r, Search +8 8r, Spot +8 8r, Survival +3 3r (+5 tracking), Tumble +10 5r.
[/B]Feats and Powers:[/B] Endurance (b), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot (b), Track (b), Weapon Focus: Longbow; Evasion, Favored Enemy: Dwarves [+2], Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding, Wild Empathy +4.
*Equipment:* Masterwork studded leather armor, masterwork buckler, mighty [+2] composite longbow, 20 masterwork cold iron arrows, silvered dagger, masterwork longsword, potion of cure moderate wounds, potion of cure light wounds, potion of invisibility, coin pouch (3pp, 5gp, 1sp, 7cp), waterskin, bedroll, backpack, bowyer's tools, 2 days' rations.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Dec 3, 2004)

Turanil, I really like what you did with Hilda and Olga. Some common characters with personality are nice and offering two different takes  on the barmaid type is nifty too.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Dec 3, 2004)

Taking a break from my brigand band to bring you a different take on high level NPC classes inspired by a thread on D&D demographics from a while back.

#75 - *Toothless Joe, high level commoner*
*Com 12*; Source (PHB, DMG)

Go into enough towns, and sooner or later you'll meet a tough customer--someone who has made it on his own and has overcome great hardships in order to do so but is quite content to simply live an ordinary life. That guy is toothless Joe. When he was fourteen, he was guarding his family's cattle when a griffon swooped out of the sky and attacked them. He didn't take kindly to that. (Though it might have been wiser to leave it alone). The next day, his family found him. They had to sew his intestines back into his stomach before they could take him to the priest, but he was alive. Later, when the orcs attacked Abbotsford and burned half the town to the ground killing his wife, Toothless Joe survived, married a young girl from a nearby village and rebuilt his farm as well as the local temple of Pholtus with his own hands. Later, when the wolves invaded from the Gamboge, Toothless Joe defended his herd with a spear. When the blinding sickness struck the vicinity of Ogburg and killed his second wife, Toothless Joe lived through it. When the hippogriffs migrated north from the Flinty Hills, Toothless Joe fought them off. When the dwarves drove the hobgoblins out of the mountains, they learned better than to raid Toothless Joe's farm. And when they kidnapped the womenfolk from a some of the outlying farms, Toothless Joe was on the posse that hunted them down. (His armor and weapon were his share of the loot from that battle). Toothless Joe has never been much interested in civic life. He's never been the militia captain, the village gorman, or anything else. He's just a survivor. He's outlived two wives and is growing old with the third. Now, his children and granchildren are scattered throughout the southern reaches of the Prelacy of Ogburg, and Toothless Joe is still alive and kicking.

Alignment: It could be any, but in this case, it's LN

*Toothless Joe, high level commoner* Human Commoner 12.
*Combat:* AC= 17 (touch 12, flat-footed 16); Hit-points: 49; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30 ft; BAB +6/+1, Grap +8, melee: +11/+6 (1d8+5, x3, spear), ranged: +8 (1d8, 19-20, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +8.
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 12 (+1), Con 13 (+1), Int 13 (+1), Wis 15 (+2), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus Feat, Bonus skill points, favored class: any.
*Skills:* Craft: carpenter +8 5r, Craft: mason +2 1r, Diplomacy +5, Knowledge: architecture and Engineering +3 2rcc, Heal +6 2rcc, Listen +8 6r, Profession: Farmer +11 9r, Spot +8 6r, Sense Motive +9 5r cc.
*Feats and Powers:* Die Hard, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Negotiator, Weapon Focus: Spear.
*Equipment:* +2 studded leather armor, +1 ring of protection, +2 spear, light crossbow, 20 masterwork cold iron bolts, healer's kit, masterwork carpenter's tools, silver holy symbol of Pholtus, potion of cure light wounds, potion of cure moderate wounds, potion of remove disease, house, farm, lands, heavy horse, riding horse, riding saddle, saddlebags, and quite a few cattle.

*Note:* Toothless Joe isn't a warrior and doesn't go out of his way to fight, but he's not afraid to fight for his family, lands, or possessions either. It's likely he doesn't realize the worth of the spear and armor he took from the body of the hobgoblin shaman or he would probably have sold them to improve his herds. He knows the value of the ring, but it was a present from one of his daughters from his first marriage who married a wealthy merchant.


----------



## Ry (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh, man - you guys are great.  I'll see if I can contribute anything in the next few days (if the thread's still open).  One day, though, I'd love to see (and contribute to) 100 Spellcasters, because man, I think they're definitely the most difficult to come up with on the fly.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Dec 8, 2004)

#76 - *Decoy*
*Commoner2*; Source (DMG & Monte Cook’s Arcana Unearthed.)

This guy is a decoy for an important person.  He is modelled on the crime lord Imlik I posted earlier, but with adjusted appearance could easily be a decoy for any important NPC.  His job is not to fight, just deceive.  Once he is found out he simply surrenders.

Alignment: Any neutral or evil

*Decoy:* Human Commoner 2nd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 12, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 5; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +1; Atk: melee: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, dagger), ranged: +3 (1d4, 19-20, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +3. 
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 14 (+2), Con 11 (+0), Int 12 (+1), Wis 16 (+3), Cha 9 (-1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: 1 Bonus feat, 1 skill point per level, has truename: extra talent feat at first level.
*Skills:* Bluff +3, Craft (Carpentry) +5,  Disguise +6, Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +2, Spot +8, Swim +5.
*Feats and Powers:* Sensitive [talent] – can sense magic within 5ft 50%, Skill Focus (Bluff), Skill Focus (Disguise).
*Equipment:* 25sp, golden ring (looks similar to Imlik’s personal seal, but does not have exact design), hidden dagger, antitoxin, neck protector (SS) & buff coat (treat as leather armor)
*Note:* Languages Spoken:  Common & 2 others same as their master.  Obviously appears the same as their master.  May have had surgical or magic enhancements.  In any case it is likely a low level spell has been cast to mask his appearance.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Dec 10, 2004)

I have never really been able to picture or fathom a high level commoner.  i was always of the opinion they would become and expert...or something.

Toothless Joe has made me see the light.  he is the perfect...well, commoner.

Thanks Elder-basilisk for this awakening.  Great addition.

I also agree with rycanada: we need more spellcasters.  they are by far the hardest to come up with on the fly or do you intend to make that a whole other thread  

Turanil, these threads are definately the most useful out there.

If requesting I would like more townsfolk.  Shop keepers, traders, bar tenders etc.  I know they are boring, BUT PCs intereact with them regularly.

I will try and add more myself, but my dnd and internet are in 2 diff places 

Connors


----------



## Turanil (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for all of your contributions!! I must admit that I didn't work on this thread much for about two months now. In any case, feel free to add anything you want, except typical adventurers. More commoners are great, more spellcasters are welcome (I don't intend a specific thread for them), more high level characters, anything.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Dec 19, 2004)

#77 - *Wizard for Hire*
*Wizard 11*; Source (PHB, Complete Arcane)

A wizard for hire is a high level wizard who has attained a degree of power and influence. He may be a ranking member in a wizard's guild, the advisor of a local ruler, or a reclusive sage. Whatever he is, however, knowledge and magic are his stock in trade. Not magic items--he can make some, like any other wizard, but doesn't make a business of that. Not the kind of spells that require risk either. Fireballing groups of orcish raiders isn't his cup of tea either. Instead, he does divinations and answers questions. Like any good wizard, however, he had it drilled into his head that he always ought to be prepared for an assault by those jealous or afraid of his power.

He probably lives in a tower patrolled by bound guardians and warded against entry with Arcane Lock and alarm spells. He may have an apprentice to answer the door and do drudge work or, if he's the more amicable sort, he may have some servants and keep a social calendar. None of that prevents him from taking proper precautions though.

Alignment: Any.

*Entry's name:* Human Wizard, 11th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 16 (touch 12, flat-footed 15); Hit-points: 34; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30; BAB +5, Grap +5, melee: +6 (1d6, quarterstaff), ranged: +7 (1d4, 19-20, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +10.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 13 (+1), Con 10 (+0), Int 18 (20) (+5), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 14 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus Feat and Skill Points, favored class: any.
*Skills:* Concentration: +8 (+12 to cast defensively or while pinned) 8r, Craft: Alchemy +15 10r, Craft: Glassblowing +9 4r, Decipher Script +10 5r, Diplomacy +6 0r, Knowledge: Arcana +19 14r, Knowledge: Dungeoneering +10 5r, Knowledge: Local +10 5r, Knowledge: History +15 10r, Knowledge: Nature +10 5r,  Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty: +10 5r, Knowledge: The Planes +19 14r, Sense Motive +3 0r, Spellcraft +21 14r Use Magic Device +5 (+7 for scrolls) 1r cc.
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness (familiar), Combat Casting, Cooperative Casting, Craft Wondrous Item, Extend Spell, Negotiator, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll (b), Spell Penetration.
*Equipment:* Rat familiar, masterwork quarterstaff, masterwork cold iron dagger, +1 ring of protection, +2 headband of intellect, +2 cloak of resistance, Amulet proof against detection and location, Heward's Handy Haversack, Wand of Magic Missiles (clvl 7, 21 charges), Wand of Light (clvl 1, 42 charges), Pearl of Power I, Research Library, Alchemical Lab, Spellbook, Scrolls: Identify x2, Shield, Fox's Cunning, Locate Object, Comprehend Languages x3, Analyze Dweomer, Cure Light Wounds x5 (divine), Divine Favor x5 (divine), Lesser Restoration x3 (divine), Shield of Faith x2 (divine).

*Spells Prepared* 4+1/6+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/3+1/2+1; Base DC 15+spell level (Divination Specialist, Illusion Banned)

0--Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Open Slot, Read Magic; 1st--Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Magic Missile, Identify, Open Slot, Unseen Servant; 2nd--Detect Thoughts, Extended Mage Armor, Fox's Cunning, Open Slot, Scorching Ray; 3rd--Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Lightning Bolt, Magic Circle Against Evil, Open Slot, Suggestion,Tongues, 4th--Detect Scrying, Dimensional Anchor, Fear, Open Slot, Scrying; 5th--Guards and Wards, Open Slot, Quickened Magic Missile, Sending; 6th--Analyze Dweomer, Legend Lore, Quickened Scorching Ray

*Spellbook*
0--All non-illusion PHB spells
1--Alarm, Cause Fear, Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Feather Fall, Identify, Lesser Fire Orb, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, True Strike, Unseen Servant; 2--Arcane Lock, Detect Thoughts, Eagle's Splendor, False Life, Fox's Cunning, Glitterdust, Locate Object, Owl's Wisdom, Resist Energy, See Invisibility, Scorching Ray; 3--Arcane Sight, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Daylight, Dispel Magic, Gaseous Form, Heroism, Lightning Bolt, Magic Circle Against Chaos, Magic Circle Against Evil, Magic Circle Against Law, Suggestion, Tongues; 4--Arcane Eye, Bestow Curse, Charm Monster, Detect Scrying, Dimensional Anchor, Fear, Locate Creature, Remove Curse, Scrying; 5--Baleful Polymorph, Break Enchantment, Contact Other Plane, Dismissal, Guards and Wards, Prying Eyes, Sending, Teleport; 6--Analyze Dweomer, Contingency, Geas, Legend Lore, Planar Binding

*Note:* This character can be adapted to a specialist in any field of study by swapping the knowledge skill with Knowledge: planes. At the moment, he's set up as a kind of knowledge broker and summoner. He will generally use guards and wards on his lair and keeps his extended mage armor and detect scrying up all day as well. His contingency currently casts an appropriate resist energy on him if he is ever in a position ot take damage from acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic energy.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Jan 8, 2005)

#78 - *Gypsy Swordmaster*
*Swashbuckler 3/Hexblade 7*; Source (PHB, Complete Warrior)

Tall, dark, and dangerous. That's how people describe him. The gypsy swordsman is attractive and compelling. He makes a lot of enemies and is too wild and dangerous to have friends outside of his family. He does, however, appeal to the wild and romantic side of women and may be a symbol for the cruelty and unpredicatability of passion. That he is a master swordsman who has mastered the art of curses is the only reason he has survived so many jealous husbands, angry lovers, and vengeful fathers.

Alignment: N, CN, or CE
*Gypsy Swordmaster:* Male Human Swashbuckler 3/Hexblade 7
*Combat:* AC= 23 (touch 15, flat-footed 19) [+4 dex, +6 armor, +2 shield, +1 deflection]; Hit-points: 84 (10d10+20); Initiative: +4; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +10 /+5, Grap +11, melee: +16/ +11 (1d6+5, 15-20, rapier), ranged: +15/+10 (1d4+3, 19-20, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +9, Will +7. +3 against spells and spell-like effects.
*Abilities:* Str 13 (+1), Dex 18 (+4), Con 15 (+2), Int 14 (+2), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 17 (+3).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat, bonus skill points, favored class: any
*Skills:* Balance +11 6r, Bluff +19 13r, Concentration +9 7r, Diplomacy +16 6r, Escape artist +9 6r, Intimidate +15 7r, Knowledge: Arcana +7 5r, Move Silently +6 0r, Perform: Oratory (poetry) +9 3r cc, Ride +11 7r, Sense motive +6 6r, Spellcraft +6 2r, Tumble +9 6r
*Feats and Powers:* Arcane Resistance (+3), Combat Expertise, Grace +1, Greater Hexblade's Curse 2/day, Improved Critical: Rapier, Improved Disarm, Improved Trip, Insightful Strike (+2), Mettle, Quickdraw, Spell Focus: Enchantment, Summon Familiar, Weapon Finesse (b),
*Equipment:* courtier's outfit, disguise kit, +2 rapier, +2 chain shirt, +1 ring of protection, ring of mind shielding, +1 buckler, +1 cloak of resistance, circlet of persuasion, potion of cure serious wounds, potion of lesser restoration, philter of love, light warhorse, black cat familiar, 20 pp, 13 gp, 29sp, 3cp.

*Spells Per Day* 1st: 2 (DC 13+spell level)
*Spells Known* 1st: Cause Fear, Charm Person, Phantom Threat

_Grace_ (EX) A swashbuckler gets a +1 competence bonus to reflex saves at 2nd level. A swashbuckler loses this bonus when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
_Insightful Strike_ (EX) At 3rd level, a swashbuckler becomes able to place her finesse attacks where they dela greater damage. She applies her Intelligence bonus (if any) as a bonus on damage rolls (in addition to any Strength bonus she may have) with any light weapon, as well as any other weapon that can be used with Weapon Finesse, such as a rapier, whip, or spiked chain. Targets immune to sneak attacks or critical hits are immune to the swashbuckler's insightful strike. A swashbuckler cannot use this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying amedium or heavy load.
_Hexblade's Curse (greater)_ (SU) Twice per day, the gypsy swordmaster may unleash a curse upon a foe. The target must be visible to the hexblade and within 60 feet. The target of a greater hexblade's curse takes a -4 penalty on attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls for 1 hour thereafter. A successful will save (DC 16) negates the effect. Any effect that removes or dispels a curse eliminates the effect of a hexblade's curse.
_Arcane Resistance_ (SU) At 2nd level, a hexblade gainsa bonus equal to his Charisma bonus (minimum +1) on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
_Mettle_ (EX) At 3rd level and higher, a hexblade who makes a successful Will or Fortitude save against an attack that normally would have a lesser effect on a successful save (such as any spell with a saving throw entry of Will half or Fortitude partial), he instead completely negates the effect. An unconsious or sleeping Hexblade does not gain the beneift of Mettle.
_Familiar_ Treat the Hexblade as a sorceror of three levels lower for determining the familiar's powers and abilities.

*Note:* A hexblade can cast hexblade spells while wearing light armor without any arcane spell failure chance.

*Note on combat challenge:* Though I haven't playtested this character and his stats are incredible compared to a normal NPC, I expect that he would actually be equivalent to a CR 9 or so in straight-up combat. Such is the fate of s fighter-type who tries to use finesse without having some kind of sneak attack ability to increase his damage. A good 10th level NPC fighter would probably deal upwards of 1d10+8 (before power attack damage) with a +2 bastard sword and have an AC of 25 or 26 with the same kind of defensive equipment--and that's with standard array stats. With the kind of stats this character has, such a fighter would be very deadly. Alas, the hexblade is a stylish rake, but just doesn't have what it takes to compete on the same level as a fullplate and shield wielding warrior. But he's a cool NPC for your game none-the-less.


----------



## Lord Morte (Jan 24, 2005)

#79 - *Country Sheriff*
*Warrior 3/Fighter 1*; Source PHB, Complete Warrior 

Theobald Swift is a powerfully built man who has loyally served his lord for many years now, either of the field of battle or by safe-guarding the lifes and property of the people in his shire. When he first accepted the position, he was honoured by his lord with a fine sword and was also given a wand of healing magic by the local church, so that he would be able to heal those victims left near-death by bandit raids and the like.

Alignment: LG, could be any L

*Country Sheriff:* Human Warrior 3/Fighter 1
*Combat:* AC= 19 (touch 12, flat-footed 17) [+5 armour, +2  shield, +2 Dex]; Hit-points: 30 [3d8+1d10+12]; Initiative: +2; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB +4, Grap +6, melee: +7 (d8+2, 19-20, longsword), ranged: +6 (d8+2, x3, composite longbow).
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +2. 
*Abilities:* Str 15 (+2), Dex 14 (+2), Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 10 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat at first level, extra skill points.
*Skills:* Intimidate +7, Spot +3, Survival +4, Use Magic Device +4.
*Feats and Powers:* Combat Reflexes, Improved Initiative, Improved Toughness, Track.
*Equipment:* Masterwork long sword, composite longbow, 20 arrows, chain mail, heavy wooden shield, badge of authority, _wand of cure moderate wounds_,  _potion of cure moderate wounds_. 
*Note:* The number of charges remaining on the wand is entirely dependant of the DM's whim. More importantly, the sheriff will only use the wand on unconcious character (-1 or lower hp) unless a considerable price in gold or trade is paid.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Feb 12, 2005)

#80 - *Noble Sponsor*
*Patrician 7*; Source (PHB, DMG, Player's Guide to Arcanis)

Sooner or later, the PCs will encounter a noble--not a former warrior or a border warlord, but a skilled politician who can act as a sponsor, informer, and broker, or an untouchable enemy. That NPC is the noble sponsor. In time, he may become known as the PCs' sponsor (in which case, he would provide information, aid, lodging, plot hooks, and possibly might find or broker magic item sales for the PCs)  or he may be the man behind the PCs' rivals.

Alignment: LN, LE, LG, or N

*Noble Sponsor:* Human Patrician 7th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 11 (touch 11, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 29; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30; BAB +3, Grap +3, melee: +4 (1d6+1, 18-20, rapier), ranged: +4 (1d8, 19-20, light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 13 (+1), Con 12 (+1), Int 16 (+3), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 14 (16 w/cloak +3).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skill points.
*Skills:* Appraise +8 (5r), Bluff +15 (10r), Diplomacy +20 (8r), Gather Information +10 (5r),  Intimidate +17 (10r), Knowledge: Geography +8 (5r), Knowledge: History +8 (5r), Knowledge: Local +8 (5r), Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty +8 (5r), Profession: Merchant +11 (5r), Ride +2, Sense Motive +18 (10r), Speak Language (3r)

*Feats and Powers:* Gentry (b) [+1 Diplomacy and Ride and they are class skills, character is hereditary nobility], Honeyed Tongue [+2 Bluff, Intimidate], Leadership (b), Negotiator, Skill Focus (Profession: Merchant), Skill Focus (Sense Motive); Educated, Estate, Eyese and Ears (x2), Skilled, Coordinate +2, Allowance, Strength of Nobility, Voice of Authority
*Languages* Common +5 others. In Greyhawk, a Nyrondese Noble Sponsor might speak Common, Old Oeridian, Elven, Gnomish, Flan, and Dwarven.
*Equipment:* Noble's outfit, +2 cloak of charisma, ring of mind shielding, +1 ornate rapier, masterwork silver filagreed dagger.

_Allowance_ Starting at 4th level, the Patrician gains a monetary allowance from his family (or business/estates in this case) to help him make the appropriate impression on others. Each adventure, the character receives his charisma bonus modifier times his Patrician level times 10 gold pieces to spend on lifestyle, bribes, and anything else that might increase his standard of living.

As an NPC, it means that the noble sponsor always has 210gp to throw around on things like healing the PCs (if allied with them) or hiring a bard to slander them (if opposed to them). Since NPCs don't go on adventures, it may reset every time the PCs meet the noble sponsor or every adventure as seems appropriate.

_Eyes and Ears_ The Patrician may select a city or province that he has visited in which to establish a netweor of contacts. Within the selected city or province, the Patrician gains a +2 circumstance bonus on Bluff, Gather Information, and Diplomacy skill checks. These bonuses stack with those providedby the Estate class ability. Furthermore, the Patrician may call in favors from his contacts. They may include gaining important information or documetns quickly, gaining temporary legal authority, gaining the loan of equpiment or troops, etc. Calling in a favor requires a charisma check to see if the character has the political clout necessary to gain the avor, and this check can be modified by prior contact with the person granting the favor. The DC is based upon the complexity, danger, and cost of the favor. A DC of 10 is required for simple tasks and inexpensive aid (<50gp), a DC of 25 would be used for dangerous complex, or illegal actions, or for expensive aid (>200gp). DCs over 30 would repreent potentially treasonous actions and extremely expensive aid. 

_Coordinate_ Patricians are skilled at organizing large or small groups into workforces with a common purpose. When able to give direction regarding a task, or when able to lend physical support to another, the Patrician can provide a circumstance bonus through the Aid Other action. This bonus is in addition to the usual Aid other bonus and may not be used in combat. The noble sponsor's bonus is currently at +2

_Educated_ Patricians have time to study the intricacies of any subject that they wish to study in depth. Any time a Patrician selects the Skill Focus feat and chooses any skill that is a Patrician class skill, he receives a +6 bonus to that skill instead of the normal +3 bonus from that feat. This bonus only applies if the character's Patrician level is his highest class level.

_Estate_  Every noble has an estate. The Patrician gains a +1 circumstance bonus on all Gather Information skill checks within his home city or province. For an NPC like the Noble Sponsor, the free luxury upkeep benefits are unnecessary, but suffice it to say that he has a palatial estate from which to plot against the PCs or to invite them to.

_Strength of Nobility_ A patrician projects a presence which others find difficult to oppose. In combat, if the Patrician has not attacked or prepared to attack, then anyone seeking to harm the Patrician must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) to do so. Anyone who fails this save cannot cause physical harm to the Patrician for that round. The Will save may be attempted every round to overcome the presence of the Patrician, and once overcome, nor further Will save is needed. In social situations, anyone seeking to verbally assault or abuse the Patrician must also make the Will save or be forced into silence for 1 minute per Patrician level (7 minutes). The Patrician must be present and visible during this interaction for this ability to function.

_Skilled_ The Patrician may select a single new skill to become a class skill at 2nd and 6th level. The Noble Sponsor has not taken ranks in any but could select Use Magic Device and Spellcraft, both of which he would find quite useful.

_Voice of Authority_ A Patrician can call upon his power of oration to influence the mood of groups of people from small gatherins to large mobs. The number of people that may be directly influenced is equal to the Patrician's class level, but this does not preclude him from trying to influence key members of even larger groups. If used on a group that is too large for him to affect every single member, the Patrician may choose those he wishes to influence. Everyone targetted by this speech must make a Will save (DC 16). Failure means that they have been influenced by the speech as per the _suggestion_ spell cast at the Patrician's class level. This ability may not be used once combat has been initiated and the target must be able to see, hear, and understand the Patrician for one full round for this ability to function.

#81 - *Bodyguard Cohort*
*Rogue 3/Fighter 2*; Source (PHB, Player's Guide to Arcanis)

The Noble Sponsor is not completely dependent upon the law and his status to defend him. He also has a bodyguard. Depending upon the setting, culture, and Noble Sponsor he might be a cousin, dedicated hireling, or a favored slave.

Alignment: Any, but likely the same as his Noble Sponsor

*Bodyguard cohort:* Human Rogue/Fighter 5th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 20 (touch 13, flat-footed 18); Hit-points: 37; Initiative: +6; Speed: 30 ft; BAB +4, Grap +7, melee: +9 (1d8+4, 19-20, longsword), ranged: +6 (1d6+3, 20, javalin).
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +4. 
*Abilities:* Str 16 (+3), Dex 14 (+2), Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 9 (-1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus Feat and Skills.
*Skills:* Appraise +1 (1r), Diplomacy +1, Disable Device +3 (1r), Gather Information +9 (8r), Intimidate +4 5r, Jump +2 (1r), Knowledge: Local +5 (5r), Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty +1 (1rcc), Listen +10 (8r), Open Locks +6 (2r), Ride +6 (4r), Search +4 (4r), Sense Motive +8 (8r), Spot +10 (8r), Tumble +4 (3r)
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Quickdraw, Weapon Focus: Longsword; Evasion, Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding.
*Equipment:* +1 chain shirt, +1 buckler, +1 ring of protection, +1 cloak of resistance, +1 longsword, silver spiked gauntlet, cold iron spiked gauntlet, 4 cold iron javalins, masterwork dagger, masterwork thieves' tools, heavy crossbow and 10 masterwork bolts, potion of cure moderate wounds, potion of cure light wounds, potion of lesser restoration, outfit with the Noble Sponsor's livery, commoner's garb, explorer's garb.

The Cohort bodyguard is the Noble Sponsor's cohort. He is the Noble Sponsor's trusted right hand man and can aid at gathering information or be dispatched for simple acts of sabotage (like rigging a saddle girth to fail halfway through a hunt).


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Feb 13, 2005)

#82 - *Advanced Scout*
*Scout 3*; Source (PHB, Complete Adventurer)

This scout could be a highwaywoman, a scout for a military force, or a simple hunter who lacks a ranger's mystical connection with nature.

Alignment: N

*Entry's name:* Human Scout, 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 18 (touch 13, flat-footed 18); Hit-points: 21; Initiative: +4; Speed: 40 ft; BAB +2, Grap +4, melee: +5 (1d6+2, x3, hand axe), ranged: +6 (1d6+3, x3, shortbow).
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +1. 
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 16 (+3), Con 12 (+1), Int 13 (+1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 8 (-1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus Feat and Skill Points.
*Skills:* Climb +7 6r, Jump +11 6r, Knowledge: Dungeoneering +2 1r, Hide +8 6r, Knowledge: Nature +6 5r, Listen +6 6r, Move Silently +8 6r, Spot +6 6r, Search +6 5r, Survival +6 (+8 when tracking) 6r, Tumble +5 1r
*Feats and Powers:* Dodge, Mobility, Track; Battle Fortitude +1, Fast Movement +10 ft., Skirmish (+1d6, +1 AC), Trackless Step, Trapfinding, Uncanny Dodge.

*Equipment:* +1 mighty [+2] composite shortbow, 20 arrows, 10 silver arrows, 10 cold iron arrows, masterwork handaxe, dagger, masterwork chain shirt, masterwork buckler, potion of cure light wounds, 

_Skirmish_ (Ex) A scout relies on mobility to deal extra damage and improve her defense. She deals an extra 1d6 points of damage on all attacks she makes during any round in which she moves at least 10 feet. The extra damage applies only to attacks taken during the scout's turn and only against living creatures that have a discernable anatomy. It can be applied to ranged attacks, but only within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, a scout gains a +1 competence bonus to armor class during any round in which she moves at least 10 feet. The bonus applies as soon as the scout has moved 10 feet, and lasts unitl the start of her next turn.

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or carrying a medium or heavy load.

_Battle Fortitude_ At 2nd level, a scout gains a +1 competence bonus on Fortitude saves and initiative checks. A scout loses this bonus when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.

_Trackless Step_ A scout cannot be tracked in natural surroundings. See the druid class feature.

_Trapfinding_ As the rogue ability of the same name.

_Uncanny Dodge_ As the barbarian ability of the same name.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Feb 13, 2005)

#83 - *Elite Scout*
*Scout 4/Fighter 2*; Source (PHB, Complete Adventurer, Complete Warrior)

This scout could be a highwaywoman, a scout for a military force, or a simple hunter who lacks a ranger's mystical connection with nature. This version is more advanced than the 3rd level version and is more suitable as a single combatant against a party of PCs.

Alignment: N

*Entry's name:* Human Scout/Fighter, 6th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 18 (touch 13, flat-footed 18); Hit-points: 41; Initiative: +4; Speed: 40 ft; BAB +5, Grap +7, melee: +9 (2d4+4, 19-20, Falchion), ranged: +9 (1d6+3, x3, shortbow).
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +1. 
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 17 (+3), Con 12 (+1), Int 13 (+1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 8 (-1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus Feat and Skill Points.
*Skills:* Climb +7 6r, Jump +15 10r, Knowledge: Dungeoneering +2 1r, Hide +11 9r, Knowledge: Nature +6 5r, Listen +8 8r, Move Silently +8 6r, Ride +7 4r, Spot +8 8r, Search +6 5r, Survival +8 (+10 when tracking) 8r, Tumble +5 1r
*Feats and Powers:* Dodge, Elusive Target, Mobility, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Track, Weapon Focus: Falchion; Battle Fortitude +1, Fast Movement +10 ft., Skirmish (+1d6, +1 AC), Trackless Step, Trapfinding, Uncanny Dodge.

*Equipment:* +1 mighty [+2] composite shortbow, 20 arrows, 10 silver arrows, 10 cold iron arrows, +1 falchion, masterwork handaxe, dagger, +1 chain shirt, potion of cure serious wounds, 2 potions of cure light wounds, 

_Skirmish_ (Ex) A scout relies on mobility to deal extra damage and improve her defense. She deals an extra 1d6 points of damage on all attacks she makes during any round in which she moves at least 10 feet. The extra damage applies only to attacks taken during the scout's turn and only against living creatures that have a discernable anatomy. It can be applied to ranged attacks, but only within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, a scout gains a +1 competence bonus to armor class during any round in which she moves at least 10 feet. The bonus applies as soon as the scout has moved 10 feet, and lasts unitl the start of her next turn.

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or carrying a medium or heavy load.

_Battle Fortitude_ At 2nd level, a scout gains a +1 competence bonus on Fortitude saves and initiative checks. A scout loses this bonus when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.

_Trackless Step_ A scout cannot be tracked in natural surroundings. See the druid class feature.

_Trapfinding_ As the rogue ability of the same name.

_Uncanny Dodge_ As the barbarian ability of the same name.

*Notes* This elite scout will take advantage of the synergy between spring attack, elusive target, and skirmish to avoid ever standing around to get hit by a full attack or placing himself where a PC has a clear line of sight, while at the same time gaining his extra damage and AC from Skirmish and possibly causing PCs to attack each other with Elusive Target.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Feb 16, 2005)

#84 - *Hobgoblin Slaver*
*Rogue 4/Ranger 3/Justicar 2*; Source (PHB, Complete Warrior, Player's Guide to Arcanis)

The hobgoblin slaver is not merely a merchant. He is also a raider, travelling the lands in order to secure slaves to sell. Nor does the hobgoblin slaver simply prey upon the weak and defenseless. Orphans, widows, and drunk fools are, of course, his targets from time to time, but he prefers harder prey. Skilled warriors who will provide good sport in the gladiatorial pits. In the world of Arcanis, he exists at the edges of Coryani society, selling the unfortunate, unpopular, and foreign to the slave masters of Grand Coryan and Sicaris. He would not be above selling to the Canceri, had they gladiatorial pits.

Alignment: LE

*Entry's name:* Hobgoblin Rogue/Ranger/Justicar level 9th level
*Combat:* AC= 23 (touch 15, flat-footed 23); Hit-points: 72; Initiative: +4; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +8 /+3, Grap +14, melee: +13/ +8 (1d6+3, 19-20, shortsword), or +11/+6 (1d6+3, 19-20 shortsword) and +11 (1d6+1, x2 sap); ranged: +13/ +8 (1d6+2, x3, composite shortbow).
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +12, Will +8.
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 18 (+4), Con 16 (+3), Int 13 (+1), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 11 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Hobgoblin_: Darkvision 60 ft., +2 dex, +2 con (in stats above), +4 move silently
*Skills:* Appraise +2 1r, Bluff +7 7r, Craft: Alchemy +2 1r, Diplomacy +9 7r, Disguise +2 2r, Gather Information +8 5r, Heal +6 5r, Hide +12 9r, Intimidate +7 5r,  Jump +2 1r, Knowledge: Local +3 2r, Listen +10 9r, Move Silently +16 9r, Search +5 5r, Sense Motive +2 1r, Sleight of Hand +10 7r, Spot +10 9r, Survival +10 (+12 tracking) 9r
*Feats and Powers:* Combat Expertise, Endurance (b), Exotic Armor Proficiency: Lorica Segmentata, Track (b), Improved Grapple (b), Skill Focus: Gather Info, Two Weapon Fighting (b), Weapon Finesse; Bring 'em back alive, Crippling Strike, Favored Enemy: Human +2, nonlethal strike +1d6, Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Trap Sense +1, Uncanny Dodge, Wild Empathy +3
*Equipment:* +2 cloak of resistance, +2 Lorica Segmentata, +1 ring of protection, 2 greater masterwork shortswords, masterwork mighty [+2] composite shortbow,  masterwork sap, potion of cure serious wounds, potion of bull's strength 2 potions of cure light wounds, healer's kit, disguise kit, 2 vials of sleep poison (ingested, fort DC 15, initial 1 min unconsciousness, secondary 1 hour unconsciousness), 4 masterwork manacles with average locks, 1 masterwork manacle with amazing lock, heavy warhorse with military saddle, 50' silk rope.

Bring 'em back alive: A justicar does not suffer the usual -4 penalty for dealing non-lethal damage with a melee weapon (other than a sap or unarmed strike).

Nonlethal Strike: A justicar gains an extra 1d6 points of damage whenever using the bring 'em back alive ability under conditions that would allow for a sneak attack.

Crippling strike: A justicar deals 1 point of strength damage each time he uses his non-lethal strike ability.

*Note:* "Arcanis," "Coryan", etc are not open gaming content and should be edited out of the pdf version.

Equipment Rules from Player's Guide to Arcanis:
Lorica Segmentata is medium exotic armor with an armor bonus of +5, a max dex of +4, and an armor check penalty of -3, and that does not reduce movement (as is usual for medium armor). Without the exotic amor proficiency, it has an armor check penalty of -5 and allows only a 20' move.

Greater Masterwork armor gains +1 hardness, +5 hit points, and has -2 armor check penalty vis a vis a normal suit of armor

Greater Masterwork melee weapons gain a non-magical +1 enhancement bonus to hit and damage, +1 hardness, and +5 hit points.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey! Thanks to your contributions. I am glad this thread is not entirely dead and forgotten. In fact, I intend to begin the compiled document soon (needs time and courage), to make it available to the community. This will be "version 1" and will also include the d20 Modern stat-blocks. Further stat-blocks could be contributed then, and will be added in subsequent versions 2, version 3, etc.

Anyway, here is another NPC:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

#85 - *HOBGOBLIN COWARDLY OFFICER*
*Fighter/Rogue 6*; PHB 3.5

This unusual character is a petty officer in a hobgoblin army. Unlike other hobgoblin soldiers who rise in the military hierarchy in being effective and fearless warriors, this one is a cunning manipulative coward who climbed the ranks in hiding behind his men and making them die on his behalf. This is the type of character who will harass the PCs, always fleeing just before they could harm him, and coming back later with new soldiers (of whom he doesn't care if they die because of his own failings…). 

Alignment: CE (liar, whiner, bully, coward, cunning, and manipulative)

*Hobgoblin Petty Officer:* Hobgoblin; Fighter 1st-lvl. / Rogue 5th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 19 (touch 16, flat-footed 15); Hit-points: 40; Initiative: +7; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +4, Grap +6, melee: +7 (1d8+2, 19-20/x2, MW longsword), ranged: +7 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 ft., light crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +2.
*Abilities:* Str 14 (+2), Dex 16 (+3), Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 11 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Hobgoblin_: Darkvision 60 ft., Bonus to Move silently checks (counted below).
*Skills:* Bluff +5, Escape artist +8, Hide +8, Intimidate +9, Listen +6, Move silently +12, Ride +8, Sense motive +4, and Spot +6.
*Feats and Powers:* Dodge, Improved initiative, Mobility, Run. Sneak attack (+3d6), Evasion, Uncanny dodge, Trap-finding, Trap sense (+1).
*Equipment:* Studded leather +2, MW longsword, light crossbow.
*Note:* Only goes into melee when he is certain to win easily, otherwise will flee at the first opportunity, pretending going to seek reinforcements.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Mar 6, 2005)

#86 - *Wereboar blacksmith*
*Exp 3*; Source (PHB, DMG, Monster Manual)

The blacksmith has a dirty secret (or maybe he doesn't even know). At night, when the moon is full, he tears off his clothes, runs outside, wallows in the mire, and eats trash thrown out onto the street--well, that's what he would do if he didn't take precautions... that and trample or gore anyone who annoyed him or got in his way during his nocturnal rampage.

Despite this curse, however, the blacksmith manages to be one of the more influential men in the community. He is a skilled wrestler and generally wins the yearly contests in wrestling on Saint Ceril's day. He is also a shrewd businessman and, since he became a master craftsman last year, is thought to be the most eligable bachelor in his small town. He'll need every bit of his charm, however, when his bride discovers the sty he keeps in the basement in order to keep his affliction secret.

If his history becomes known, the lycanthropy is the result of an old family curse that is said to have originated when his great great grandfather stole the grain offering from the temple of the moon goddess. Since he had defiled her altar in order to satisfy his appetite, she cursed him and his progeny to wear the form that suited his actions every month when the moon is full.

Alignment: N

*Wereboar blacksmith--Human form* Human Expert 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 10, flat-footed 14); Hit-points: 59; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30; BAB +4, Grap +10, melee: +6 (1d4+2, fist), or +7 (1d8+3, x3, spear), ranged: +5 (1d10, 19-20, heavy crossbow).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +7. 
*Abilities:* Str 15 (+2), Dex 11 (+0), Con 13 (+1), Int 12 (+1), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 14 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus skills, bonus feat.
*Skills:* Bluff +6 5r, Craft: Armorer +9 6r, Craft: Weaponsmith +9 6r, Diplomacy +12 6r, Intimidate +9 5r,  Knowledge: Local +3 2r, Knowledge: metalurgy +6 5r, Listen +3 0r, Profession: Blacksmith +10 6r, Sense Motive +7 6r, Speak Language: 1 extra language, Spot +3 0r
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness (b). Improved Grapple, Improved Unarmed Strike, Iron Will (b), Skill Focus: Profession Blacksmith; Alternate form, boar empathy, ferocity, low-light vision, scent
*Equipment:* sturdy clothing, dagger, masterwork artisan's tools (for weapons and armor), potion of cure light wounds, masterwork spear, masterwork chain shirt, heavy crossbow, ten masterwork bolts.

*Wereboar blacksmith--Boar form* Human Expert 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 18 (touch 10, flat-footed 18); Hit-points: 59; Initiative: +0; Speed: 40; BAB +4, Grap +10, melee: +8 (1d8+6, gore).
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +7. 
*Abilities:* Str 19 (+4), Dex 11 (+0), Con 21 (+5), Int 12 (+1), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 14 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus skills, bonus feat.
*Skills:* Bluff +6 5r, Craft: Armorer +9 6r, Craft: Weaponsmith +9 6r, Diplomacy +12 6r, Intimidate +9 5r,  Knowledge: Local +3 2r, Knowledge: metalurgy +6 5r, Listen +3 0r, Profession: Blacksmith +10 6r, Sense Motive +7 6r, Speak Language: 1 extra language, Spot +3 0r
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness (b). Improved Grapple, Improved Unarmed Strike, Iron Will (b), Skill Focus: Profession Blacksmith; Alternate form, boar empathy, ferocity, low-light vision, scent, DR 10/silver, curse of lycanthropy

*Wereboar blacksmith--Hybrid form* Human Expert 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 18 (touch 10, flat-footed 18); Hit-points: 59; Initiative: +0; Speed: 40; BAB +4, Grap +10, melee: +9 (1d8+6, spear) and +3 (1d8+2 gore), or +8 (1d4+4 x2, claws) and +3 (1d8+2 gore).
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +7. 
*Abilities:* Str 19 (+4), Dex 11 (+0), Con 21 (+5), Int 12 (+1), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 14 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus skills, bonus feat.
*Skills:* Bluff +6 5r, Craft: Armorer +9 6r, Craft: Weaponsmith +9 6r, Diplomacy +12 6r, Intimidate +9 5r,  Knowledge: Local +3 2r, Knowledge: metalurgy +6 5r, Listen +3 0r, Profession: Blacksmith +10 6r, Sense Motive +7 6r, Speak Language: 1 extra language, Spot +3 0r
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness (b). Improved Grapple, Improved Unarmed Strike, Iron Will (b), Skill Focus: Profession Blacksmith; Alternate form, boar empathy, ferocity, low-light vision, scent, DR 10/silver, curse of lycanthropy

*Note* The wereboar blacksmith is statted as a natural lycanthrope. He could easily be modified to an afflicted lycanthrope: just reduce his alternate forms' DR to 5/silver and replace his intimidate ranks with control shape (if he's been afflicted for a long time; otherwise, he wouldn't have any).


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Mar 21, 2005)

#87 - *Dervish Champion*
*Fighter 4/Ranger 1/Dervish 7*; Source (PHB, Complete Warrior)

The war leader of an obscure desert sect of religious enthusiasts. The most dangerous swordsman of the desert. The gods' appointed hand of judgement bringing death to the decadent. A guide and rescuer of weary pilgrims amid the trackless wastes. All of these descriptions and more have been applied to the Dervish. In your campaign, he could occupy any or all of these roles.

Alignment: It could be any, but in this case it is N

*Dervish Champion* Human Dervish 12th level.
*Combat:* AC= 23 (touch 17, flat-footed 20) [+6 chain shirt, +2 dervish, +3 dex, +1 natural, +1 deflection]; Hit-points: 99; Initiative: +5; Speed: 40; BAB +12/+7/+2, Grap +16, melee: +18/+13/+8 (1d6+7+1d6 fire, 15-20 scimitar, weapon used), or  +16/+11/+6 melee (1d6+7 +1d6 fire, 15-20 scimitar) and +16/+11 melee (1d6+5 15-20 scimitar), or ranged: +16/+11/+6 (1d6+5, /x3, composite shortbow).
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +11, Will +8
*Abilities:* Str 16 (+3) [18 (+4)], Dex 17 (+3), Con 14 (+2), Int 13(+1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 15 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat and skills.
*Skills:* Intimidate +4 2r, Jump +11 8r, Listen +15 15r, Perform (dance) +17 3 r cc & 12 r, Survival +8 8r, Tumble +17 3rcc & 10r
*Feats and Powers:* Combat Expertise, Dodge, Elusive Target, Improved Critical: Scimitar, Improved Two Weapon Fighting Mobility, Spring Attack, Track, Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus: Scimitar, Weapon Specialization: Scimitar; AC Bonus +2, Dance of Death, Dervish Dance 4/day, Elaborate Parry, Fast Movement +10 ft, Favored Enemy: elves +2, Improved Reaction, Movement Mastery, Slashing Blades, Wild Empathy +3
[/B]Equipment:[/B] +1 flaming Scimitar, +1 scimitar, dagger, +2 chain shirt, +1 amulet of natural armor, +1 ring of protection, gauntlets of ogre power, 2 potions of cure light wounds, 2 potions of cure serious wounds, potion of lesser restoration, +2 cloak of resistance, masterwork mighty [+3] composite shortbow, 20 arrows, net, bola.

*AC Bonus (Ex)*: A dervish gains this bonus to Armor Class as long as she is wearing no armor or light armor and not carrying a shield. This bonus to AC applies even against touch attacks or when the dervish is flat-footed. She loses this bonus when she is immobilized or helpless, when she wears any armor heavier than light, when she carries a shield, or when she carries a medium or heavy load.
*Dervish Dance (Ex):* A dervish can become a whireling dancer of death a certain number of times per day. While in this dervish dance, she can take a full attack action (for melee attacks only) and still move up to her speed. However, the dervish must move a minimum of 5 feet between each attack when using this ability, and she cannot return to a square she just exited (though she may return to that square later during her full attack). The dervish is subject to attacks of opportunity while dancing but may tumble normally as part of her move. A dervish prevented from completing her move is also prevented from finishing her full attack.
	If a dervish wields a slashing weapon while in a dervish dance, she gains a bonus on her attack and damage rolls. This bonus is +1 at 1st level and it increases by an extra +1 at every odd-numbered level thereafter.
	A dervish may only perform a dervish dance while wielding a slashing weapon (she may use a double weapon, or multiple weapons, only if both ends of the weapon or all weapons are of the slashing type). She cannot perform a dervish dance in any armor heavier than light or if she is using a shield. While dancing, a dervish cannot use skills or abilities that involve concentration or require her to remain still such as Move Silently, Hide, or Search. A dervish with the bardic music ability can, however, sing while she dances, and a dervish can use the Combat Expertise feat while in a dance. A dervish cannot perform a dervish dance while under the effect of a rage or frenzy ability.
	A dervish can perform a dervish dance only once per encounter. A dervish dance lasts 1 round for every two ranks of Perform (dance) that the character has. At the end of a dervish dance, the character becomes fatigued for the duration of the encounter (unless she is a 9th level dervish, at which point, this limitation no longer applies.
*Movement Mastery (Ex):* A dervish is so certain of her movements that she is unaffected by adverse conditions. When making a Jump, Perform (dance), or Tumble check, she may take 10 even if stress and distraction would normally prevent her from doing so.
*Slashing Blades:* A dervish treats the scimitar as a light weapon (rather than a one-handed weapon) for all purposes, including fighting with two weapons.
Dance of Death: At 4th level, a dervish gains the benefit of the Cleave feat while performing a dervish dance, even if she does not meet the prerequisites for the feat. She does not have to move 5 feet before making the extra attack granted by this ability.
*Improved Reaction (Ex):* When she attains 6th level, a dervish gains a +2 bonus on initiative rolls.
*Elaborate Parry (Ex):* When she attains 7th level, a dervish gains an extra +4 bonus to Armor Class when she chooses to fight defensively or use all-out defense in melee combat.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Mar 21, 2005)

#88 - *Noble Duellist*
*Fighter/Aristocrat 12*; Source (PHB, DMG)

When his cousin accused him of usurping his father's inheritance, he challenged him to a duel and killed him to avenge the insult. When his peasants rose in rebellion against his exorbitant taxation, he stood in the gates of his manor and slew all who approached. Afterwards, he had the leaders of the rebellion drawn and quartered in the town square as an example of what happens to traitors.

The noble duellist is well suited to the role of a villain in the campaign. He could be a major villain, a minor villain who is an ally of an evil king or count, an untouchable villain whose position and martial skill enables him to avoid answering for his crimes, or even a cruel and disreputable ally whose assistance is vital to the PCs but whose reputation and methods make them uncomfortable.

Alignment: LE

*Entry's name:* Human Fighter 8/Aristocrat 4.
*Combat:* AC= 24 (touch 13, flat-footed 23); Hit-points: 86; Initiative: +1; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB +11/+6/+1, Grap +15, melee: +18/+13/+8 (1d10+9 +1d6 fire, +2d6 vs. chaotic, 17-20, heavy flail), ranged: +13 (1d4+5, 19-20, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +6, Will +11.
*Abilities:* Str 18 (+4), Dex 12 (+1), Con 12 (+1), Int 13 (+1), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat, skill points..
*Skills:* Appraise +8 7r, Bluff +10 7r, Diplomacy +12 7r, Handle Animal +6 5r, Intimidate +20 15r, Ride +17 15r, Sense Motive +16 12.5r (11 cc points, 7 class points)
*Feats and Powers:* Combat Expertise, Greater Weapon Focus: Heavy Flail, Improved Critical: Heavy Flail, Improved Trip, Iron Will, Mounted Combat, Ride By Attack, Spirited Charge, Skill Focus: Sense Motive, Weapon Focus: Heavy Flail, Weapon Specialization: Heavy Flail.
*Equipment:* Heavy Warhorse with military saddle, +1 axiomatic shock heavy flail, Ring of Mind Shielding, signet ring, +3 called fullplate of light fortification, +2 ring of protection, +2 cloak of resistance, +1 dagger, Noble’s outfit.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Mar 23, 2005)

#89 - *The Good Ruler*
*Paladin 12*; Source (PHB, Complete Adventurer, Complete Arcane, Complete Warrior, Living Greyhawk Journal)

Every nation has its own legend of its good ruler whether it is King Arthur, Richard the Lionhearted (in the Robin Hood stories), Queen Elizabeth, King Wenceslaus, or Chalemagne. The Good Ruler, fills that role. He need not be a king--he could well be a relatively low ranking vassal, but he is the ruler of his domain and he rules it well. He is insightful and just. He is bold in battle and skilled in the games of politics--for he can sense hidden motives and makes friends well though he does not lie and that sometimes hinders him.

As a ruler, however, he sometimes finds his ability to do good hindered. Too many seek alms at his door and many who need them most do not. Those who he sees are the influential and the depraved--those who seek judgements in his court or on whom his court must pass judgement. In order to escape, for a time, from these responsibilities, he periodically covers his fine cloak with mud, dons the garb of a wandering friar, and, in that disguise travels throughout his lands, healing the sick and giving aid to the needy. He is skilled enough that, even without his armor and armed only with a humble traveller's staff, he is well able fend off any common robbers or brigands who might beset him--or who he might see besetting others.

He might interact with PCs as their patron, ally, deus ex machina--his wandering friar disguise is quite appropriate for this, though, at the head of his household guards, he would also be the proverbial cavalry--or even as a rival or adversary. (Chaotic or evil PCs could easily earn his wrath, but it is also possible that lawful or good PCs could come into conflict with him if they are seeking to protect a lawbreaker, to preserve an evil item (especially if they're trying to keep it a secret), or using questionable means in the pursuit of their ends).

Alignment: LG

*The Good Ruler--full battle harness:* Human Paladin 12th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 26 (touch 12, flat-footed 25); Hit-points: 123; Initiative: +1; Speed: 20; BAB +12/+7/+2, Grap +16, melee: +17/+12/+7 (1d6+5+1d6 shock, 15-20, +1 keen shocking burst scimitar), ranged: +14/+9/+4 (1d8+5, x3, mighty composite longbow).
*Saves:* Fort +18, Ref +12, Will +14.
*Abilities:* Str 18 (+4), Dex 12 (+1), Con 16 (+3), Int 15 (+2), Wis 16 (+3), Cha 18 (+4) [20 (+5)].
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feats and skills
*Skills:* Diplomacy +24 15r, Handle Animal +10 5r, Knowledge Arcana +3 1r cc, Knowledge: Local +3 1r cc, Knowledge Nobility and Royalty +7 5r, Knowledge Religion +7 5r, Profession Judge +12 9r, Ride +18 15r, Sense Motive +18 15r, Spellcraft +3 1r cc
*Feats and Powers:* Cleave, Divine Might, Extra Smiting, Leadership, Power Attack, St. Cuthbert's Smite (smite evil affects Chaotic creatures as well, +1 smite/day); Aura of Courage, Detect Evil, Divine Grace, Divine Health, Lay on Hands (60hp/day), Remove Disease 3/week, Smite Evil or Chaos 6/day, Summon Mount, Turn Undead 8/day
*Equipment:* Noble's outfit, dagger, +1 lance, +1 keen shocking burst scimitar, masterwork mighty [+4] composite longbow, masterwork halberd, +2 fullplate, +2 heavy steel shield, +2 vest of resistance, +2 cloak of charisma, +1 ring of protection, silversheen, potion of cure serious wounds, potion of lesser restoration, 1st level pearl of power, bejewelled gold holy symbol of St. Cuthbert.

*Spells per day* 2/2/2
Spells prepared:
1st--Bless Weapon, Lesser Restoration
2nd--Divine Insight, Zone of Truth
3rd--Discern Lies, Remove Curse

*The Good Ruler--beggar disguise* Human Paladin 12th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 11 (touch 11, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 123; Initiative: +1; Speed: 20; BAB +12/+7/+2, Grap +16, melee: +16/+11/+6 (1d6+6, x2, quarterstaff), ranged: +13 (1d4+4, 19-20, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +12.
*Abilities:* Str 18 (+4), Dex 12 (+1), Con 16 (+3), Int 15 (+2), Wis 16 (+3), Cha 18 (+4) [20 (+5)].
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feats and skills
*Skills:* Diplomacy +24 15r, Handle Animal +10 5r, Knowledge Arcana +3 1r cc, Knowledge: Local +3 1r cc, Knowledge Nobility and Royalty +7 5r, Knowledge Religion +7 5r, Profession Judge +12 9r, Ride +18 15r, Sense Motive +18 15r, Spellcraft +3 1r cc
*Feats and Powers:* Cleave, Divine Might, Extra Smiting, Leadership, Power Attack, St. Cuthbert's Smite (smite evil affects Chaotic creatures as well, +1 smite/day); Aura of Courage, Detect Evil, Divine Grace, Divine Health, Lay on Hands (60hp/day), Remove Disease 3/week, Smite Evil or Chaos 6/day, Summon Mount, Turn Undead 8/day
*Equipment:* Beggar's outfit, dagger, +2 cloak of charisma, quarterstaff, wooden holy symbol of St. Cuthbert, 1st level pearl of power.

*Spells per day* 2/2/2
Spells prepared:
1st--Cure light wounds, Lesser Restoration
2nd--Lesser Restoration x2
3rd--Remove Blindness/Deafness, Remove Curse

*Wrath--his warhorse* 12th-lvl. paladin mount
*Combat:* AC= 26 (touch 10, flat-footed 24); Hit-points: 85; Initiative: +1; Speed: 60; BAB +7/+2, Grap +16, melee: +12/+12 (1d8+5, x2, hoof) and +6 (1d4+2, x2, bite).
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +8, Will +5.
*Abilities:* Str 21 (+5), Dex 13 (+1), Con 18 (+4), Int 8 (-1), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 6 (-2).
*Racial Traits:* _Horse_
*Skills:*
*Feats and Powers* Augmented Natural Attack: Hoof, Endurance, Run, Weapon Focus: Hoof; Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Share Saving Throws, Improved Speed, Command Creatures of its Kind
*Equipment*Chain shirt barding, military saddle, +1 lance.

#90 - *His Trusted Advisor*
*Rog 3/Wiz 5/Arcane Trickster 2*; Source (Complete Arcane, PHB, DMG)

Every Good Ruler benefits from a right hand man. Someone who can be trusted to know things and to get things done. Someone with extra-ordinary abilities at his disposal. King Arthur had Merlin and Merlin's imprisonment was the beginning of Arthur's woes.

This Good Ruler's right hand man is the man with connections. He has his ear to the ground and he knows what goes on in secret, in high places, and in low. He manages the Good Ruler's estate and handles his finances. And, when danger threatens, he is by the Ruler's side.

Alignment: NG--could also be N

*The Right Hand Man* Human Arcane Trickster 10th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 17 (touch 13, flat-footed 25); Hit-points: 49; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30; BAB +5, Grap +5, melee: +6 (1d6, 18-20, rapier), ranged: +7 by spell.
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +11, Will +11.
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 14 (+2), Con 15 (+2), Int 18 (+4) [20 (+5), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feats and skills
*Skills:* Bluff +6 5r, Decipher Script +12 7r, Diplomacy +5 0r, Disable Device +14 7r, Disguise +6 5r, Escape Artist +9 7r, Gather Information +16 13r, Intimidate +8 5r, Knowledge: Arcana +10 5r, Knowledge: History +10 5r, Knowledge Local +15 10r, Knowledge Nature +10 5r, Listen +7 6r, Open Lock +10 6r, Profession: Merchant +11 10r, Spot +6 5r, Search +11 6r, Sense Motive +6 5r, Spellcraft +14 7r
*Feats and Powers:* Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wondrous Item, Iron Will, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Scribe Scroll, Still Spell; Evasion, Familiar, Ranged Legerdemain 1/day, Sneak Attack +3d6, Trapfinding, Trap Sense +1
*Equipment:* Noble's outfit, dagger, +2 cloak of resistance, +2 headband of Intellect, 1st level pearl of power, 2nd level pearl of power, Rod of Extend Spell, Rod of Silent Spell, bejewelled gold holy symbol of St. Cuthbert, wand of ray of enfeeblement, wand of fire orb, scroll of Evard's Black Tentacles.

*Spells per day* Divination Specialist; Evocation barred 4+1/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1 DC 15+spell level
Spells prepared:
0th--Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Message, Prestidigitation
1st--Alarm, Charm Person, Detect Secret Doors,  Hypnotism, Lesser Cold Orb, Mage Armor
2nd--Alter Self, Detect Thoughts, Invisibility, Knock, See Invisibility
3rd--Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Dispel Magic, Haste, Stilled Detect Thoughts
4th--Anticipate Teleportation, Detect Scrying, Scrying


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Apr 16, 2005)

I never did finish that bandit gang I started. Here's their leader:

#91 - *Bandit Leader*
*Ranger 12*; PHB, Complete Warrior

Violent thugs are a dime a dozen. Violent thugs with the personal magnetism, understanding and power to hold another group of violent thugs together are not. The Bandit leader is exactly that. He is canny enough to pick targets that his crew of bandits can take on and smart enough to lead them to new pastures whenever they make the neighborhood to hot to hold them. He is skilled at woodswork and can find his way to places few would think to look for them and, if things go poorly, he can run away and start a new group of bandits somewhere else. The price on his head is high, but anyone who wants to collect it will have their work cut out for them.

Alignment: Nearly always Evil--and often Chaotic unless you're running a Robin Hood type game.

*Bandit Leader* Half-orc ranger 12th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 23 (touch 15, flat-footed 19) [+6 chain shirt, +2 buckler, +4 dex, +1 deflection]; Hit-points: 75; Initiative: +4; Speed: 30; BAB +12/+7/+2, Grap +16, melee: +17/+12/+6 (1d8+4, x3, +1 battle axe), ranged: +15/+15/+10/+5 (1d10+5 +1d6, 19-20/x3, +1 frost composite greatbow).
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +14, Will +7.
*Abilities:* Str 18 (+4), Dex 18 (+4), Con 12 (+1), Int 11 (+0), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Half-orc_: Darkvision 60 ft., Orc blood
*Skills:* Handle Animal +14 15r, Hide +18 15r, Listen +16 15r, Moves Silently +18 15r, Spot +16 15r, Survival +16 15r
*Feats and Powers:* Endurance (b), Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Greatbow, Improved Critical: Greatbow, Improved Precise Shot (b), Manyshot (b), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot (b), Track (b), Weapon Focus: Greatbow; Animal Companion, Evasion, Favored Enemy: Dwarves +2, Elves +2, Humans +6, Swift Tracker, Wild Empathy +11, Woodland Stride.
*Equipment:* +1 battle axe, +2 chain shirt, +1 buckler, dagger, +1 frost Mighty [+4] composite longbow, 30 normal arrows, 10 silvered arrows, potion of cure moderate wounds, potion of cure serious wounds.

*Spells Prepared* (2/1 base DC 11+spell level): 
1st—Arrow Mind, Entangle; 2nd—Barkskin

*Animal Companion:* Riding dog; medium animal; 
*Combat:*HD 6d8+12; hp 45; Init +3; Spd 40 ft; AC 24 (touch 13, flat-footed 19) [+3 dex, +8 natural, +3 studded leather]; BAB: +4, Grap +8, Atk/Full atk: +9 melee (1d8+6 bite); SA: Trip; SQ: Devotion, Low light vision, scent, evasion, link, share spells; AL N; SV Fort +8, Ref +9, Will +3; Str 18, Dex 17, Con 15, Int s, Wis 12, Chr 6

*Skills and Feats:* Jump +11, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +4, Survival +1; Alertness, Augmented Natural Weapon: Bite, Track, Weapon Focus: bite.

Equipment: Masterwork Studded Leather barding

*Note:* So how does this bandit leader keep his group together without any social skills to speak of? He does it with his favored enemy bonusses. +6 to Bluff, Sense Motive, etc. goes a long way towards keeping a gang of human thugs in line. And, of course, he's one of the best archers in the kingdom and pretty darn scary in melee as well (especially if you're human) so those who don't stay in line, he just kills.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 16, 2005)

#92 - *Fast-draw Duelist*
*Unfettered 7/Streetfighter 3*; PHB, AU/E, Conplete Adventurer

This is an elegant warrior who focuses on ending a fight with a single, blindingly fast quick draw attack.

Alignment: Any.

*Entry's name:* Human Unfettered/Streetfighter 10th level
*Combat:* AC= 21 (+5 armor, +2 Dex, +3 class, +1 deflection) (touch 16, flat-footed 16); Hit-points: 55; Initiative: +8; Speed: 30 ft; BAB +10/+5, Grap +13, melee: +15/+10 (1d10+6, 19-20/x2, _+2 bastard sword_), ranged: +12 (1d4+3, 19-20/x2, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort 5+1, Ref 6+2, Will 3
*Abilities:* Str 16 (+3), Dex 14 (+2), Con 12 (+2), Int 14 (+2), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 8 (-1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus feat, bonus skill points 
*Skills:* Bluff +12, Climb +7, Diplomacy +11, Escape Artist +7, Intimidate +7, Jump +10, Knowledge (local) +10, Knowledge (nobility and courtesy) +7, Sleight of Hand +14, Tumble +17 
*Feats and Powers:* Combat Expertise, Improved Feint, Improved Initiative, Quick Draw, First Strike (1), First Strike (2), First Strike (3), Sneak Attack +2d6, Always Ready +2, Stand Tough 1/day, Parry +2, Parry Ranged +2
*Equipment:* Appropriate clothing, _+2 bastard sword_, 2 concealed daggers (Spot DC 26), _+1 light fortification mithril shirt_, _ring of protection +1_, 3 _potions of cure light wounds_, 61 gp.
*Note:* +5d6 damage vs. flat-footed (first strike+sneak attack).

A duelist of this nature will shy from fights with multiple opponents, and in all cases will prefer formal duels. Depending on his alignment, he may kill those he defeats or let them live. He's pretty fragile, and after the devastating first strike will go full Combat Expertise, feinting every round. He might use a broad-bladed short sword rather than a bastard sword; you only lose a few points of damage (off a 5d6+weapon damage attack), so it's probably worth it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 21, 2005)

#93 - *ESCAPED MURDERER*
*Warrior 2/Expert 1/barbarian 1*; PHB, AU/E

This is a rough, tough, murdering bastich. He escaped from his guards and is making his way towards either safety or revenge.

Alignment: Probably Evil.

*Murderer:* Human warrior/expert/barbarian 4th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 15 (touch 11, flat-footed 14); Hit-points: 31; Initiative: +1; Speed: 40 ft; BAB +3, Grap +6, melee: +6 (1d8+4, x3, axe in two hands), ranged: +4 (1d4+3, 19-20/x2, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +4..
*Abilities:* Str 16 (+3), Dex 13 (+1), Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 12 (+12), Cha 8 (-1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_: Bonus 1 feat, bonus skill points.
*Skills:* Climb +9, Intimidate +6, Jump +9, Listen +3, Spot +3, Survive +6, Swim +6
*Feats and Powers:* Alertness, Skill Focus (Intimidate), First Strike, Rage 1/day, fast movement
*Equipment:* raggedy clothing; axe; battered, stolen armor (scale or equivalent), dagger.
*Note:* This NPC isn't a marvelous fighter, but he can hold his own for a while. He would probably attack a single person if he thought he was being chased, but would flee from a group. He would only rage when cornered, or in a forced fight against multiple opponents.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (May 13, 2005)

#94 - *The Skilled Half-orc Huntsman*
*Ranger 3/ Expert 5*; Source (PHB, DMG)

The expert hunter is past his prime. In his youth, he could match any man for strength and was a deadly shot with a bow. Now, though his son has not yet reached manhood, his strength is failing him and he can no longer draw his old bow fully. Still, he gets by. His wits have grown sharper with age and experience has taught him wisdom. His demeanor is touched with melancholy as he knows that he will not live to see grandchildren and he wonders how to provide the counsel that his son is sure to need.

Alignment: Any neutral--in this case, LN

*Entry's name:* Half-orc Huntsman 8th-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 18 (touch 13, flat-footed 15); Hit-points: 25; Initiative: +3; Speed: 30 ft; BAB +6 /+1, Grap +6, melee: +10/+5 (1d8+2, x2, morning star), ranged: +10/+10/+5 (1d8+2, x3, composite longbow).
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +7.
*Abilities:* Str 15 (+2), Dex 16 (+3), Con 9 (-1), Int 11 (+0), Wis 15 (+2), Cha 11 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Half-orc_: Darkvision 60 ft., orc blood.
*Skills:* Handle Animal +9 9r, Hide +6 4r, Knowledge: Geography +9 9r, Knowledge: Local +11 11r, Knowledge: Nature +5 5r, Listen +9 7r, Move Silently +6 4r, Spot +9 7r, Survival +12 (+14 above ground) 10r
*Feats and Powers:*  Endurance (b), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot (b), Track (b), Weapon Focus: Longbow; Favored Enemy: Animals +2, Wild Empathy +2
*Equipment:* Masterwork battle axe, masterwork chain shirt, masterwork buckler, dagger, Masterwork Mighty [+2] composite longbow, 20 normal arrows, 10 silvered arrows, potion of cure light wounds, wooden holy symbol, dead buck (being carried home for butchery and skinning).


----------



## Connorsrpg (May 30, 2005)

BUMP!
yay!  This thread is still going and it is almost complete.

Excellent work everyone.  I haven't been here for some time.  I lost all of my bookmarks etc and then one day stumbled upon the template for the NPC's in a folder on my PC and decided I had better go looking for this thread again 

So good to see it has continued.  Special kudos to Elder Basilisk and some cool recent entries to John.

Good to also see Turanil revisit his thread and looking forward to seeing this finished and the PDF doc 

Connors


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Jun 3, 2005)

Ditto on the Kudos to John. The escaped murderer is a great npc. He's the kind of NPC who should show up in a game once or twice but you rarely think to put together.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow...I feel loved  Glad you liked him. Next time I get an idea for a cool NPC, I'll post it; with Turanil leaving, it's up to us to complete this thread!


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jun 28, 2005)

I've hung around these boards since just after Eric Noah started his 3rd edition news, before 3e actually appeared, and I have to say this is one of the best threads I've ever seen. I hope it gets finished and formatted into a document of some kind - it really deserves recognition. Great work, folks.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Jul 15, 2005)

What happened to Turanil?
I would still love to see these NPCs go to PDF or somesuch.
What do people think about the new NPC layout in DMGII?  I find it much better and very easy to use.  I wonder if these NPCs get to PDF what format we should use.  I certainly would vote for the DMG II layout - but that may be too much work to do here.
Would love to add some more NPCs, but again, I have internet and dnd stuff in diff places.  Must remember to get this thread finished 
Connors


----------



## Turanil (Jul 15, 2005)

I am still posting on ENworld, but must admit I have lost interest in this thread. Right now it is too much work for me to make a well done PDF with it. As such, if someone wants to do it (or at least make a simple word document), I would okay with that.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Jul 18, 2005)

I'll try to contribute an NPC or two and get this thread finished. I may even take the time to put it together as a Word document (If I wanted, I could then print it as a pdf using one of the free pdf creator files I got on the net, but I don't know that doing that would be an improvement on a word doc). I don't have any hosting facilities at the moment so someone else would have to do that too..


----------



## Turanil (Jul 18, 2005)

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> I don't have any hosting facilities at the moment so someone else would have to do that too..



Once the word document is done, I can turn it into a PDF; and then I will host it on my server.


----------



## derbacher (Jul 18, 2005)

To Turanil and Elder-Basilisk: (as the two most active, I figure you're in charge!) 

This is a great thread. I have wanted to contribute for a long time, but every time I came up with an idea, someone beat me to it! I'm going to try and get a few up here, but I want to offer my time:

I have made a Word document including all of the entries so far, and will add the last when they are done. (Hey, I'm a teacher with nothing to do in the summer, so why not spend a couple hours on this!) I will be happy to send it off to whoever would want to do the final edit. It has no special formatting, and has been corrected for the few simple spelling errors that were present. I didn't correct anyone's grammar; I get enough of that during the school year!

I have the capability of creating and formatting a PDF, but I have seen Turanil's work on his site, and the artwork is much better than anything I would do. If you want the Word document, just let me know where to send it. (Right now it is 64 pages and 248K in size).


----------



## derbacher (Jul 18, 2005)

Let's try one:

#95 - * The Tax Collector *
* Male Human Exp3 *; (PHB)

The typical evil advisor. He does his job very well, and is always accompanied by at least four 2nd level warriors as guards. He is trained to find the worth of a citizen’s goods and tax them to the last copper. At this level, he probably works for a duke or baron, rather than the king. This guy does not want to get into a fight, and will surrender immediately if his guards are overcome.

Alignment: LE

*Entry's name: Tax Collector* Male Human Exp3.
*Combat:* AC= 10 (touch 10, flat-footed 10); Hit-points: 13; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30; BAB +2 /+2, Grapple +2, melee: +2 (1d4, critical 19-20/x2, dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +3. 
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 10 (+0), Con 10 (+0), Int 15 (+2), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 13 (+1).
*Skills:* Appraise +8, Bluff +5, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +3, Forgery +4, Gather Information +11, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (Geography) +6, Knowledge (Local) +8, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +8, Search +4, Sense Motive +9, Spot +4.
*Feats and Powers:* Investigator, Deceitful, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Skill Focus: Sense Motive, Armor Proficiency: light.
*Equipment:* dagger; wagon, horse, heavy, bit and bridle; Chest; Courtier`s outfit; Ink (vial); Inkpen; Inquisitive`s kit; Paper (sheet) (10); 43 gp; 9 sp; Goggles of Minute Seeing.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 18, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> If you want the Word document, just let me know where to send it. (Right now it is 64 pages and 248K in size).



I am interested in this document, thanks! Send it at dominique.crouzet@libertysurf.fr


----------



## derbacher (Jul 20, 2005)

#96 - *Village Council Merchant*
*Exp 5*; PHB

This is a powerful member of the village council and a shrewd businessperson.

Karenthal earned her place on the council by providing the contacts needed for the village to find new markets for their wine. She is an accomplished vintner herself and the best wines in the village bare her personal seal. Shrewd trading and a somewhat ruthless nature have allowed her to buy an interest in other businesses in the village. She outright owns the general store and the inn, and both the blacksmith and the carpenter sold her parts of their businesses over the years. As a merchant, Karenthal’s power base is her money and ability to supply needed items.

Karenthal’s passions are horseback riding and archery, activities she participates in as often as possible. Her prized possession is a beautiful chestnut brown stallion named Falomar.

Alignment: CG

* Karenthal:*female halfling Exp5
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 13, flat-footed 12); Hit-points: 23; Initiative: +2; Speed: 20 ft.; BAB +3 melee, +6 ranged, Grap -2, melee: +4 (1d3-1, crit19-20/x2, masterwork dagger), ranged: +7 (1d6-1, crit 20/x3, masterwork longbow), ranged: +7 (1d3-1, crit 19-20/x2, masterwork dagger).
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +6. +2 bonus on saves vs. fear.
*Abilities:* Str 9 (-1), Dex 14 (+2), Con 13 (+1), Int 16 (+3), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 11 (+0).
*Racial Traits:* _Halfling_: +2 Bonus on Saves vs. Fear, +1 attack bonus with thrown weapons.
*Skills:* Appraise +10 (7r), Bluff +7 (7r), Climb +1, Craft (Winemaking) +9 (8r), Diplomacy +10 (6r), Gather Information +8 (8r), Handle Animal +8 (8r), Hide +6, Intimidate +2, Jump -5, Listen +3, Move Silently +4, Profession (Bookkeeper) +9 (8r), Ride +11 (7r), Sense Motive +8 (7r).
*Feats and Powers:* Martial Weapon Proficiency: Longbow, Point Blank Shot.
*Equipment:* Amulet of Natural Armor +1, Masterwork composite longbow, 20 Masterwork Arrows, Masterwork Dagger.


----------



## derbacher (Jul 20, 2005)

Only three to go! I'll send the file as soon as we get the last 3.
(Come on people, help us out here!)


----------



## derbacher (Jul 20, 2005)

#97 - *Centaur Druid*
*Drd 2*; PHB, MM, DMG.

This defender of the deep forest can serve as a mentor for a PC druid or ranger, a side encounter while traveling through a forest, or a fierce enemy of those who would defile his woodland home. Abandoned and left for dead by his family after an orc raid, Strider was found by an aged druid, who raised him and taught him to revere nature in a more structured way than his natural centaur upbringing. He is therefore more inclined to listen to humans than other centaurs, and can be a great source of information about the wild areas of the campaign world.

Alignment: NG

*Centaur Druid:* Monstrous Humanoid4/Drd2.
*Combat:* AC= 19 (touch 13, flat-footed 15); Hit-points: 44; Initiative: +4; Speed: 50; BAB +10 melee, +8 ranged, Grapple +15, melee: +12 (2d6+9, crit 20/x3, masterwork spear), melee: +11 (1d8+6, crit 18-20/x2, masterwork scimitar), melee: +10 (d8+6, crit 20/x2, sickle), melee: +10 (d6+6, crit 20/x2, 2 hooves), ranged: +10 (2d6+9, crit 20/x3, masterwork spear).
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +8, Will +11. 
*Abilities:* Str 23 (+6), Dex 19 (+4), Con 13 (+1), Int 12 (+1), Wis 19 (+4), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Centaur_: Darkvision (Ex): 60 ft..
*Skills:* Concentration +5, Handle Animal +7, Hide +0, Jump +14, Knowledge (Nature) +13, Listen +9, Move Silently +9, Ride +6, Spellcraft +8, Spot +9, Survival +12.
*Feats and Powers:* Combat Reflexes, Improved Natural Armor, Track, Weapon Focus: Spear.
*Equipment:* Masterwork Spear, Masterwork Scimitar, Sickle; Holly and mistletoe, Sack, Spell component pouch, Bracers of Armor +2, Dust of Tracelessness.
*Druid Spells Prepared (4/3): * 0- Create Water, Detect Poison, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink ; 1-Entangle, Magic Fang, Speak with Animals.

*Animal Companion:* Cloudwing, hawk.
*Combat:* AC= 17 (touch 15, flat-footed 14); Hit-points: 4; Initiative: +2; Speed: 10, Fly 60 (avg); BAB +5 melee, melee: +5 (1d4-2, crit 20/x2, talon),.
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2. 
*Abilities:* Str 6 (-2), Dex 17 (+3), Con 10 (+0), Int 2 (-4), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 6 (-2).
*Racial Traits:* _Hawk/I]: Low-light vision (Ex).
*Skills:* Spot +14.
*Feats and Powers:* Weapon Finesse.
*SQ* Bonus Tricks (1), Link (Ex), Share Spells_


----------



## hagor (Jul 20, 2005)

I'll add another one.

The following NPC (named Dixon of Dock Green) was created to flesh out the background of my halfling fighter/thief/archer PC in a Forgotten Realms campaign. My character and this NPC grew up together in Waterdeep and then moved to Silverymoon.


#98 - *Master Bowyer/Fletcher*
*Exp 5*; Source (SRD, PHB, DMG)

This master craftsman (Dixon of Dock Green) owns a successful workshop and is well known for the high quality of his bows and arrows. He therefore usually charges (at least) 10% more than the listed price in the PHB. Haggling is of course possible, but very difficult.
The rest of the household includes his wife Aurora (half-elf Exp1/sorc1; her main interests are nature, herbalism, alchemy and magic), his young son Tolvar and 3 apprentices. An old veteran guards the shop with his 2 wolf hounds and also helps with the quality control.

Alignment: N with Lawful and Good tendencies

*Master Bowyer/Fletcher (Dixon of Dock Green)* Half elf Exp 5
*Combat:* AC= 12 or 15 (with armor) [touch 12, flat-footed 10 or 13 (with armor)]; Hit-points: 21; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +4, melee: +4 (1d4+1 dagger /19-20 x2), 1d6+1 /x2 club), ranged: +6 (1d8+1, /x3, personal masterwork mighty (+1) longbow).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +5. Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects (half-elf trait).
*Abilities:* Str 12 (+1), Dex 14 (+2), Con 10 (+0), Int 16 (+3), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 13 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _half-elf_: Low-Light Vision, immunity to sleep spells, +2 bonus on ST against enchantments, +1 bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks & +2 bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.
*Skills:* Craft (bowmaking/fletching) +16* (8r), Craft (smithing) +8 (5r), Profession (trader) +9 (8r), Appraise +10 (7r) (+14 for bow-related goods), sense motive +9 (8r), knowledge (local) +11 (8r), spot +7 (5r), diplomacy +15 (8r), bluff +7 (6r), listen +7 (5r), gather information (cc) +7 (2r).
*Feats and Powers:* skill focus (craft: bowmaking/fletching), mercantile background (bowmaking/fletching) (FR)**.
*Equipment:* masterwork mighty longbow and arrows, dagger, club (behind counter), (studded leather), masterwork artisan’s tools, workshop 
*Note:* * This modifier does not include the use of the masterwork artisan’s tools (+2) nor the aid of his apprentices. ** This FR regional feat gives a +2 on craft and appraise skill checks regarding bows. It can easily be replaced by another (or houserule) feat which gives a bonus to the craft (and possibly one other skill) check. Alternatively, this feat can be replaced by point blank shot (but substract 2 from craft (bowmaking) modifier).


Hagor


----------



## hagor (Jul 29, 2005)

With all the outlaws and brigands in this thread and even an escaped murderer on the loose, it's time to strengthen the side of the Law (sort of).

#99 - *Executioner*
*Exp2/Fi2*; Source (PHB, DMG, SRD)

The world is full of criminals and someone has to take care of them. Whatever the kind of punishment his superiors (Lord, Master, Judge, Tiran, ...) decide for the accused, the executioner gets the job done (swiftly and with style): giving whiplashes, cutting of hands, beheading or hanging, ... Depending on the circumstances, torturing of the suspects may be his responsibility as well.  
To complement his pay, he usually collects some of the clothing, hair or even body parts of the condemned and sells them as charms or material components to anyone interested. 

Alignment: usually of an evil alignment or with evil tendencies, especially if torture is in his job description. However, LG should also be possible.

*Executioner* Half-orc Expert2/Fighter2
*Combat:* AC= 15 [touch 12, flat-footed 13]; Hit-points: 25; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +3, Grap +6, melee: +6 (whip) or +8 (2d6+3 masterwork greatsword /19-20 x2), ranged: +5.
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +3.
*Abilities:* Str 16 (+3), Dex 14 (+2), Con 13 (+1), Int 9 (-1), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 7 (-2).
*Racial Traits:* _half-orc_: Darkvision (60 ft) 
*Skills:* Profession (executioner) +10 (7r), Intimidate +5 (7r), Ride +5 (3r), Sense motive +5 (5r), Use rope +7 (5r) 
*Feats and Powers:* skill focus (profession: executioner), weapon focus (greatsword), power attack, cleave.
*Equipment:* masterwork greatsword, whip, studded leather, executioner’s outfit, rope


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 3, 2005)

I certainly would LOVE a copy of this when complete 
Connors


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok, as this only needs one more, here is an NPC that has joined my group.  She has joined them to sail to her homeland, but could be adapted to any setting/campaign where people from the city are returning going into the wilderness.

#100 - *Gnoll hunter*
*Expert1*; Source (DMG & MM)

Velxes was brought to the city when young by a caring trapper and his wife.  She has managed to survive to adulthood despite many prejudices and has become a valued hunter for the people of the city.  She longs to be a true ranger, but has not had that high level of training.  She now wishes to return to see her home land in the plains and will join a caravan or the PCs if they are headed that way.  Velxes may be able to serve as a guide, hunter or even diplomat if likely to confront gnolls or the like.
  She once confronted 8 armed men to save her kidnapped foster mother (and gains an Action or Hero point for this if using those options).

Alignment: Any neutral

*Decoy:* Gnoll Expert 1.
*Combat:* AC= 13 (touch 12, flat-footed 11); Hit-points: 19; Initiative: +2; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +1, Grap +4; Atk: melee: +4 (1d6+3, 20/x3, hand axe) or melee: +2/+2 (1d6+3, 20/x3, 2 hand axes), ranged: +3 (1d6, x3, shortbow).
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +2. 
*Abilities:* Str 16 (+3), Dex 15 (+2), Con 14 (+2), Int 7 (-2), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 6 (-2).
*Racial Traits:* _Gnoll_: Darkvision 60ft.
*Skills:* Balance +2, Hide +2, Knowledge (geography) +0, Listen +3, Move Silently +2, Spot +2, Survival +2.
*Feats and Powers:* Combat Reflexes, Two-weapon fighting.
*Equipment:* 2 hand axes, dagger, shortbow, 12 arrows, peasant outfit, gold bracelet (25gp), 10 days rations, 2 belt pouches, bear-fur cloak.
*Note:* Languages Spoken:  Common, Orc, Gnoll


That should finish this off.  I really would love a copy of the final doc.  I must say this is about the best thread I have ever seen on ENWORLD 
Connors


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 3, 2005)

w00t! 100!


----------



## hagor (Aug 3, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> w00t! 100!




My thoughts exactly!
This is a very nice collection of fine NPCs!


as a side note: it seems I involuntarilly posted a second executioner. When looking through this thread once more, I noticed (too late, obviously) that Turanil had already posted one earlier.
Perhaps as a bonus I'll post another NPC...

Hagor


----------



## derbacher (Aug 4, 2005)

All right!   

Word doc 273 K, 100 npcs, no extra formatting, spelling errors fixed. (Surprisingly there weren't very many!)

I have requests from Turanil and Connorsrpg; sending those now.
EDIT: Connosrpg, I need an email address to send you the file!

If anyone else want a copy, post here or email me. (email in profile).


----------



## derbacher (Aug 5, 2005)

Bump for those that missed it yesterday.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 6, 2005)

I'd like a copy, please.

EDIT: Got it. Thanks much!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 6, 2005)

Me, too. john q mayhem (at) cox.net


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 8, 2005)

Derbacher, you are the bomb!  A fellow teach in need 

here is my email address: connors1 AT austarnet DOT com DOT au

Thanks heaps, Connors


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 8, 2005)

Got it Dan.

  Thanks heaps.

Connors


----------



## Timothy (Aug 8, 2005)

Just saw this thread now, great idea, this really helps out creating more realistic cities and villages. Could I have one? email: gijsvanbilsen[at]hotmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## Cacophonic (Aug 11, 2005)

Sign me up for a copy as well, if ya please!  This is wonderful stuff, kudos to all who helped!

art [at] yourtnt [dot] com


----------



## hagor (Aug 13, 2005)

Could you send me a copy as well, please?
hagor127 (at) yahoo (dot) com

Many Thanks

Hagor


----------



## AegisEversoaring (Aug 16, 2005)

I would love a copy also!

Thanks! 

tsunami2057 (at) myrealbox (dot) com


----------



## Thanael (Nov 8, 2005)

Can you send it my way too please?  Thanks!
 dyx (at) gmx (dot) net


----------



## Sunglar (Nov 13, 2005)

I would LOVE a copy...

sunglar (at) gmail (dot) com

THANKS!


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't usually do thread necromancy, but this thread is so useful I figured others might enoy seeing it.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 31, 2007)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> I don't usually do thread necromancy, but this thread is so useful I figured others might enoy seeing it.



Second resurrection (it's just I am at work now, spent time to find the thread back, and will need it tomorrow when at home...)


----------



## mdbhome (Oct 8, 2014)

Just saw this thread now, if it is still possible Could I have a copy?

Michael Blanchard
mdbhome(at)netzero(dot)com


----------



## Ezequielramone (Oct 8, 2014)

thanks for the resurrection. I want a copy too.


----------



## Arkasis Silvard (Jan 20, 2022)

I guess I'm the third to reanimate this thread, but this looks both amazing and I'm worried it might be lost to time as so many other great projects have. Would it still be possible for anyone to send me a copy at arkay2400(at)gmail(dot)com? I'd be extremely grateful!


----------

